# StreamFX (for OBS® Studio)



## Xaymar (Nov 3, 2017)

StreamFX is a plugin to libOBS (OBS Studio, StreamElements OBS Live) that adds new sources, filters and transitions to give you the ability to drastically improve your stream and recording setup past what was possible in OBS Studio until now. Whether it is blurring out a region, moving something in 3D, or just writing your own shaders as a new transition, source or filter - StreamFX has it all.

*More Information*​


----------



## RibShark (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks a lot for this! I use a blurred version of the gameplay for the stream background, and previously I had to create a virtual capture card using Dxtory and use ffdshow to blur it, which was very cumbersome, but this works a lot better and uses less CPU.


----------



## regidark (Nov 5, 2017)

Seems exactly what i was looking for. Unfortunately i can´t install it. Please could you tell me how to install it correctly?

thanks in advance and for your plugin


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 5, 2017)

regidark said:


> Seems exactly what i was looking for. Unfortunately i can´t install it. Please could you tell me how to install it correctly?
> 
> thanks in advance and for your plugin



The directory structure in the .zip and .7z archive matches the directory structure of an installed obs-studio. For example if you installed obs-studio into C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio, unpack it so that the data and obs-plugins directory match up, which pretty much just means unpack it to the same directory.


----------



## regidark (Nov 5, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> The directory structure in the .zip and .7z archive matches the directory structure of an installed obs-studio. For example if you installed obs-studio into C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio, unpack it so that the data and obs-plugins directory match up, which pretty much just means unpack it to the same directory.


Xaymar i did what you said but i don´t find the menus, once i add a source i don´t see the options of your plugin... do you have any idea on what can be the problem?
thanks again


----------



## Chor1Pan (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Xaymar, when i try to add the filter effects i got an error and obs closes...  this happens on 32bits OBS.

Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2017-11-05, 20:40:46
Fault address: 51EF6F8F (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\32bit\obs-stream-effects.dll)
libobs version: 20.1.1
Windows version: 6.1 build 7601 (revision: 23889; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz



```
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2017-11-05, 20:40:46
Fault address: 51EF6F8F (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\32bit\obs-stream-effects.dll)
libobs version: 20.1.1
Windows version: 6.1 build 7601 (revision: 23889; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz


Thread 3150 (Crashed)
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
06F7F3D0 51EF6F8F 00000000 51EEF662 05C28460 0E798E80 obs-stream-effects.dll!GS::VertexBuffer::get+0x8f
06F7F3F8 51EF6EF7 05C28460 0E798E80 045D99A0 004CAD64 obs-stream-effects.dll!GS::VertexBuffer::get+0x7
06F7F400 51EEF662 00000000 06F7F4DC 5B138600 0E7D9780 obs-stream-effects.dll!Filter::Transform::Instance::video_render+0x672
06F7F4C4 51EEFACE 0E7D9780 00000000 0E798E80 06F7F4EC obs-stream-effects.dll!Filter::Transform::video_render+0xe
06F7F4D0 5B138600 0E798E80 0E798E80 06F7F500 5B13A566 obs.dll!obs_source_main_render+0x60
06F7F4E4 5B13B0EA 0E798E80 0E798E80 0E93AF40 06F7F510 obs.dll!render_video+0x9a
06F7F4F4 5B13A566 0E798E80 0E93AF40 06F7F524 5B13A566 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x36
06F7F508 5B13B0CE 0E93AF40 0E93AF40 05C28460 06F7F560 obs.dll!render_video+0x7e
06F7F518 5B13A566 0E93AF40 05C28460 00000A00 008711D8 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x36
06F7F52C 5B16A0D4 05C28460 0E786E80 0E79A660 06F7F6B0 obs.dll!render_item+0x214
06F7F578 5B16616B 0E7459C0 00000000 0E79A660 06F7F5BC obs.dll!scene_video_render+0x15b
06F7F5A0 5B1385E9 0E79A660 0E79A660 06F7F5D0 5B13A566 obs.dll!obs_source_main_render+0x49
06F7F5B4 5B13B0EA 0E79A660 0E79A660 0E79A660 06F7F6A0 obs.dll!render_video+0x9a
06F7F5C4 5B13A566 0E79A660 06F7F5F0 00000040 0E786E80 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x36
06F7F5D8 5B13F953 0E786E80 52562210 06F7F6D4 5B1385E9 obs.dll!obs_transition_video_render+0x303
06F7F6B8 525621C2 0E7782C0 00000000 0E786E80 06F7F6E4 obs-transitions.dll!fade_video_render+0x12
06F7F6C8 5B1385E9 0E786E80 0E786E80 06F7F6F8 5B13A566 obs.dll!obs_source_main_render+0x49
06F7F6DC 5B13B0EA 0E786E80 0E786E80 030BD014 06F7F710 obs.dll!render_video+0x9a
06F7F6EC 5B13A566 0E786E80 030BCDF8 00000000 06F7F754 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x36
06F7F700 5B165EE2 030BD010 030BD000 00000000 030BCDF8 obs.dll!obs_view_render+0x42
06F7F718 5B16E477 030BCDF8 00000000 00000002 00000000 obs.dll!render_main_texture+0xd7
06F7F75C 5B16E716 030BCDF8 00000000 00000001 5B18BBBC obs.dll!render_video+0x26
06F7F780 5B16DCD0 5B18BC1C 5B18BC08 5B18BC08 5B18BBF8 obs.dll!output_frame+0x60
06F7F814 5B16DA78 030BCD60 05D9B7A8 008711F8 00000000 obs.dll!obs_video_thread+0x158
06F7F888 705567D6 0462AB90 909A2A7D 00000000 05D9B7A8 w32-pthreads.dll!ptw32_threadStart+0x76
06F7F8C4 731DC01D 00000000 06F7F90C 76B8336A 05D9A888 msvcr120.dll!0x731dc01d
06F7F8FC 731DC001 05D9A888 06F7F94C 771F9902 05D9A888 msvcr120.dll!0x731dc001
06F7F908 76B8336A 05D9A888 7731F6B8 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x76b8336a
06F7F914 771F9902 731DBFB4 05D9A888 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x771f9902
06F7F954 771F98D5 731DBFB4 05D9A888 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x771f98d5
```


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 6, 2017)

regidark said:


> Xaymar i did what you said but i don´t find the menus, once i add a source i don´t see the options of your plugin... do you have any idea on what can be the problem?
> thanks again



These are Filters (and in the future Transitions). You have to go to the Filters menu of a Source to add them, they'll be under Effect Filters.



Chor1Pan said:


> Hi Xaymar, when i try to add the filter effects i got an error and obs closes...  this happens on 32bits OBS.



It looks like you tried to add a Transform filter. I'm not exactly sure of the crash location, as the one in the crash log would mean it crashed when returning a value.


----------



## ghosthelper (Nov 9, 2017)

Will this be coming to the Mac as well?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 9, 2017)

ghosthelper said:


> Will this be coming to the Mac as well?



At the moment only Windows is supported, though other platforms could theoretically also be supported with enough time. Right now the plugin depends on the ability to be able to manage memory itself, which OBS Studio does not allow it to do. I have submitted a PR in the past to get this fixed, but it is just sitting there since August: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/pull/993


----------



## Yurlyn (Nov 11, 2017)

You absolute god! I've been waiting to mess around with the 3D transform in OBS but I didn't know how long that would take to actually get implemented. I so happened to mess around with OBS Studio at the moment (making a new scene collection in for dj-ing) and I was wondering if someone smart and not lazy could just make a 3D transform thing and implement it as a filter and here you are xD

Thank you so much for this! :D


----------



## Diego Aguirre (Nov 12, 2017)

I need a radial and/or gradient blur (only borders blur). Any chance?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 13, 2017)

Diego Aguirre said:


> I need a radial and/or gradient blur (only borders blur). Any chance?



Use an Imade Mask if you need to blur only the edges, or wait until Custom Shaders are supported for this.


----------



## Diego Aguirre (Nov 14, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Use an Imade Mask if you need to blur only the edges, or wait until Custom Shaders are supported for this.



Sure, I do it... png "blur" mask. but is not the same... I want blur the edges to save encode bitrate/upload bandwidth... get more quality on center and less at borders.
sample video
https://go.twitch.tv/videos/200801313


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 14, 2017)

Diego Aguirre said:


> Sure, I do it... png "blur" mask. but is not the same... I want blur the edges to save encode bitrate/upload bandwidth... get more quality on center and less at borders.
> sample video
> https://go.twitch.tv/videos/200801313



You do not increase quality by blurring the edges. All you are doing is making the encoders job harder and actually decrease quality because it now has less chances to do motion estimation. If you want better quality:

Increase the bitrate
Decrease resolution
Decrease framerate
I've been doing tests for video quality for a half year now and the only way to actually increase video quality is to spend more time encoding. Nothing else actually helps, more often it makes it worse.


----------



## Diego Aguirre (Nov 14, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> You do not increase quality by blurring the edges. All you are doing is making the encoders job harder and actually decrease quality because it now has less chances to do motion estimation. If you want better quality:
> 
> Increase the bitrate
> Decrease resolution
> ...



at same resolution and frame rate... more "black" means less (resolution) data. less data at same bitrate (upload), less compress (encoder load).

motion estimation ~ bframes
http://forum.digital-digest.com/f20/i-p-b-frames-explained-9785.html
"every video frame is broken into blocks of 8x8 pixels"

better center motion estimation/quality, worse edge motion estimation/quality ... at same bitrate (upload), resolution and frame rate.

ll try show u  ... 2 steps: lossless local rec, then encode again, w and w/o png "blur" mask filters... cpu x quality x size
 (did u see my sample?)


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 14, 2017)

Diego Aguirre said:


> at same resolution and frame rate... more "black" means less (resolution) data. less data at same bitrate (upload), less compress (encoder load).



Yes, black would mean that. But blurring doesn't not darken the border, it merely blurs it. If you just want to have darker edges, take an image source and overlay it over the source - done.



Diego Aguirre said:


> motion estimation ~ bframes
> http://forum.digital-digest.com/f20/i-p-b-frames-explained-9785.html
> "every video frame is broken into blocks of 8x8 pixels"



Motion Estimation is not tied to B-Frames. B-Frames are simply frames that can use both the next and the previous frame for encoding, instead of being limited to only the previous frames. This gives it a small advantage in quality per bit for a huge encoding performance drop.



Diego Aguirre said:


> better center motion estimation/quality, worse edge motion estimation/quality ... at same bitrate (upload), resolution and frame rate.



Motion Estimation does not work like that. Motion Estimation is applied equally everywhere and the motion data is far easier to encode than actual pixels and takes less bitrate. If you hinder motion estimation or outright break it, all your bitrate is spent on pixels which will be significantly larger per frame.



Diego Aguirre said:


> ll try show u  ... 2 steps: lossless local rec, then encode again, w and w/o png "blur" mask filters... cpu x quality x size
> (did u see my sample?)



Go ahead, though you'll be showing me nothing new. I have been doing this for weeks as a task for work, so I've pretty much exhausted all possible options. Also this idea isn't even new and the response is always the same, as people have suggested doing this for about a year now (or longer).

And yes, I have seen your "example", though Twitch, Youtube and Mixer VODs do not count as examples, as all three of them transcode the video. Your issues are in shadowed areas surrounded by bright areas (such as grass under trees).


----------



## Diego Aguirre (Nov 15, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Yes, black would mean that. But blurring doesn't not darken the border, it merely blurs it. If you just want to have darker edges, take an image source and overlay it over the source - done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want blur to hide dark mask imperfections and go darker at edges.
(THIS https://www.twitch.tv/videos/201320049, gradient, one layer)

in my tests... more b frames = less encode load, quality drop (something w compression x movement prediction idk). x264 has 5 default bframes... go to 0 and 16, compare load/quality/bitrate.

(sorry about my english... here in brazil sample and example can be the same thing)


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Nov 18, 2017)

Dude, this is awesome. Thank you so much for making this! This is pretty much what I've been dreaming about.

A couple of things, though. The 3D Transform effect is amazing, but I noticed that edges tend to be pretty hard. Are there any plans on adding some filtering to smooth out those edges?

Also, sometimes blur just doesn't work for me. I add it and it doesn't do anything.until I either restart OBS or remove and re-add it. Just a little bug, perhaps.

@diego: x264 defaults to a maximum of 3 consecutive b-frames. Raising your bframes variable to something like 16 only changes the maximum number of consecutive b-frames. X264 will decide how many to use on its own which will typically be less than the maximum amount. Again, though, b-frames have nothing to do with motion estimation. It's a frame type that can reference in both ways (backwards and forwards in time) as opposed to only forwards (p-frames). This makes it very compressible AKA bitrate efficient. They're no magic bullet, though. Bitrate, resolution and framerate are the biggest deciding factors in image quality.

Also, giving x264 the possibility of adding more b-frames will always lead to more compression load. You're telling x264 to look for more possibilities to use b-frames after all. That's not free. You'll typically only really notice that with b-adapt=2, though.


----------



## Eliott V. A. (Dec 7, 2017)

Just Thanks,
You are wonderful !
Incroyable !!! (Unbelievable)


----------



## LaxOfTheBay (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm also having trouble installing. I read your answer and tried all kinds of other ways. Can you share a screenshot of the filepath?


----------



## candrew (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks! Will use it from time to time.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 27, 2017)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

v0.4.0 - Blur filter fixes, Source Mirror source



> Today I bring you the "Source Mirror" source and a bunch of fixes. The "Source Mirror" source allows you to create a mirror of an existing source which can have its own list of filters and can even rescale your source for performance reasons. No need to painfully work around a core limitation in OBS Studio anymore!
> 
> Additionally, the 'Blur' filter has received a much needed update. It will now work as long as the GPU is not broken, several potential crashes with it were resolved and Gaussian...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Sim Racing Noob (Jan 6, 2018)

When I copy the files to the plugin folder within OBS it causes the program to crash on both 64 and 32 bit.
Once I delete the file it works again. I cant figure out how to get this working.

EDIT:
Never mind. I wasn't copying the data folder. I have it working now.


----------



## Gian (Jan 9, 2018)

Xaymar this is great I've been looking for something similar for ages. Do you think it would be possible to add some more transform parameters to the plugin? Not sure if you are familiar with playing flat (2D) video inside a 360 video for example in Premiere? I would need the option to make  a 2D video source (or text or image) look flat when mixed inside the 360 video. Thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 9, 2018)

@Gian an image would probably help explaining what you want to do. Making a 2D video look flat is easy, making it look flat in 3d depends on the viewing angle or might require distortion (if distortion is what you need, make a normal map and use the Displacement Filter).


----------



## Gian (Jan 9, 2018)

I have attached an image of an edit out of Premiere. As you can see I inserted a flat image into a 360 video (not 3D, just 360) and to make it look flat when viewed in 360 this needs to be distorted, otherwise it would look spherical as well.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 9, 2018)

360° Video, Stereo 3D, and all the other things not officially supported by OBS Studio aren't in the scope of the plugin. You can however use the upcoming Custom Shader integration for this if you know how to write OBS effects (Some kind of HLSL, look at the .effect files).


----------



## Gian (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks that's beyond my capabilities/time constraints, I would be happy to pay someone to do it for me, not sure how that fits in with OBS.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 9, 2018)

There's a resource request (https://obsproject.com/forum/list/resource-requests.29/) forum where people usually ask for a very specific feature to be added, or directly contact various know developers via e-mail. There's probably also job boards you could post on with paid work, though i personally know none.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 18, 2018)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

v0.4.1 - Blur filter fixes, Source Mirror source (Hotfix)



> Today I bring you the "Source Mirror" source and a bunch of fixes. The "Source Mirror" source allows you to create a mirror of an existing source which can have its own list of filters and can even rescale your source for performance reasons. No need to painfully work around a core limitation in OBS Studio anymore!
> 
> Additionally, the 'Blur' filter has received a much needed update. It will now work as long as the GPU is not broken, several potential crashes with it were resolved and Gaussian...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 18, 2018)

@Chor1Pan 0.4.1 fixes the 32-bit crash you've been experiencing.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 25, 2018)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

v0.4.2 - Improvements to Source Mirror and other fixes



> *Plugin*
> 
> Shipped files should now be actual images instead of broken images.
> *Source Mirror*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## RibShark (Jan 26, 2018)

Do you think you could add Dual Kawase blur? It's an algorithm that produces Gaussian blur-like results but using far less resources, which allows for much higher blur levels.
See this PDF and these implementations for more details.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 26, 2018)

That looks like a rather fast approach at faking Gaussian Blur. Possibly faster than optimizing Gaussian Blur for minimum samples (Gaussian Blur is not optimized right now).


----------



## macharborguy (Feb 8, 2018)

A question about the blur filter.

You mention in the description that the blur is "non-destructive" and can be reconstructed to the original content.  Is this only on a lower blur setting, or every blur setting across the board?  The reason I ask is that I use the Blur filter on a very high setting, making everything in the HDMI capture (I use a capture card, in a scene on its own, then I blur the scene adding it as a source) extremely blown out to where you only really see the massive shapes of windows and general structure, but all of the finer details are gone.  I also apply a transparency to the scene/source, and have it overlaid on a space/galaxy background image.  Would that amount of obfuscation thru filters be enough to prevent recreation, or were you more specifically talking about lower blur settings where the general shapes of text is still recognizable?


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 10, 2018)

The problem with blur is that it never deletes information. It just spreads it out over an area, which makes it hard to see said information with the naked eye.

A program could, with some work behind it, restore an original image from any level of blur, though it would have some errors in it. The rise of machine learning may even have reduced the total work needed to regenerate an image from blurred pixel data.

So in short, no amount of Box or Gaussian Blur would be enough to absolutely hide the information contained. Encoding may improve the chances of it not being recovered and so does overlaying other information, which results in destruction of the original information. But unless you replace the information with other information, you can never be sure that you didn't just leak information by blurring it.


----------



## ceo (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey people! i suck at this I really new some help. with the inst, like inst for dummis kind of help hehe


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 25, 2018)

@ceo The zip/7z file contents match the file structure of obs-studio, simply extracting it so the directories match up will work fine.


----------



## MockRock (Mar 2, 2018)

The wording is still a bit ambiguous for installation because my OBS directory doesn't have a "data" folder. Here are the exact steps I've taken so far, with OBS installed in the default Windows location:

- Added "data" folder to C:\Program Files\OBS\plugins

- Within the .zip file, went to obs-plugins\64bit. There were two files in there (.dll and .pdb), I copied them to C:\Program Files\OBS\plugins.

With these file locations, I've successfully stopped the program from crashing when OBS starts up, which is what happened with any other install locations. However, when I open OBS and click on "Plugins," this doesn't appear at all. Is it supposed to show up somewhere else? Have I done something wrong with the installation? New to OBS plugins so appreciate any pointers.


----------



## alexdubovyck (Mar 2, 2018)

Love it so much!
Even recorded a video guide for users who wanna use this "blur effect" for their stream.
Watch this:





Real cool and usefull idea for all blogers.
More examples:
https://imgur.com/IFlPRlk

My rating to "stream-effects" 5\5.

PS: Will be glad to see my post(video) here.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 2, 2018)

MockRock said:


> The wording is still a bit ambiguous for installation because my OBS directory doesn't have a "data" folder. (...)



If your OBS Studio directory doesn't have a data folder then you are in the wrong place. The default installation directory is '_C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio_', this is the directory you want. See the following screenshot:


----------



## spartanSTL (Mar 5, 2018)

Created an account just to warn others - OBS was crashing for me after I had added the plugins to both 64 bit and 32 bit folders. 32 bit program threw an error, whereas 64 crashed silently. Realized I had an old version of OBS and after updating everything is working again.

Always stay up to date with your software folks!


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 10, 2018)

Is there any possibility of adding support for animated maps for the displacement filter (like using a video map instead of a photo)? that would allow an animated displacement for something like animated glitched text/backgrounds. It would also be cool to see something like that put into a transition, where the transition starts a displacement effect (preferably using an animated displacement map) and halfway through transitioning to the next scene, then ending the displacement filter.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 10, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Is there any possibility of adding support for animated maps for the displacement filter (like using a video map instead of a photo)? that would allow an animated displacement for something like animated glitched text/backgrounds. It would also be cool to see something like that put into a transition, where the transition starts a displacement effect (preferably using an animated displacement map) and halfway through transitioning to the next scene, then ending the displacement filter.



This is possible with Custom Shader Filter/Transition, and may also make it into other parts of the plugin too.


----------



## Iankid (Apr 14, 2018)

So I'm having trouble with OBS studio bogging down and "not responding" for long periods of time, sometimes a coin toss wither is crashes or not. And I'm suspecting the Source Mirror effect is the issue.

These bogging moments usually happen when opening OBS, changing scene, or, thankfully the least effected, opening new windows in OBS.

I'm using the Source Mirror and loving it, but if it is the issue, I want to remove it for now til it's fixed. One sign that it's the issue is that in the capture selection for the mirror, it has a billion "Source Mirror"s as select options. and just deleting all mirrors doesn't seem to clear this mega list.

So I guess my question is either, Is there a fix, or how do I remove JUST the mirror effect from my OBS?

Edit: I have tried uninstalling OBS and plugins, when the Mirror is reintroduced it goes back to as bad as it was. including the mega list of mirror sources to select

Even with all mirror sources deleted, it acts like they still exist when I go to create a new one

Edit: while issue is not fixed, I have found another way to get the effect I'm after. Did not know about the "Scene" source, and that looks to be what I'm after. so for now I'm content, though I have to make sure not to touch the "Mirror" source for fear of that mega list appearing.


----------



## rharris (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi there,

I know it's been some time since support for Mac users has been asked about. I was hoping to get an understanding of what needs to be done on the code level (entire rewrite? simple API swap + bug fixing? something in between?) that would be necessary to make the code usable for OBS Studio on Mac.

Thanks!
Ruth


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 20, 2018)

I don't really use any platform dependent APIs, so the only thing that would be necessary to get it working on another platform is a build system for that platform. I only have one for Linux as I refuse to buy Mac systems (even used ones).


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 24, 2018)

Iankid said:


> ...



I can not reproduce this behaviour in the current master, please try with one of the automated builds: https://ci.appveyor.com/project/Xaymar/obs-stream-effects


----------



## centumaught (Apr 28, 2018)

I had a really hard time with this installation too, and spent the better part of my day figuring it out, so I made a short tutorial for anyone having a hard time. https://youtu.be/pCFFo1SGlUQ
This is an amazing plugin that anyone using OBS would love to have access to!
*Amazing job Xaymar!!!*


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 28, 2018)

centumaught said:


> Video Thing



For future reference (and as stated before), the contents of the .zip and .7z file are identical, and the file structure inside those archives match the file structure in an OBS Studio installation. You can simply extract the entire archive on top of OBS Studio and save 90% of the time you would otherwise spend doing it manually.


----------



## Tangential (May 22, 2018)

I have the latest windows OBS bits running on a Win10 64 bit box and I've extracted the Stream Effects plugins and put them in the plugin directories. If I leave the 64 bit plugin in place, then OBS crashes. I normally use linux or mac so this is relatively foreign to me, but I set up a windows box so I could use this plugin. Not sure what to do at this point to get it to work,


----------



## SP_OBS (Jun 9, 2018)

Any updates with the upcoming stuff? Really interested in the Stroke effort for my webcam (greenscreened).


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 10, 2018)

Custom Shader Filters are in the current prerelease builds on AppVeyor. Development is slower as I have a full-time job to do work for.


----------



## notmateo (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh man I can't wait to be able to use other scenes as displacement maps. That's the feature I'm going to use the most <3


----------



## Jademalo (Jul 21, 2018)

Quick issue with audio -

For whatever reason, source mirror doesn't seem to be mirroring audio from a Video Capture Device if it has "Use Custom Audio Device" selected. When I then add the mirror in another scene, there's no audio accompanying it.

Is this a known issue?

In addition, I've been having problems when selecting "Deactivate if not shown" on the base device. 
Essentially, I've got 4 Video Capture Devices from my capture card, one for each different resolution. I want them to deactivate so irrelevant resolutions aren't active and taking up resources. However doing this means the mirrors are blank on different scenes.

Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 21, 2018)

@Jademalo The currently released build has no audio mirroring support. Are you perhaps using one of the bleeding-edge builds from AppVeyor? If so, no, such a bug is not known to me, and I'm not actually sure how to fix that either.


----------



## Jademalo (Jul 21, 2018)

@Xaymar Damn, that's a shame. I can work around it since I can just add the audio, but it would be more convenient.

I'm using the most recent stable build. It's 100% consistent. The source is a Datapath Vision E1S if it makes any difference, I actually would've expected it to be even more reliable in this regard than other cards since it's capable of driving multiple sources at different resolutions at the same time lol.

If you want any logs etc just let me know.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 21, 2018)

@Jademalo To my knowledge, the last stable (0.4.2) does not have any support for audio mirroring. That is a feature added in the bleeding-edge builds.

*Edit:* Related commit:
Revision: 410ba9df88b9c40514e9687e39e79bf417000d7f
Author: Michael Fabian 'Xaymar' Dirks <info@xaymar.com>
Date: 2018-04-27 23:38:49
Message:
source-mirror: Implement mirroring of Source Audio

From this point on, Source Mirror is now capable of real-time mirroring of Video and Audio. This can help if you need different filters per scene for your microphone or voice chat, depending on the scene (audio ducking for pause scene, no audio ducking for live gaming).
----
Modified: data/locale/en-US.ini
Modified: source/source-mirror.cpp
Modified: source/source-mirror.h


----------



## Jademalo (Jul 21, 2018)

@Xaymar Oh, I didn't realise it had been added. I'll give the bleeding edge version a shot.

The second part of my post was in reference to the deactivation issue though, not the audio issue. Should've been a bit more clear. Thanks!


----------



## roguealcatraz (Dec 15, 2018)

The gaussian blur worked fine however the filter makes my audio input capture (audio mixer yamaha AG06) becomes stuttering and very much unusable after a minute or two. The gaussian filter applied to a scene (not a video capture device). When i remove the filter, my audio worked fine. Do you have any ideas what is the problem?


----------



## Sam Hones (Dec 22, 2018)

I am also trying to install this, main purpose will be to have a trapeze display of PIP when speaker introduces a Powerpoint slide (captured from the output for the projector) so basically the left panel goes to narrow at the right end and the right panel to narrow at the left end.
In order for that plugin to work, 1) is it imperative that Windows 10, rather than Windows 7 is being used 2)Does it require a machine restart rather than just a OBS Studio restart.
Are the edits only available in particular screens, maybe somewhere under tools or whatever?
Some while I installed the 'advanced scene switcher' and that worked ok.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 6, 2019)

roguealcatraz said:


> The gaussian blur worked fine however the filter makes my audio input capture (audio mixer yamaha AG06) becomes stuttering and very much unusable after a minute or two. The gaussian filter applied to a scene (not a video capture device). When i remove the filter, my audio worked fine. Do you have any ideas what is the problem?



The problem seems to be that your PSU can't deliver the necessary power to the GPU for Gaussian Blur. Gaussian Blur is a very expensive blur operation, thus should be used only if Box Blur doesn't look good.



Sam Hones said:


> 1) is it imperative that Windows 10, rather than Windows 7 is being used 2)Does it require a machine restart rather than just a OBS Studio restart.
> Are the edits only available in particular screens, maybe somewhere under tools or whatever?




There is no restriction by the plugin itself on what platform it will run aside Windows right now, so you can use Windows XP if you somehow manage to install the Visual C++ 2017 Runtime on it.
It only requires an OBS Studio restart.
"Edits" are available as new Sources, Filters and Transitions. Where you use them is up to you.


----------



## PartyRooster (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Xaymar, when i try to add the plug i got an error when trying to open obs... this happens on 64bits OBS.

Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2019-01-15, 11:39:04
Fault address: 7FFA5FDDB40B (c:\program files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-stream-effects.dll)
libobs version: 22.0.2 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 17134 (revision: 523; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700 CPU @ 3.20GHz


Thread 3540 (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000308915E660 00007FFA5FDDB40B 0000020A01A71750 0000020A0C1EF680 0000000000000000 0000020A0C1EF700 obs-stream-effects.dll!0x7ffa5fddb40b
000000308915E830 00007FFA5FDDC5F9 0000000000000000 0000020A0C150B90 0000020A01BF1620 0000000000000000 obs-stream-effects.dll!0x7ffa5fddc5f9
000000308915E870 00007FFA5FDD69C8 0000020A01BFBD20 0000000000000001 0000020A01BF15D8 0000000000008000 obs-stream-effects.dll!0x7ffa5fdd69c8
000000308915E8D0 00007FFA61DA9401 0000020A01A71600 0000020A01BFBD20 0000000000000001 0000020A01A71750 obs.dll!obs_init_module+0x51
000000308915E900 00007FFA61DAB083 0000000000000110 000000308915E9D0 0000000000000000 000000308915E9D0 obs.dll!process_found_module+0x133
000000308915E980 00007FFA61DA8B47 0000020A01A5C120 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000010 obs.dll!find_modules_in_path+0x207
000000308915EA00 00007FFA61DA92D2 0000020A7D747E80 0000020A7D6F80E0 000000308915EB60 0000020A01731220 obs.dll!obs_find_modules+0x42
000000308915EA30 00007FFA61DA947E 0000020A7D747E80 00007FF6A9F4C330 0000020A7B5B6780 0000000000008000 obs.dll!obs_load_all_modules+0x1e
000000308915EA60 00007FF6A9DC776B 0000020A7D747E80 0000020A7D747E80 000000308915F400 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!OBSBasic::OBSInit+0x1ab
000000308915F140 00007FF6A9D9A227 0000000000000000 0000020A01756090 0000000000000000 0000020A7B65FFC0 obs64.exe!OBSApp::OBSInit+0x257
000000308915F210 00007FF6A9DA1074 0000000000000000 0000020A7B64F570 0000020A00000000 0000020A7B5B2580 obs64.exe!run_program+0x6a4
000000308915F520 00007FF6A9DA3770 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!main+0x660
000000308915F6F0 00007FF6A9EF8194 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x154
000000308915F780 00007FF6A9EF7272 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
000000308915F7C0 00007FFAA8D83034 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffaa8d83034
000000308915F7F0 00007FFAA9373691 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffaa9373691


----------



## PartyRooster (Jan 15, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> For future reference (and as stated before), the contents of the .zip and .7z file are identical, and the file structure inside those archives match the file structure in an OBS Studio installation. You can simply extract the entire archive on top of OBS Studio and save 90% of the time you would otherwise spend doing it manually.




What do you mean exactly my extract on top on obs studio?


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 15, 2019)

@PartyRooster
To your first issue: There are more recent builds available on AppVeyor which work with the current OBS Studio release. These also include an installer similar to the one used for OBS AMD Encoder, which should make installing the plugin drastically easier.


----------



## PartyRooster (Jan 15, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> @PartyRooster
> To your first issue: There are more recent builds available on AppVeyor which work with the current OBS Studio release. These also include an installer similar to the one used for OBS AMD Encoder, which should make installing the plugin drastically easier.



After running the installer all of the effects work accept the 3d transform and I get this crash. 

Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2019-01-15, 16:19:35
Fault address: 7FFA9E341760 (c:\windows\system32\vcruntime140.dll)
libobs version: 22.0.2 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 17134 (revision: 523; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700 CPU @ 3.20GHz


Thread 594 (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
00000025A1CF45D8 00007FFA9E341760 00000216DDA84CF0 00000216DD960000 00000216DD832330 00007FFA7F154EBB vcruntime140.dll!0x7ffa9e341760
00000025A1CF45E0 00007FFA7F14FB9C 0000000000000037 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 00000216DD5BBA60 obs-stream-effects.dll!gs::vertex_buffer::vertex_buffer+0x11c
00000025A1CF4630 00007FFA7F14C883 00000216DD832330 00000216DDA84CF0 00000025A1CF4D10 0000000000000000 obs-stream-effects.dll!gs::mipmapper::mipmapper+0x63
00000025A1CF4950 00007FFA7F137859 00000216DD8322D0 00000216BFA9BBC0 00000216BFA9C278 00000216BFA9C278 obs-stream-effects.dll!filter::Transform::Instance::Instance+0x59
00000025A1CF49F0 00007FFA7F13832C 00000216BFA9BBC0 00000216BFA9BBC0 00000216DD8322D0 000002169CA015A8 obs-stream-effects.dll!filter::Transform::create+0x3c
00000025A1CF4A30 00007FFA8374A4AB 0000000000000001 00000025A1CF4B19 0000000000000000 00000025A1CF4B00 obs.dll!obs_source_create_internal+0x1cb
00000025A1CF4A80 00007FFA8374A2CE 00000025A1CF4B00 00000216DD588348 0000000000000001 00000025A1CF4B19 obs.dll!obs_source_create+0xe
00000025A1CF4AC0 00007FF6A9DF09E0 00000216BFD86790 0000000000000006 00000216BFD86790 00007FFA60ED6EDA obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::AddNewFilter+0x350
00000025A1CF4B80 00007FF6A9DF063E 00007FFA61433E28 00000216DD588330 00000216BFE5A0B0 00007FFA61433E28 obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::AddFilterFromAction+0x6e
00000025A1CF4BD0 00007FFA6109E41A 00000216DD7925F0 0000021600000004 00000216DD792A10 00000000FFFFFFFF qt5core.dll!0x7ffa6109e41a
00000025A1CF4CF0 00007FFA837F80FE 00000025A1CF4E78 0000000000000000 00000216DD7925F0 00000216DD99EFD0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa837f80fe
00000025A1CF4D30 00007FFA8396AA79 00000216DD99EF00 00000025A1CF4E78 00000216DD7925F0 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8396aa79
00000025A1CF4DC0 00007FFA8396A847 00000216BFDB6130 00007FFA6140E180 00000216BFDB6130 00000025A1CF4FA0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8396a847
00000025A1CF4E70 00007FFA8396FDF9 0000000500000056 00007FFA837F0000 00000025A1CF5E20 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8396fdf9
00000025A1CF4EA0 00007FFA8382D0C7 0001FE3200170005 000002169CDA8F98 00000025A1CF575C 00007FFA62162301 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8382d0c7
00000025A1CF51F0 00007FFA8396BFC9 0000021600000000 000002168C5A9EE0 00000216DD99EFD0 00000025A1CF5E20 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8396bfc9
00000025A1CF52C0 00007FFA8380890D 00000216DD99EFD0 00000025A1CF53F0 00000025A1CF5E20 000002169CDA8F60 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8380890d
00000025A1CF52F0 00007FFA83806419 00000216DD99EFD0 00000216DD99EFD0 00000025A1CF5E20 00000216DD792450 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83806419
00000025A1CF59E0 00007FFA6107C2C9 0000000000000000 000002169CB35ED8 00007FFA83D0A318 000002169CB35DEC qt5core.dll!0x7ffa6107c2c9
00000025A1CF5A60 00007FFA83809F53 00000216DD99EFD0 00000216DD99EFD0 00000216DD99EF01 00000216BFE99600 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83809f53
00000025A1CF5B30 00007FFA83857FB8 00000216DDA14170 00000216DDA14170 00007FFA60BA5301 00000216DD99EFD0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83857fb8
00000025A1CF5ED0 00007FFA83856348 000002168C5A9EE0 000002168C59ECC0 00000216DDA14170 00000025A1CF6A20 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83856348
00000025A1CF6020 00007FFA8380890D 000002168C5A9EE0 00000025A1CF6150 00000025A1CF6A20 00000025A1CF6200 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8380890d
00000025A1CF6050 00007FFA83807767 0000000000000000 00000216DDA14170 00000025A1CF6A20 00007FFA61F2EF75 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83807767
00000025A1CF6740 00007FFA6107C2C9 0000000000000003 0000000000000107 0000000000000003 00007FFAA70584E8 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa6107c2c9
00000025A1CF67C0 00007FFA61F50557 00000216DDA6E4D0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000021600000107 qt5gui.dll!0x7ffa61f50557
00000025A1CF6C10 00007FFA61F34D3D 000002168C59B680 0000000000000000 00007FFA62344AA0 00007FFA62344AA0 qt5gui.dll!0x7ffa61f34d3d
00000025A1CF6C80 00007FFA610C82E6 0000000080000012 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000080000012 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa610c82e6
00000025A1CF6DC0 00007FFAA7056D41 0000000000000000 00007FFA610C7EF0 00000000001D08E2 00007FFA00000401 user32.dll!0x7ffaa7056d41
00000025A1CF6F50 00007FFAA7056713 00000025A1CF7018 0000000000000000 00000025A1CF70E0 000002168C59B700 user32.dll!0x7ffaa7056713
00000025A1CF6FE0 00007FFA610C7BAF 00000216BFD86701 0000000000000024 000002168C5A9E00 00000216DD9A4800 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa610c7baf
00000025A1CFA160 00007FFA7E93AA69 0000000000000000 0000002500000014 0000036B0000021F 000002168C58AEE0 qwindows.dll!0x7ffa7e93aa69
00000025A1CFA190 00007FFA61077442 000002168C5815E0 00000216DD792450 00000216BFDB6130 00000216DD99EFD0 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa61077442
00000025A1CFA210 00007FFA8396C3A5 0000000000000000 00000216DD99EFD0 00000216BFD86790 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8396c3a5
00000025A1CFA260 00007FF6A9DF3B3D 000000000000000E 00000216DD99EFD0 0000036E00000222 00007FFA83813301 obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::on_addEffectFilter_clicked+0x3d
00000025A1CFA2A0 00007FF6A9EE4F3F 00007FFA61433D78 00000025A1CFA389 00000216DD599C60 00007FFA61433D78 obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::qt_metacall+0x4f
00000025A1CFA2D0 00007FFA6109E4FD 00000216DD599C60 0000021600000009 00000216DD5FFEF0 0000021600000008 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa6109e4fd
00000025A1CFA3F0 00007FFA838E9397 00000216DD5FFE00 00000216DD5FFEF0 00000216DD599C60 0000001500000015 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa838e9397
00000025A1CFA430 00007FFA838E92C1 00007FFA837F0000 00000025A1CFA590 00000025A1CFB2D0 00007FFAA9316FF8 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa838e92c1
00000025A1CFA460 00007FFA838E9FCC 0000001100000005 00007FFA837F0000 00000025A1CFB2D0 00000216DD599C60 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa838e9fcc
00000025A1CFA490 00007FFA8382D0C7 000002168C5A9EE0 000002168C5A9EE0 00000216DD599C60 00000025A1CFB2D0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8382d0c7
00000025A1CFA7E0 00007FFA8380890D 00000216DD599C60 00000025A1CFA910 00000025A1CFB2D0 000002169CDA8F60 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8380890d
00000025A1CFA810 00007FFA83806419 00000216DD599C60 00000216DD599C60 00000025A1CFB2D0 00000216DD5FFEF0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83806419
00000025A1CFAF00 00007FFA6107C2C9 0000000000000000 00000216DDA14B90 00007FFA83D0A318 0000000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa6107c2c9
00000025A1CFAF80 00007FFA83809F53 00000216DD599C60 00000025A1CFBF70 0000000000000001 00000025A1CFB000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83809f53
00000025A1CFB050 00007FFA83858689 00000216DDA14B90 00000216DDA14B90 00000216DD599C60 00000216DD599C60 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83858689
00000025A1CFB3F0 00007FFA83856348 000002168C5A9EE0 000002168C59ECC0 00000216DDA14B90 00000025A1CFBF40 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83856348
00000025A1CFB540 00007FFA8380890D 000002168C5A9EE0 00000025A1CFB670 00000025A1CFBF40 00000025A1CFB720 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa8380890d
00000025A1CFB570 00007FFA83807767 0000000000000000 00000216DDA14B90 00000025A1CFBF40 00007FFA61F2EF75 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffa83807767
00000025A1CFBC60 00007FFA6107C2C9 0000000000000003 0000000000000107 0000000000000003 00007FFAA70584E8 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa6107c2c9
00000025A1CFBCE0 00007FFA61F50557 00000216DD955CF0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000021600000107 qt5gui.dll!0x7ffa61f50557
00000025A1CFC130 00007FFA61F34D3D 000002168C59B680 0000000000000000 00007FFA62344AA0 00007FFA62344AA0 qt5gui.dll!0x7ffa61f34d3d
00000025A1CFC1A0 00007FFA610C82E6 0000000080000012 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000080000012 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa610c82e6
00000025A1CFC2E0 00007FFAA7056D41 0000000000000000 00007FFA610C7EF0 00000000001D08E2 0000000000000401 user32.dll!0x7ffaa7056d41
00000025A1CFC470 00007FFAA7056713 00000025A1CFC538 0000000000000000 00000025A1CFC600 000002168C59B700 user32.dll!0x7ffaa7056713
00000025A1CFC500 00007FFA610C7BAF 00007FF6A9F40F01 0000000000000000 000002168C5A9E00 00000216BFCD9500 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa610c7baf
00000025A1CFF680 00007FFA7E93AA69 0000000000000000 0000000000000014 000002168C58AEE0 000002168C58AEE0 qwindows.dll!0x7ffa7e93aa69
00000025A1CFF6B0 00007FFA61077442 000002168C5815E0 0000000000000000 00000025A1CFFBB0 00007FFA61177F98 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa61077442
00000025A1CFF730 00007FFA6107AB3A 00007FF6A9FDE239 0000000000000000 00000025A1CFFBB0 000002169241ECA0 qt5core.dll!0x7ffa6107ab3a
00000025A1CFF7A0 00007FF6A9DA112C 0000000000000000 000002168C59D430 0000021600000000 000002168C661800 obs64.exe!run_program+0x75c
00000025A1CFFAB0 00007FF6A9DA3770 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!main+0x660
00000025A1CFFC80 00007FF6A9EF8194 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x154
00000025A1CFFD10 00007FF6A9EF7272 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
00000025A1CFFD50 00007FFAA8D83034 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffaa8d83034
00000025A1CFFD80 00007FFAA9373691 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffaa9373691


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 15, 2019)

@PartyRooster AppVeyor builds are development builds not guaranteed to work on all systems. The only stable version right now is 0.4.2, which requires an older obs-studio, which means you'll have to figure out how to properly extract plugins into the installation directory of obs-studio. Alternatively you can try each previous build on AppVeyor until you find one that does not crash.


----------



## PartyRooster (Jan 15, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> @PartyRooster AppVeyor builds are development builds not guaranteed to work on all systems. The only stable version right now is 0.4.2, which requires an older obs-studio, which means you'll have to figure out how to properly extract plugins into the installation directory of obs-studio. Alternatively you can try each previous build on AppVeyor until you find one that does not crash.[/QUOTE
> 
> Up to what version of OBS is stable with this plug in?


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 15, 2019)

0.4.2 was only tested with 21.x


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 24, 2019)

In preparation for a future stable 0.5.0 release, I have added OBS Stream Effects to CrowdIn! CrowdIn is the same platform people use to submit translated text for OBS Studio and the AMD Encoder plugin, so if you've used it before you'll feel right at home.

Link: https://crowdin.com/project/obs-stream-effects


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm having trouble with adding drop shadows, I can't seem to find out where it is located to add such.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 26, 2019)

TheRealNap0le0n said:


> I'm having trouble with adding drop shadows, I can't seem to find out where it is located to add such.



These are part of the next release, which will go out as a preview/beta in the coming days. If you click the windows build status badge, you can already try it out now.


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Jan 26, 2019)

I see, I tried the latest build on appveyor and it crashes OBS on startup. I will wait for that seeing that it isnt imperative( currently using an image to drop shadow )


----------



## Yurlyn (Jan 29, 2019)

I cheated my drop shadow of my webcam. I'm using a green screen and copied my webcam feed (either directly I think or using Source Mirror plugin) and then put a few filters on that Source Mirror while off-setting the shadow source:
- Color Correction: To make it all black;
- Blur filter: To fade the hard edges.

Maybe that's a solution until the real drop-shadow comes out. I've noticed with too much drop shadow effect with the User-defined Shader plugin can cause frame lag and potential crashes and the blur filter seems fairly light in comparison.


----------



## Catmaster (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello everyone...

trying to use your plugin pack with the most recent version of OBS (22.0.2) and when using your 0.4.2 release, OBS crashed on startup. Then I downloaded the newer release and now it starts, but crashes upon adding any of the effects the pack offers.

I know what has been said in this thread, but I was wondering whether I could contribute in any way with information...

Really looking forward to actually being able to use these


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 31, 2019)

Patrons can now enjoy a new preview version of OBS Stream Effects. This version will go public in 2 days and contains many new things:



> *Changelog*
> 
> *Blur Filter*
> 
> ...


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 2, 2019)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

Stream Effects 0.5.0 Preview 3



> It's been over a year since the last full release for Stream Effects, and we're getting ever closer to another one. With this preview release a lot of bugs and crashes have been fixed, new features have been introduced and some even got a much needed upgrade. For example, the plugin now has an Installer like the one for the AMD Encoder!
> The most important change is that Blur Filter will now take up to 99% less GPU to run, which means that you can go nuts with the effect even more than you...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Trenaldi (Feb 2, 2019)

I was excited immediately to try this out for the inner shadow filter. It works on some things like small transparent pngs I have, but on my pc, it doesn't seem to work on display captures, window captures, or color sources.

I didn't test every source type... but I did make a video of how it behaves on the sources that don't seem to work. I tried to pare the footage down so it doesn't waste too much time to check (27 seconds)

https://youtu.be/CA4xs3WZJiA

Outer shadow could use some abilty to extend beyond the source borders, or some similar fix to prevent cutoff.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 2, 2019)

Trenaldi said:


> I was excited immediately to try this out for the inner shadow filter. It works on some things like small transparent pngs I have, but on my pc, it doesn't seem to work on display captures, window captures, or color sources.



Signed Distance Field Effects require transparent pixels to be present in the original source, as it is an effect that works by finding the transparent edges instead of blurring. In the video it is working as expected, as the source has no transparent pixels.



Trenaldi said:


> Outer shadow could use some abilty to extend beyond the source borders, or some similar fix to prevent cutoff.



Use a Resize/Pad Filter before the Signed Distance Field Effects Filter to prevent cutoff. I can't draw outside of the red boundary without running into problems, so this needs to be done manually for now. In the future I could add an option that automatically pads the source to the necessary size, if that is what you'd like to see.


----------



## sendblink23 (Feb 12, 2019)

On my testings it seems OBS Studio RC1 beta gets bugged with your plugin.

Its a mess to explain, basically it messes up the positioning of the OBS Window - it says its maximized but its not(you have to click maximized 2 times to fix it) and also the effects on the sources appears bugged in mine not stretched correctly ... moving a setting adjustment within the effect options fixes it however here comes the big issue. Closing OBS and opening it again its all bugged again same with the OBS Window positioning and your effects.

From testing its affecting something on Scene Collection after adding and using an effect from your plugin. If you change to a new Scene Collection one that has not used your effects OBS gets back working as normal its just after using your effects that it bugs out(deleting your plugin files it still keeps the "used" scene collection that had an effect from yours causes OBS still bugged out).

-EDIT-
The not stretched correctly restarting OBS issue it seems to be the same as this where the user posted at the end: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-stream-effects/issues/46 Just now tested installing the standard OBS Studio 22.0.2 with your current plugin 0.4.2.215 and I am also experiencing the same exact issue there too. I have rolled back to 4.2.0 which I don't have the issue in the standard OBS Studio(however this older version does gives the same issue on the Beta RC1). However I certainly would want you to support your plugin on the RC1 beta since so many great things have been added to it. If you want to Team Viewer so you can see or try to make changes, you perform the installs/uninstalls on my PC that would be totally fine since you did mention on that github page you have not been able to reproduce this so this way you could do it your self using my PC where the issues are happening.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 14, 2019)

@sendblink23 It is not possible for the plugin to affect the UI in any meaningful way, especially if it stays around after removing the plugin. What you've discovered is likely a bug in the new update.

The stretching/squishing issue is known and listed on GitHub.

23.x will be supported when it is officially released and no earlier.


----------



## Petter005 (Feb 20, 2019)

I would like to know where to get the chat theme on the "3D transformed chat" example picture on the overview


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 20, 2019)

Petter005 said:


> I would like to know where to get the chat theme on the "3D transformed chat" example picture on the overview



That is a custom CSS file for my own streams. I might make these available in the future.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 1, 2019)

Version 0.5.0 is now available in Early Access on Patreon for 30 Days! Get it now and support the further development of the plugin.

Primary focus for this version was stability and performance, then features. And with that said, there have been a lot of stability and performance improvements to this version. The biggest change is that the plugin should now work on future versions of OBS Studio as long as the linked graphics layer does not change too much. Right after that come a lot of stability improvements and leak fixes which aren't in 0.5.0pr3. On to the actual changes:

A new filter was added called "Signed Distance Effects" which allows you to draw a Shadow inside or outside of a transparent source. It is a cheaper alternative to the usual blurred shadows, but not quite as fast when it comes to catching up with the changes in the source. Do keep in mind that this shadow is limited to the actual size of the source, so you will need to use the Crop/Pad filter to expand the source if you wish to extend it past the boundary of the source.

Then there is the Blur Filter, which has received a much needed GPU usage reduction and it should now work better on low power GPUs and cause less impact on games. Primarily this was achieved through caching the blur results and reducing the number of texture accesses, which should make Studio Mode possible on some GPUs again. Additionally it now supports masking with various input types, allowing you to do things like dynamically updating the area behind an overlay that ends up blurred, however this has no impact on GPU usage as the blur is still calculated for the entire source.

The 3D Transform Filter should also no longer cause squishing if the source size was changed, and now supports Mipmapping if OBS Studio is using Direct3D 11. With Mipmapping you can keep your rotated or scaled chat more readable instead of it resulting in heavy aliasing. It will also now cache the result of the transformation, which should further reduce rendering cost.

And as the last change there is Source Mirror. It can now mirror Video and Audio data, rescale the video data properly and should no longer crash on exit due to leaking sources, which means you can now use it with Video Capture Sources like Capture Cards.

Unfortunately Custom Shaders are not yet ready for a release and have been removed for the time being. The code just wasn't working as planned and it just didn't support the necessary stuff to work right. A new design is being worked on and should be ready in the near future.


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello Xaymar,

First of all thank you so much for your work developing this plugin: it is absolutely fantastic.

I was wondering if it would be possible to add this feature to the 3D Transform Filter: The posibility of adding motion to the 3D Transform, in the way that you can start your source in an initial 3D Tranform (for example, one specicific perspective) and then (by a hotkey or timer) the source change smoothly to an other 3D Transform (for example a second specific perspective). 

Thanks a lot again for your work. Regards.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 7, 2019)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> Hello Xaymar,
> 
> First of all thank you so much for your work developing this plugin: it is absolutely fantastic.
> 
> ...



You might want to delve into scripting, which is fully capable of doing that and more. OBS supports Lua and Python scripting to my knowledge, and both are relatively easy to use.


----------



## Abgematzt (Mar 27, 2019)

Maybe i found a bug. Your plugin are awesome...really. But if i start OBS Studio 23.xxx, all transitions, rotates and what ever are not active. (image first opening) If i choose the file (before change image) and change a value inside your plugin...(value set image) the text jumps into the position like last using and before i close obs studio. (fixed image)
Chat, Timer ...i use your plugin for all this sources. But that isnt helpful, if the plugin destroy every value and i can start at new if i open OBS.
Any idea?
sry for my bad english


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 27, 2019)

Abgematzt said:


> Maybe i found a bug. Your plugin are awesome...really. But if i start OBS Studio 23.xxx, all transitions, rotates and what ever are not active. (image first opening) If i choose the file (before change image) and change a value inside your plugin...(value set image) the text jumps into the position like last using and before i close obs studio. (fixed image)
> Chat, Timer ...i use your plugin for all this sources. But that isnt helpful, if the plugin destroy every value and i can start at new if i open OBS.
> Any idea?
> sry for my bad english



This is fixed in 0.5.0 (not 0.5.0pr3), a release that is currently Patreon exclusive.


----------



## SP_OBS (Mar 27, 2019)

Imagine paywalling bug fixes ???


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 27, 2019)

SP_OBS said:


> Imagine paywalling bug fixes ???



This plugin is provided for free, made in my free time, and only funded through Patreon. That means that those people on Patreon get early access to everything that is funded through Patreon, as it is a fair reward, and everyone else gets it at a delayed pace. I have been considering making it completely Patreon exclusive, or at least making a number of features be Patreon exclusive. You can't expect everything to be free, especially when someone spends a lot of time on it and would like to see some financial support coming from it.

Next is the fact that 0.5.0pr3 is a *PREVIEW RELEASE*, and this can be seen by the *pr* in the version name. That means it may contain bugs and is not meant for production. If you're not aware of that, then you should downgrade to 0.4.2, which is the last public release. Public releases are the last known working version, and usually aren't as problematic as a preview release is.


----------



## Abgematzt (Mar 27, 2019)

This is version 0.4.2 that i use.
Did you mean, that is a known bug in the version 0.4.2 and was fixed at version 0.5.0 ? Where can i get the correct version? It isnt a problem to spend one time a small fund to support your work. But i didnt activate a  monthly subscribe.
if you have PP i can spend a little bit.. i like your work ;)


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 27, 2019)

Abgematzt said:


> This is version 0.4.2 that i use.
> Did you mean, that is a known bug in the version 0.4.2 and was fixed at version 0.5.0 ? Where can i get the correct version? It isnt a problem to spend one time a small fund to support your work. But i didnt activate a  monthly subscribe.
> if you have PP i can spend a little bit.. i like your work ;)



0.5.0 goes public in a few days, likely after 0.6.0 is released to patreons.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 1, 2019)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

Stream Effects 0.5.0



> It is finally time for Version 0.5.0 to be released to the general public after it has spent a month in Early Access on my Patreon! This version brings along a lot of needed fixes, performance improvements and new features. And most of this was done in the total work time of 3 months, in which the main task was fixing bugs, crashes and leaked sources.
> 
> After that, lots of time was spent optimizing Filters and Sources so they no longer cause top of...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Trenaldi (Apr 1, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Signed Distance Field Effects require transparent pixels to be present in the original source, as it is an effect that works by finding the transparent edges instead of blurring. In the video it is working as expected, as the source has no transparent pixels.



If you ever happen to include inner/outer shadows/glows that I can use on sources without transparent pixels I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 1, 2019)

Trenaldi said:


> If you ever happen to include inner/outer shadows/glows that I can use on sources without transparent pixels I'll be pretty happy.



Well, they really wouldn't do anything anyway as you can't render outside the the red boundary without issues. To use the current included effect, just add a Crop/pad with -1 in all directions so there's a transparent row and column of pixels. Then apply the Signed Distance Effects, and then apply another Crop/Pad to make the shadow/glow fit the red boundary if you want to apply further effects after it.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 3, 2019)

As promised, I've released Version 0.6.0 to Patreons within the week Version 0.5.0 hit the public. Version 0.6.0 brings a new Blur filter that supports more blur types, such as Dual Filtering, Rotational Blur and Zoom Blur. It also improves the experimental audio mirroring in Source Mirror, and adds Scene mirroring to it.

If you want to support the development of this and any possible future OBS Studio plugins I create, consider becoming a Patron. You will get 30 day early access to future releases of any kind, have a direct support and feature request chat channel on Discord, and general get to be an awesome person. Every dollar helps.



> *Changelog*
> *Overall*
> 
> Added new translations from CrowdIn. Huge thank you to all the contributors, you can take part in translating the project too if you have some spare time.
> ...



*Edit:* Hotfix 0.6.1 is now available, fixing two bugs introduced in 0.6.0.


----------



## mheyman (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey!

I was wondering if it would be hard to support barrel distortion of a video source.

Something like this:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6199636/formulas-for-barrel-pincushion-distortion 
Where you could have separate controls on the x and y axes. 

I've thought about trying this with your normal map distortion but its not quite the same thing!

I'd happily become a patron if this was something that could happen!


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 3, 2019)

mheyman said:


> Hey!
> 
> I was wondering if it would be hard to support barrel distortion of a video source.
> 
> ...



This is technically possible, but the next goal is to add a Dynamic Masking Filter. You can suggest this as a feature over on Github so I won't forget about it: https://github.com/xaymar/obs-stream-effects/issues


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Apr 15, 2019)

i cant seem to get the drop shadow to work, i see the option but no changes


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 15, 2019)

TheRealNap0le0n said:


> i cant seem to get the drop shadow to work, i see the option but no changes



Can I see your settings for the Signed Distance Field Effects?


----------



## Darth Tribal (Apr 20, 2019)

This crashes OBS whenever I try to use it. And not only that, the OBS windows stay open on my screen despite having crashed, even the task manager can't remove them. Only a full computer restart removes it. And before anyone asks, yes it's the right version and yes it's installed correctly.
Swiftly removing this plugin.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 20, 2019)

Darth Tribal said:


> This crashes OBS whenever I try to use it. And not only that, the OBS windows stay open on my screen despite having crashed, even the task manager can't remove them. Only a full computer restart removes it. And before anyone asks, yes it's the right version and yes it's installed correctly.
> Swiftly removing this plugin.



Well this is about as helpful as saying I got an error message, and replying to the question "What did it say?" that you restarted the PC and didn't read the error message.

Where did you see the error? What OBS Studio version are you using? What Plugin version are you using? How did you trigger the error? Do you have a log file so I can actually fix the error if it can't be repro'd by your steps to trigger the error?


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Apr 21, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Can I see your settings for the Signed Distance Field Effects?


I figured it out, it wasn't applying the filter on the individual source ( it is in a group ) but if I apply it to the group it works.


----------



## TrippIsWack (Apr 23, 2019)

Out of nowhere OBS won't start and instantly crashes. Reinstalled completely and the same crash log comes up after streameffects is installed.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2019)

TrippIsWack said:


> Out of nowhere OBS won't start and instantly crashes. Reinstalled completely and the same crash log comes up after streameffects is installed.



Crashes when validating a texture file. Do you mind sending me a zip/rar of your scene collection via private message so I can take a closer look at what happened?


----------



## TrippIsWack (Apr 23, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Crashes when validating a texture file. Do you mind sending me a zip/rar of your scene collection via private message so I can take a closer look at what happened?


how would I do so?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2019)

TrippIsWack said:


> how would I do so?



Your obs-studio application data is located at %APPDATA%/obs-studio (C:\Users\YOURNAME\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio), in it is a directory named basic, and in that directory is a directory named scenes. Zip up (or rar up) the scenes directory, and just send that file using the private messaging system of this forum. If file attachments can't be sent, you can alternative just upload it to Dropbox, Google Drive or similar, just somewhere where I can access the scene collection to see what happened (and then fix the problem).


----------



## TrippIsWack (Apr 23, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Your obs-studio application data is located at %APPDATA%/obs-studio (C:\Users\YOURNAME\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio), in it is a directory named basic, and in that directory is a directory named scenes. Zip up (or rar up) the scenes directory, and just send that file using the private messaging system of this forum. If file attachments can't be sent, you can alternative just upload it to Dropbox, Google Drive or similar, just somewhere where I can access the scene collection to see what happened (and then fix the problem).


linked


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2019)

TrippIsWack said:


> linked



Identified the bug and fixed it. Will be in 0.5.1, 0.6.2 and the next Patreon release 0.7.0


----------



## TrippIsWack (Apr 23, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Identified the bug and fixed it. Will be in 0.5.1, 0.6.2 and the next Patreon release 0.7.0


yay you rock and glad a bug could be found through my misfortunes lol


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2019)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

Stream Effects 0.5.1



> This is a hotfix release for v0.5.0, fixing a bug and updating translations.
> *Changelog*
> *General*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## genxha (Apr 26, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar submitted a new resource:
> 
> Stream Effects - Bring your stream to life with more modern effects!
> 
> ...



The plugin is missing from Filters menu, how can I enable it?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 26, 2019)

genxha said:


> The plugin is missing from Filters menu, how can I enable it?



Did you use the Installer? If so, did you update OBS Studio to 22.x or newer? Only 0.5.0pr3 supports 21.x, and 0.4.2 requires 20.x


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 27, 2019)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

Stream Effects 0.5.2



> This is a hotfix release for v0.5.0, fixing a critical bug with source tracking for source lists.
> *Changelog*
> *General*
> 
> Fixed source tracking not updating names when sources are renamed.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (May 2, 2019)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

Stream Effects 0.6.3



> The big blur rework has finally reached an end, because today I present to you the new, more efficient, better Blur design! It comes with a new blur type called Dual Filtering, which can do the same work as Gaussian Area blur, but at much less cost.
> Two new blur subtypes are also now available, called Rotational and Zoom blur, which can be used to simulate a rolling camera or a forward/backward moving camera. Clever uses of this can result in some really nice art for the background...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mgorman (May 6, 2019)

Where does the "obs-stream-effects" get put?  Which path on a windows machine?


----------



## LiquidCandyy TTV (May 7, 2019)

So i was curious as to how to make more displacement filters ? atm theres only 2 in the folder and i was wondering how to make my own or where else i can download them from ?


----------



## Xaymar (May 7, 2019)

mgorman said:


> Where does the "obs-stream-effects" get put?  Which path on a windows machine?



Use the installer. It will automatically find the correct installation directory.



LiquidCandyy TTV said:


> So i was curious as to how to make more displacement filters ? atm theres only 2 in the folder and i was wondering how to make my own or where else i can download them from ?



The Displacement filter images are simple normal maps, with R/G 127,127-128,128 being no offset. B channel is ignored. You can either draw them yourself, or use Blender to generate them. I personally use Blender to generate mine.


----------



## LewdGeek (May 25, 2019)

Is there an installlation guide? and the only thing I want is shadow on my text can I do this with it?


----------



## Noodlebox (May 26, 2019)

Is it possible to have more fractional control with blur filter?  It either gets too blurry or not enough blur.  Rounding to enough whole number isn't enough.  It needs something 1.35 not 2.00 or 1.00.


----------



## Xaymar (May 28, 2019)

NoodleboxP said:


> Is it possible to have more fractional control with blur filter?  It either gets too blurry or not enough blur.  Rounding to enough whole number isn't enough.  It needs something 1.35 not 2.00 or 1.00.



You can use the optional Step Scaling to achieve a lower/higher blur than the increments that the blur size allows you to do. The Blur Size directly controls the amount of samples, so using Step Scaling you can get your desired 1.35 instead of 2.00.


----------



## Xaymar (May 28, 2019)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

Stream Effects 0.7.0



> Step up your masking game because it is time for Dynamic Masks! With this filter you can use any other source as a mask for any other source, and decide just how that mask should be applied. Don't limit yourself with boring old Image Masking and just use literally any kind of video source to mask content!
> 
> Signed Distance Field Effects have also now gained the ability to render Glow and Outline, which can be used for making things glowy and outliney. Note that as OBS Studio does not support...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scrillow (May 28, 2019)

the blur effect is just what i needed! very easy to use. one issue i have is whenever i want to add a nice blur to a window or capture, my computer will lag and the fps will drop drastically. is this a problem on my end? is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 1, 2019)

scrillow said:


> the blur effect is just what i needed! very easy to use. one issue i have is whenever i want to add a nice blur to a window or capture, my computer will lag and the fps will drop drastically. is this a problem on my end? is there a way to fix this?



Use Dual Filtering instead of Gaussian or Box blur. Blurring is a very expensive process, so Dual Filtering, which is a much faster approximation of Gaussian Blur, will be able to do real time on weaker GPUs.


----------



## LiquidCandyy TTV (Jun 3, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Use the installer. It will automatically find the correct installation directory.
> 
> 
> 
> The Displacement filter images are simple normal maps, with R/G 127,127-128,128 being no offset. B channel is ignored. You can either draw them yourself, or use Blender to generate them. I personally use Blender to generate mine.



Do you mind giving me a bit of a run down ? Ive never used anything like this before and would love some help !!


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 6, 2019)

LiquidCandyy TTV said:


> Do you mind giving me a bit of a run down ? Ive never used anything like this before and would love some help !!



For the Displacement Filter, you'd simply generate normal maps using some method like described above. I personally generate mine in Blender, and use the effect to create very simple offsets in background. If you don't know what normal maps are, there are plenty of tutorials and explanations on the Internet.

As for the filter itself, it reads the Red-Green value and takes 127,127 and 128,128 as 0x 0y. Values less than 127 either shift left or up, while values above 128 shift right or down. RG 0,0 and RG 255,255 are considered the maximum value that can be shifted by, which is -1x -1y to 1x 1y multiplied by the properties of the filter itself.


----------



## kabeltv (Jun 13, 2019)

Hullo, was told to post my discord question here. Tryna get the stream effect plugin to work, I've put plugins folder into the 64bit folder, the obs stream effect folder into the data folder. Trying to use the effects crashes obs. I've obviously done it wrong, just gonna ask before I mess it up more lol 
Crash report attached.


----------



## Brandomanmods (Jun 17, 2019)

How do you install this into OBS?  I can't even find a proper download link.  PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Brandomanmods (Jun 17, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> The directory structure in the .zip and .7z archive matches the directory structure of an installed obs-studio. For example if you installed obs-studio into C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio, unpack it so that the data and obs-plugins directory match up, which pretty much just means unpack it to the same directory.


I can't even find a damn download link.  What gives?


----------



## Brandomanmods (Jun 17, 2019)

I found (what I think) is supposed to be a download link, and it opens to a page of coding?  Can someone PLEASE HELP ME!?  I need a download link and install directions.


----------



## Tangential (Jun 17, 2019)

Is there any plan to get this plugin working on the Mac? I use it on a PC in the studio (which I specifically bought so I could use this plugin) but we are really mac/linux folks. If there is a plan for the Mac I'm happy to provide some support (both Patreon and testing)


----------



## DrKonflict (Jun 18, 2019)

This is not working on Mac OS 10.14.5 afaik. I tried installing 0.7.0 but nothing is showing in my filters or anything.
Including a .so plugin file would be nice since this is looking like a really nice project. Can anyone give some info
regarding Mac compatibility? Thanks in advance.

Edit: So I just discovery this plugin is Windows only, like really guys? A plugin of this quality should
have a Mac version as well. Makes no sense imo.


----------



## Yurlyn (Jun 19, 2019)

@Brandomanmods, the link is the download page. Just scroll down and you'll get the links. In your case I'd suggest the second link (obs-stream-effects-0.7.0.0.exe) as it installs everything for you when you run it. It's the easiest way.

@DrKonflict, I don't think it should have a Mac version. It would be nice but should have is a little... demanding. It may not make much sense to you why there is no Mac version but consider what is needed to test it: A Mac. And Xaymar may not have one in his possession. Not only that, the programs to build the plugin may not support Mac and nothing could be done about that.
Also, don't forget that the plugin is also in active development and the developer may just focus on adding features rather than port it for other platforms though I see there was/is an attempt to bring it to Linux, an OS that can just run on "Windows pc's".
Bottomline is that you'll just need to have some patience or develop your own version or port this version yourself if Xaymar allows it.


----------



## DrKonflict (Jun 19, 2019)

@DrKonflict, I don't think it should have a Mac version. It would be nice but should have is a little... demanding. It may not make much sense to you why there is no Mac version but consider what is needed to test it: A Mac. And Xaymar may not have one in his possession. Not only that, the programs to build the plugin may not support Mac and nothing could be done about that.
Also, don't forget that the plugin is also in active development and the developer may just focus on adding features rather than port it for other platforms though I see there was/is an attempt to bring it to Linux, an OS that can just run on "Windows pc's".
Bottomline is that you'll just need to have some patience or develop your own version or port this version yourself if Xaymar allows it.[/QUOTE]

Fair enough. Too bad OBS's plugins don't have a universal format that works on Win, Mac and Linux.
This would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Yurlyn (Jun 20, 2019)

It is kind of weird there isn't. I mean, the backbone should be pretty much the same, one might think. But I'm sure they will fix that in the future. Maybe there is some sort of lua script or something for Mac OS instead.


----------



## Clide124 (Jun 25, 2019)

I am experiencing an issue where when I apply most of the filters my OBS crashes. You can find a crash log from when I applied the transform effect here: https://pastebin.com/hfsEHDsn . Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 3, 2019)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

Stream Effects 0.7.1



> Tired of always using the same filters and sources? Why not just write your own using the brand new Custom Shaders! While still experimental, they will be fully working in a future update - if at all possible, that remains to be seen.
> 
> Or how about getting some professional Color Grading in your stream or recording? The new filter allows you to adjust Lift, Gain, Gamma, Offset, Tint, Hue Shift, Saturation, Lightness and Contrast live on air, and get some really cool new stuff working. Just...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## natv (Sep 5, 2019)

I followed the steps in this video (OBS Plugin installation tutorial for Stream Effects) but I still don't see any new items when I go into the filters of a source.  I'm sure that I put the Stream Effects files in all the right places, I am running in x64 mode but even copied over the x32 files for giggles.

There must be something else I'm missing but I don't know what (?)

I'm running Windows 10 and latest OBS verseion. Were there any pre-requisites we need to install first or have installed in order for this to show up?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 5, 2019)

natv said:


> I followed the steps in this video (OBS Plugin installation tutorial for Stream Effects) but I still don't see any new items when I go into the filters of a source.  I'm sure that I put the Stream Effects files in all the right places, I am running in x64 mode but even copied over the x32 files for giggles.
> 
> There must be something else I'm missing but I don't know what (?)
> 
> I'm running Windows 10 and latest OBS verseion. Were there any pre-requisites we need to install first or have installed in order for this to show up?



Have you tried using the installer? Also as far as I know, most tutorial videos are completely wrong in how to actually install the plugin, you simply just need to extract the content of the .7z file into your obs-studio installation directory, usually C:\Program Files\obs-studio.


----------



## natv (Sep 5, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Have you tried using the installer? Also as far as I know, most tutorial videos are completely wrong in how to actually install the plugin, you simply just need to extract the content of the .7z file into your obs-studio installation directory, usually C:\Program Files\obs-studio.




Yes, but the installer somehow didn't put files in the directories,  not sure why, so then I manually did it by extracting the zip file and copying over all the things.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 5, 2019)

natv said:


> Yes, but the installer somehow didn't put files in the directories,  not sure why, so then I manually did it by extracting the zip file and copying over all the things.



Also make sure that you have a compatible OBS Studio version. 0.7.1 requires the current release candidate for v24.0.0, which is also written in the changelog ("Updated libobs to xxx")


----------



## PaulPagoda (Sep 11, 2019)

I tried to use this plugin with OBS.LIVE (StreamElements) which is basically OBS Studio + Streamelements plugin. This plugin doesn't appear in the list. obs-shaderfilter showed up in my list but this one doesn't. I've already removed shaderfilter in favour of this but this still doesn't appear.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2019)

PaulPagoda said:


> I tried to use this plugin with OBS.LIVE (StreamElements) which is basically OBS Studio + Streamelements plugin. This plugin doesn't appear in the list. obs-shaderfilter showed up in my list but this one doesn't. I've already removed shaderfilter in favour of this but this still doesn't appear.



0.7.0 requires OBS Studio 23.2. 0.7.1 requires OBS Studio 24.0 which is currently in beta.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 1, 2019)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> Hello, I am getting OBS crash when using Dynamic Mask for Input for Blur Filter. I am using a Media Source as background, then I apply the Dynamic Mask Filter to that Media Source. It works. But when I click Studio Mode, the entire OBS crashes. Anyone having similar issues? Thank you so much.



Without a crash log and an obs log it is impossible to help you.


----------



## drpoison (Oct 2, 2019)

Edit: Never mind, I figured out what I did wrong.  Thanks for the plugin.

The plugin keeps crashing OBS any time I try to apply Blur, Dynamic Mask, or Transform.  And color grade displays "no properties available."  Did I mess up the install?  I extracted the .dll and .pdb file from the 64-bit folder into OBS 64-bit plugin folder, then I extracted the obs-stream-effects folder.  At first I tried putting the obs-stream-effects folder into the 64-bit plugins folder, then I tried putting it just in the obs-plugins folder and either way it crashes.

```
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2019-10-02, 13:23:23
Fault address: 7FFF14AEEE63 (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-stream-effects.dll)
libobs version: 24.0.1 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 18362 (revision: 356; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz


Thread 60A8 (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000006947EF4060 00007FFF14AEEE63 000002328A52F310 000002328A2ACD70 0000000000000000 000002328AA44C60 obs-stream-effects.dll!gs::mipmapper::mipmapper+0x263
0000006947EF4380 00007FFF14B29A66 000002328A52F2C0 0000023297642260 000002328AA45458 000002328AA45360 obs-stream-effects.dll!filter::transform::transform_instance::transform_instance+0x66
0000006947EF4430 00007FFF14B2A55C 000002328AA44C60 000002328AA44C60 000002328A52F2C0 000002328A22E3E0 obs-stream-effects.dll!filter::transform::transform_factory::create+0x3c
0000006947EF4470 00007FFF2A81ED6B 0000000000000001 0000006947EF4559 0000000000000000 0000006947EF4540 obs.dll!obs_source_create_internal+0x1db
0000006947EF44C0 00007FFF2A81EB76 0000006947EF4540 0000023297642208 0000000000000001 0000006947EF4559 obs.dll!obs_source_create+0x16
0000006947EF4500 00007FF6A2A65166 000002329713F6D0 0000000000000006 000002329713F6D0 00007FFEFF846EDA obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::AddNewFilter+0x356
0000006947EF45C0 00007FF6A2A64DBE 00007FFEFFDA3F08 00000232976421F0 00000232975FE150 00007FFEFFDA3F08 obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::AddFilterFromAction+0x6e
0000006947EF4610 00007FFEFFA0E41A 00000232976192E0 0000023200000004 000002328A2AD600 00000000FFFFFFFF qt5core.dll!0x7ffeffa0e41a
0000006947EF4730 00007FFF06D280FE 0000006947EF48B8 0000000000000000 00000232976192E0 00000232975FD5F0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d280fe
0000006947EF4770 00007FFF06E9AA79 00000232975FD500 0000006947EF48B8 00000232976192E0 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06e9aa79
0000006947EF4800 00007FFF06E9A847 000002328ADA9400 00007FFEFFD7E180 000002328ADA9400 0000006947EF49E0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06e9a847
0000006947EF48B0 00007FFF06E9FDF9 000000FF00000040 00007FFF06D20000 0000006947EF5860 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06e9fdf9
0000006947EF48E0 00007FFF06D5D0C7 0000006947EF4E30 0000000000000000 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 00007FFF01722302 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d5d0c7
0000006947EF4C30 00007FFF06E9BFC9 0000023200000000 00000232FFD15A40 00000232975FD5F0 0000006947EF5860 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06e9bfc9
0000006947EF4D00 00007FFF06D3890D 00000232975FD5F0 0000006947EF4E30 0000006947EF5860 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d3890d
0000006947EF4D30 00007FFF06D36419 00000232975FD5F0 00000232975FD5F0 0000006947EF5860 00000232976192C0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d36419
0000006947EF5420 00007FFEFF9EC2C9 000002328ADD5BD0 0000000000000000 00007FFF0723A318 0000032C00000268 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeff9ec2c9
0000006947EF54A0 00007FFF06D39F53 00000232975FD5F0 00000232975FD5F0 00000232975FD501 00007FFF06D62200 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d39f53
0000006947EF5570 00007FFF06D87FB8 00000232976242D0 00000232976242D0 0000000097622A01 00000232975FD5F0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d87fb8
0000006947EF5910 00007FFF06D86348 00000232FFD15A40 00000232FFD16610 00000232976242D0 0000006947EF6460 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d86348
0000006947EF5A60 00007FFF06D3890D 00000232FFD15A40 0000006947EF5B90 0000006947EF6460 00000232FFD16610 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d3890d
0000006947EF5A90 00007FFF06D37767 0000000000000000 00000232976242D0 0000006947EF6460 0000000000003965 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d37767
0000006947EF6180 00007FFEFF9EC2C9 0000000000000003 0000000000000107 0000000000000003 0000000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeff9ec2c9
0000006947EF6200 00007FFF01510557 00000232975FE4D0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000023200000107 qt5gui.dll!0x7fff01510557
0000006947EF6650 00007FFF014F4D3D 00000232FFCE1700 0000000000000000 00007FFF01904AA0 00007FFF01904AA0 qt5gui.dll!0x7fff014f4d3d
0000006947EF66C0 00007FFEFFA382E6 0000000000000300 00007FFF49DE2DF3 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeffa382e6
0000006947EF6800 00007FFF49DD681D 0000023280BC9CA0 00007FFEFFA37EF0 0000000000440810 0000006947EF6A48 user32.dll!0x7fff49dd681d
0000006947EF6990 00007FFF49DD6212 00007FFEFFA37EF0 0000000000000001 00000232FFCE17F8 00000232FFCE1700 user32.dll!0x7fff49dd6212
0000006947EF6A10 00007FFEFFA37BAF 000002329713F601 0000000000000024 00000232FFD15A00 0000023297627400 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeffa37baf
0000006947EF9B90 00007FFF2A76AA69 0000000000000000 0000006900000014 00000366000001B0 00000232FFCF8570 qwindows.dll!0x7fff2a76aa69
0000006947EF9BC0 00007FFEFF9E7442 00000232FFCDD640 00000232976192C0 000002328ADA9400 00000232975FD5F0 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeff9e7442
0000006947EF9C40 00007FFF06E9C3A5 0000000000000000 00000232975FD5F0 000002329713F6D0 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06e9c3a5
0000006947EF9C90 00007FF6A2A6841D 000000000000000E 00000232975FD5F0 00000369000001B3 00007FFF06D43301 obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::on_addEffectFilter_clicked+0x3d
0000006947EF9CD0 00007FF6A2B75DBF 00007FFEFFDA4058 0000006947EF9DB9 000002329727C960 00007FFEFFDA4058 obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::qt_metacall+0x4f
0000006947EF9D00 00007FFEFFA0E4FD 000002329727C960 0000023200000009 00000232971FC1F0 0000023200000008 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeffa0e4fd
0000006947EF9E20 00007FFF06E19397 00000232971FC100 00000232971FC1F0 000002329727C960 0000001500000015 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06e19397
0000006947EF9E60 00007FFF06E192C1 00007FFF06D20000 0000006947EF9FC0 0000006947EFAD00 00000232975FC720 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06e192c1
0000006947EF9E90 00007FFF06E19FCC 0000000C00000012 00007FFF06D20000 0000006947EFAD00 000002329727C960 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06e19fcc
0000006947EF9EC0 00007FFF06D5D0C7 00000232FFD15A40 00000232FFD15A40 000002329727C960 0000006947EFAD00 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d5d0c7
0000006947EFA210 00007FFF06D3890D 000002329727C960 0000006947EFA340 0000006947EFAD00 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d3890d
0000006947EFA240 00007FFF06D36419 000002329727C960 000002329727C960 0000006947EFAD00 00000232971FC1F0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d36419
0000006947EFA930 00007FFEFF9EC2C9 0000000000000000 00000232972FC250 00007FFF0723A318 0000000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeff9ec2c9
0000006947EFA9B0 00007FFF06D39F53 000002329727C960 0000006947EFB9A0 0000000000000001 0000006947EFAB00 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d39f53
0000006947EFAA80 00007FFF06D88689 00000232972FC250 00000232972FC250 000002329727C960 000002329727C960 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d88689
0000006947EFAE20 00007FFF06D86348 00000232FFD15A40 00000232FFD16610 00000232972FC250 0000006947EFB970 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d86348
0000006947EFAF70 00007FFF06D3890D 00000232FFD15A40 0000006947EFB0A0 0000006947EFB970 00000232FFD16610 qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d3890d
0000006947EFAFA0 00007FFF06D37767 0000000000000000 00000232972FC250 0000006947EFB970 000000000000361C qt5widgets.dll!0x7fff06d37767
0000006947EFB690 00007FFEFF9EC2C9 0000000000000003 0000000000000107 0000000000000003 0000000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeff9ec2c9
0000006947EFB710 00007FFF01510557 00000232FFD53C10 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000023200000107 qt5gui.dll!0x7fff01510557
0000006947EFBB60 00007FFF014F4D3D 00000232FFCE1700 0000000000000000 00007FFF01904AA0 00007FFF01904AA0 qt5gui.dll!0x7fff014f4d3d
0000006947EFBBD0 00007FFEFFA382E6 000000000028042E 00007FFF49DE2DF3 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeffa382e6
0000006947EFBD10 00007FFF49DD681D 0000023280BC9CA0 00007FFEFFA37EF0 0000000000440810 0000006947EFBF58 user32.dll!0x7fff49dd681d
0000006947EFBEA0 00007FFF49DD6212 00007FFEFFA37EF0 0000000000000001 00000232FFCE17F8 00000232FFCE1700 user32.dll!0x7fff49dd6212
0000006947EFBF20 00007FFEFFA37BAF 00007FF6A2BE3D01 0000000000000000 00000232FFD15A00 0000023283F70B00 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeffa37baf
0000006947EFF0A0 00007FFF2A76AA69 0000000000000000 0000000000000014 00000232FFCF8570 00000232FFCF8570 qwindows.dll!0x7fff2a76aa69
0000006947EFF0D0 00007FFEFF9E7442 00000232FFCDD640 0000000000000000 0000006947EFF5D0 00007FFEFFAE7F98 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeff9e7442
0000006947EFF150 00007FFEFF9EAB3A 00007FF6A2C8FADA 0000000000000000 0000006947EFF5D0 00000232FFD0D6E0 qt5core.dll!0x7ffeff9eab3a
0000006947EFF1C0 00007FF6A2A0AD3C 0000000000000000 00000232FFD04250 0000023200000000 00000232FFD060C0 obs64.exe!run_program+0x75c
0000006947EFF4D0 00007FF6A2A0D390 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 00000232FFCED350 obs64.exe!main+0x670
0000006947EFF6A0 00007FF6A2B8A7F4 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x154
0000006947EFF730 00007FF6A2B898DE 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
0000006947EFF770 00007FFF4A2C7BD4 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7fff4a2c7bd4
0000006947EFF7A0 00007FFF4AE6CEE1 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7fff4ae6cee1
```


----------



## fyfles (Oct 2, 2019)

Does anyone know if there is a Mac version of this? And if not is there another plug-in with 3d distortion that is on Mac? Thanks!


----------



## Brandomanmods (Oct 8, 2019)

So when will this be updated again?  Seems to not work on version 24.0.1  I installed with the exe file and relaunched obs and those options were not there.  I then installed manually and they still aren't showing up.  What gives?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 8, 2019)

The plugin will be updated when I feel like it. Since this is not my day job, and I don't get any funding out of the OBS funding pool either (since this is a third party plugin), and I don't make nearly enough through Patreon to replace even a single day a month from my day job, any improvements and updates will be done when I need them, or when I have enough time to do them.

Alternatively, you could pick up coding and compile it yourself. It isn't difficult, there's even a guide on the wiki for the plugin now.


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi man, there's a method with your plugin to set a source likes do you see something in a curved monitor?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2019)

THE R3Y3S said:


> Hi man, there's a method with your plugin to set a source likes do you see something in a curved monitor?



What?


----------



## Velocity93 (Nov 11, 2019)

That sounds like a very interesting plug in. Congrats. 
DO you think I can use this to hide-blur the background of my camera on my stream? 
I use the poor mans version of a Webcam. 
My phones camera combined with ndi plugin.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 11, 2019)

Velocity93 said:


> That sounds like a very interesting plug in. Congrats.
> DO you think I can use this to hide-blur the background of my camera on my stream?
> I use the poor mans version of a Webcam.
> My phones camera combined with ndi plugin.



If you have something that can create a mask of you in the view, then yes. Otherwise no.


----------



## Velocity93 (Nov 11, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> If you have something that can create a mask of you in the view, then yes. Otherwise no.


Hmm, no, I don't have something like that but you gave me an idea. 
I could make a transparent overlay with minimal opacity that will go on top of my camera source and hide my background. 
I'll just have to crop the center of it. 
Might work....


----------



## AustinTripp58 (Nov 12, 2019)

I am having trouble using the plugin. I have installed everything in the right folders and it keeps on crashing when i try to add the filter. is there a way to fix this?


----------



## AustinTripp58 (Nov 12, 2019)

EDIT: lol i figured out what i did wrong




AustinTripp58 said:


> I am having trouble using the plugin. I have installed everything in the right folders and it keeps on crashing when i try to add the filter. is there a way to fix this?


 this is my crash log:
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2019-11-11, 19:47:41
Fault address: 7FFD369EEE63 (c:\program files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-stream-effects.dll)
libobs version: 24.0.2 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 18362 (revision: 418; 64-bit)
CPU: AMD E2-6110 APU with AMD Radeon R2 Graphics   


Thread 2330 (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000153D1244B0 00007FFD369EEE63 000001641D2EAFA0 000001641D2D9050 000000000000001F 000001641D379DC0 obs-stream-effects.dll!gs::mipmapper::mipmapper+0x263
000000153D1247D0 00007FFD36A29A66 000001641D2EAF50 000001641D1C7400 000001641D37A5B8 000001641D37A4C0 obs-stream-effects.dll!filter::transform::transform_instance::transform_instance+0x66
000000153D124880 00007FFD36A2A55C 000001641D379DC0 000001641D379DC0 000001641D2EAF50 000001641621F2A0 obs-stream-effects.dll!filter::transform::transform_factory::create+0x3c
000000153D1248C0 00007FFD45ECED6B 0000000000000001 000000153D1249A9 0000000000000000 000000153D124990 obs.dll!obs_source_create_internal+0x1db
000000153D124910 00007FFD45ECEB76 000000153D124990 000001641D1C6E58 0000000000000001 000000153D1249A9 obs.dll!obs_source_create+0x16
000000153D124950 00007FF6D8EB5296 0000016425AE24C0 0000000000000006 0000016425AE24C0 00007FFD356C6EDA obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::AddNewFilter+0x356
000000153D124A10 00007FF6D8EB4EEE 00007FFD35C23CA8 000001641D1C6E40 000001641D071D20 00007FFD35C23CA8 obs64.exe!OBSBasicFilters::AddFilterFromAction+0x6e
000000153D124A60 00007FFD3588E41A 000001641D351F60 0000016400000004 000001641D3522C0 00000000FFFFFFFF qt5core.dll!0x7ffd3588e41a
000000153D124B80 00007FFD381380FE 000000153D124D08 0000000000000000 000001641D351F60 000000153D12A148 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd381380fe
000000153D124BC0 00007FFD382AAA79 000001641D326800 000000153D124D08 000001641D351F60 0000000000000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd382aaa79
000000153D124C50 00007FFD382AA847 00000164255C0D80 000001641D1C6DF0 00000164255C0D80 000000153D124E30 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd382aa847
000000153D124D00 00007FFD382AFDF9 0000010200000076 00007FFD38130000 000000153D125CB0 000001641D352840 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd382afdf9
000000153D124D30 00007FFD3816D0C7 000000153D125428 00007FFD381721A3 000000153D125198 000000153D125CB0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd3816d0c7
000000153D125080 00007FFD382ABFC9 0000016400000000 00000164132FDAD0 000001641D3268D0 000000153D125CB0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd382abfc9
000000153D125150 00007FFD3814890D 000001641D3268D0 000000153D125280 000000153D125CB0 0000010300000076 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd3814890d
000000153D125180 00007FFD38146419 000001641D3268D0 000001641D3268D0 000000153D125CB0 000001641D351000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd38146419
000000153D125870 00007FFD3586C2C9 3FF0000000000000 0000000000000000 00007FFD3864A318 3FF0000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffd3586c2c9
000000153D1258F0 00007FFD38149F53 000001641D3268D0 000001641D3268D0 000001641D326801 0000010200000000 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd38149f53
000000153D1259C0 00007FFD38197FB8 000001641D172430 000001641D172430 0000016425AF5001 000001641D3268D0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd38197fb8
000000153D125D60 00007FFD38196348 00000164132FDAD0 00000164132CCD70 000001641D172430 000000153D1268B0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd38196348
000000153D125EB0 00007FFD3814890D 00000164132FDAD0 000000153D125FE0 000000153D1268B0 00000164132CCD70 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd3814890d
000000153D125EE0 00007FFD38147767 0000000000000000 000001641D172430 000000153D1268B0 00007FFD80F39887 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffd38147767
000000153D1265D0 00007FFD3586C2C9 0000000000000003 0000000000000107 0000000000000003 0044004900000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffd3586c2c9
000000153D126650 00007FFD37D00557 000001641CC7D6A0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000016400000107 qt5gui.dll!0x7ffd37d00557
000000153D126AA0 00007FFD37CE4D3D 00000164132F8DA0 0000000000000000 00007FFD380F4AA0 00007FFD380F4AA0 qt5gui.dll!0x7ffd37ce4d3d
000000153D126B10 00007FFD358B82E6 0000000000000300 00007FFD835C29C3 0000000000000001 0000000000000000


----------



## SkeletonBow (Nov 12, 2019)

With a fresh OBS install, adding a single source to a scene in a new scene collection, adding multiple blur filters stacked on top of each other can crash OBS very reproducibly.

Reproduction:
- Fresh OBS installation up to date
- Fresh install of Stream Effects
- Create new scene collection
- Create a new group within a scene - "Group A"
- Add an image or media source to Group A in the scene
- Add a Stream Effects blur filter, change it to Gaussian directional blur and set the blur size to maximum
- Add a second identical blur filter right after that one

At this point OBS will most likely crash to desktop immediately or hang livelocked.  It is not necessary to set the blur to maximum however as mentioned above, it just seems that it makes it more likely to crash.  I've had it crash with blur size of 5-10 this way also, but it may not happen right away.  It usually does crash however whenever I am editing the filters or trying to add some other filter - if Blur filter is present in the chain.

The above is a fabricated simplified reproduction case reduced from a real use case where a stack of about 10 filters produced a special effect, where blur was used once at the beginning of the chain, and then near the end to blur the final result was the intention when the problem was discovered.  Reducing the blur size to something lower did not seem to prevent the crash or livelock from occurring when adding a second blur, so it does not appear to be a case of overwhelming resources and having the system thrash.

Still not up to scratch on how to try to contribute to debugging these sorts of problems but I'm working towards it.


----------



## GDJLZHL (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Xaymar (Nov 18, 2019)

@GDJLZHL Not a crash from Stream Effects.


----------



## GDJLZHL (Nov 19, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> @GDJLZHL Not a crash from Stream Effects.


But it doesn't work，What should I do?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 19, 2019)

GDJLZHL said:


> But it doesn't work，What should I do?



For one, find the correct support forum. This is for Stream Effects. Your problem is not with Stream Effects.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 3, 2019)

Xaymar updated Stream Effects with a new update entry:

Stream Effects 0.7.2 BETA



> *This is a beta release. Bugs, Crashes, and incomplete changes should be expected. Don't complain if it's not up to your imaginary standards.*
> *Changelog*
> 
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Decors (Dec 4, 2019)

Where can I get older version (.71)?
.72 messed up all texts that includes 3d transform.


----------



## Decors (Dec 4, 2019)

Decors said:


> Where can I get older version (.71)?
> .72 messed up all texts that includes 3d transform.


Nvm i found it from back up.


----------



## Mike Satoshi (Dec 21, 2019)

Does 3D transform work with every type of source? I've installed this plug-in and it doesn't want to work with my screen capture device or VLC plugin. 
Any solution?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 22, 2019)

Mike Satoshi said:


> Does 3D transform work with every type of source? I've installed this plug-in and it doesn't want to work with my screen capture device or VLC plugin.
> Any solution?



There's no reason it wouldn't, and I'm pretty sure it has been done before.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 22, 2019)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.0 Alpha 1



> Happy Holidays everyone! To celebrate the next week, a new StreamFX (renamed from Stream Effects) pre-release is in order.
> 
> First and most important is the rename from Stream Effects to StreamFX. Due to name collisions with Stream Elements and people unfortunately sending me support request for Stream Elements, I've decided to rename the plugin to StreamFX...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## PR Firedragon (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi. I have obs studio 24.0.3. I use the exe installer and the zip and the filters dont show up. I need to do something?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 23, 2019)

PR Firedragon said:


> Hi. I have obs studio 24.0.3. I use the exe installer and the zip and the filters dont show up. I need to do something?
> 
> View attachment 50119


Please update your system to the latest Visual C Runtime. The official Visual C++ 2017 runtime can be downloaded from here: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads. You need both x86 and x86_64/x64


----------



## kris0725pl (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi all....i have question. It is some recordingFX filter for recording? Not streaming. I most videos made by recording in obs...and i need some extra fx in videos :)


----------



## dr_docdoc (Dec 29, 2019)

*UPDATE to below for fellow readers: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE UPDATED OBS! DOH! I was still on version 21 something. Just updated and all works well now - sorry to bother . . .*

I have the same issue as the previous reviewer. I installed using .exe and no Filters show up when I try to add one to a Window Capture source. I did follow your recommendation and downloaded the x86 and x84 Visual Studio 2019. After install and a restart of computer - still no ability to see any Filter effects from StreamFX. Please help! :)


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Jan 4, 2020)

I have just saw the Dynamic Mask Input for Blur (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdtwrsvjfA4). Would be possible to do the same with a Dynamic Mask for Image Mask/Blend??  Thank you so much.


----------



## chargersheen (Jan 5, 2020)

Any chance to get those working in Streamlabs OBS?


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 7, 2020)

chargersheen said:


> Any chance to get those working in Streamlabs OBS?


*No.* That's final, Streamlabs and I have a bad relationship.



XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> I have just saw the Dynamic Mask Input for Blur (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdtwrsvjfA4). Would be possible to do the same with a Dynamic Mask for Image Mask/Blend??  Thank you so much.



No, Image Mask/Blend is not something the plugin provides. You can emulate this with Dynamic Mask though. Edit: I misread your question, you can use Dynamic Mask for alpha masking with an Image Mask/Blend as the input, and it's technically capable of the same as the mask input (which isn't a true mask input anyway).


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Jan 13, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> *No.* That's final, Streamlabs and I have a bad relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Image Mask/Blend is not something the plugin provides. You can emulate this with Dynamic Mask though. Edit: I misread your question, you can use Dynamic Mask for alpha masking with an Image Mask/Blend as the input, and it's technically capable of the same as the mask input (which isn't a true mask input anyway).



Thanks a lot. I will try it.


----------



## Geekhat (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi @Xaymar !

It was suggested that I share this with you: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...d-scenes-keep-reappearing.114993/#post-433797

I'm going to try downgrading to see if that will help.

Thanks!
Patrick


----------



## BeardedBrainiac (Jan 30, 2020)

Heyhey! loving this plugin! was wondering when the random crashed would be fixed tho. They happen at least once every stream right now. And it is making me think twice about keeping the plugin enabled but i dont want to remove all the stuff i have now.

Any news on when that might be fixed or how i could do a temp fix on that?


----------



## Geekhat (Jan 30, 2020)

Geekhat said:


> Hi @Xaymar !
> 
> It was suggested that I share this with you: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...d-scenes-keep-reappearing.114993/#post-433797
> 
> ...


Downgrading to the beta fixed the flickering.  PM me if you'd like a look at my config.

Thanks for this AMAZEBALLS plugin!


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 2, 2020)

BeardedBrainiac said:


> Heyhey! loving this plugin! was wondering when the random crashed would be fixed tho. They happen at least once every stream right now. And it is making me think twice about keeping the plugin enabled but i dont want to remove all the stuff i have now.
> 
> Any news on when that might be fixed or how i could do a temp fix on that?



When I feel like it, or when someone decides to pick up the hammer and fix these themselves and PR the fixes. I have a full time job which is priority #1, and my free time is currently spent on a partnered project with another company.


----------



## BungleGrinder (Feb 3, 2020)

Has anyone encountered a bug with B-Frame Reference Mode setting in Xaymar's ffmpeg nvenc plugin ?

When it is enabled my recording starts and after 2 seconds drop's bitrate to zero. If i try to stop recording, ui button just freezes and i have to kill obs process.
Without this setting everything works well.

Latest Windows 10 
OBS 24.0.3
Nvidia 1650 Super with 441.66 SD driver (2019.12.10)


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 3, 2020)

There's an unfixed bug in ffmpeg that breaks b_ref_mode in the version that OBS Studio is using. Pretty sure it still exists in the current ffmpeg version too - best just leave it at none if you get the bug.


----------



## BeardedBrainiac (Feb 5, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> When I feel like it, or when someone decides to pick up the hammer and fix these themselves and PR the fixes. I have a full time job which is priority #1, and my free time is currently spent on a partnered project with another company.



Alright! no problem dude. Just wanted to know if it was something that would be fixed at some point. I didnt know if it was a problem in OBS or a problem in the plugin itself so wanted to know some sort of timespan to see if it was something i needed to keep an eye out for soon :)

Sorry if i worded it harshly. Leaned a bit to much on the negative side of things :/ i ment to say that i love what it does and i really want to keep it.


----------



## BungleGrinder (Feb 7, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> There's an unfixed bug in ffmpeg that breaks b_ref_mode in the version that OBS Studio is using. Pretty sure it still exists in the current ffmpeg version too - best just leave it at none if you get the bug.


Does it work for you or it's broken for everyone who uses the latest obs?
Found the FFmpeg ticket for this issue https://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/7303


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 7, 2020)

BungleGrinder said:


> Does it work for you or it's broken for everyone who uses the latest obs?
> Found the FFmpeg ticket for this issue https://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/7303



It is entirely luck based. You can figure out if it works for you or not as soon as the system boots as the bug persists for the entire system run time. Nvidia is aware of it and has assigned developers to it.


----------



## sjdacruz (Feb 20, 2020)

Question: I'd like to use a video source, or another scene with animation to create displacement effects, instead of using a static image file. Is this possible?


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 20, 2020)

sjdacruz said:


> Question: I'd like to use a video source, or another scene with animation to create displacement effects, instead of using a static image file. Is this possible?



Custom Shaders in theory would allow for this. If I ever manage to fix all the bugs.


----------



## sjdacruz (Feb 20, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Custom Shaders in theory would allow for this. If I ever manage to fix all the bugs.


No worries, I was wondering if it was a setting I missed. I think it's a great plugin all around, and bugs are minimal and have never interfered with my content creation. Thanks again!


----------



## LittleLegsPlays (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm really sorry to pester but I've been trying to get the blur for a while now.

I downloaded everything but cannot seem to get it to pop up in the filter list.

Please assist :)


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 26, 2020)

LittleLegsPlays said:


> I'm really sorry to pester but I've been trying to get the blur for a while now.
> 
> I downloaded everything but cannot seem to get it to pop up in the filter list.
> 
> Please assist :)



The official wiki for the plugin has a help entry for this exact purpose: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/wiki/Installation


----------



## Frensiow (Feb 29, 2020)

Ok so;
I have the version 24.0.3 64bit of OBS studio.
I made sure to update runtime.
I installed it both manually and with the exe (Both on fresh installs).
Read the ten pages of this feed.
Read the intallation page, i dont have any of the application you said to remove.
I have other pluggins intalled and working (NDI, Websocket and virtual cam). Both are in the same folder as StreamFX.

Nothing is working. Ive been using OBS for year i know my way around it but i cant get this pluging to work!
I even used a second pc with NDI pluging installed in the same folder as StreamFX and nothing.
Could it be an incompatibility with NDI?

Sorry for the long paragraph i just wanted to make sur the issue was clear!

Edit: Also, the ''StreamFX for OBS Studio version 0.8.0.0'' is shown in my program and features.
Edit2: Just cheked, redid a fresh install without NDI or Websocket and the problem persists.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 7, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.0 Alpha 2



> StreamFX is back, and this time it's less crash-happy with even more features! FFmpeg Encoder has finally been fully merged, although in a slightly more advanced state than the last plugin release, and many sources and filters have received a much needed stability improvement. Let's go through each change.
> 
> First is Source Mirror which has lost the ability to rescale internally, but in exchange gained severely improved Audio handling. It can now detect audio channels almost perfectly without...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Enmet (Mar 7, 2020)

Any chance we'll see a color shift effect for this? Some video-capture devices (such as the PEXHDCAP) suffer from an incorrect chroma (C) alignment which is typically addressed using this avisynth plugin or this script, but there's no way to pipe it through OBS. Could potentially be useful for shifting RGB planes as well.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 7, 2020)

Enmet said:


> Any chance we'll see a color shift effect for this? Some video-capture devices (such as the PEXHDCAP) suffer from an incorrect chroma (C) alignment which is typically addressed using this avisynth plugin or this script, but there's no way to pipe it through OBS. Could potentially be useful for shifting RGB planes as well.



Technically not losslessly possible as OBS decodes everything to raw RGB. That would be a better feature for the Video Capture Source.


----------



## Nyaako (Mar 18, 2020)

Does this plugin OBS Studio 25.0 right now? Or should I stay at 24.0.3


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 18, 2020)

Nyaako said:


> Does this plugin OBS Studio 25.0 right now? Or should I stay at 24.0.3



25.x is not officially supported yet, if you update now you will be on your own.


----------



## GeriatricGinger (Mar 19, 2020)

I tried installing it per your directions up higher in this thread..  but checking filters, it is not visible..   OBS Studio 24.0.3


----------



## GeriatricGinger (Mar 19, 2020)

Edit:  i did not see an EXE version in github.   Unless I'm just blind.  I extracted the StreamFX-master folder into the obs-studio directory.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 19, 2020)

GeriatricGinger said:


> Edit:  i did not see an EXE version in github.   Unless I'm just blind.  I extracted the StreamFX-master folder into the obs-studio directory.



You extracted the source code. You want to click on the "Releases" link, or literally just click on the "Go To Download" button in this forum.


----------



## GeriatricGinger (Mar 19, 2020)

Welp.  Thank you.   I got it and it's working!   Thanks for your help!


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 21, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.0 Alpha 3



> OBS Studio Version 25 is out and with it comes the need for an updated StreamFX plugin that is compatible with it. Not only that but some outstanding and new bugs have been fixed, which should help with stability compared to 0.8.0a2. Let's go into detail on some of the fixes.
> 
> First is 3D Transform which had a discoloration bug that caused transparent source to look vastly different from their actual look. This was likely introduced somewhere after 0.7.1 and has now been fixed, which should...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ZeakQ (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey! I installed StreamFX using the .exe but it won't load according to the log file.
I tried uninstalling and reinstalling OBS but that didn't work either

Pastebin Log File


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 23, 2020)

ZeakQ said:


> Hey! I installed StreamFX using the .exe but it won't load according to the log file.
> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling OBS but that didn't work either
> 
> Pastebin Log File



You might be missing one of the required dependencies as shown on the Installer guide.


----------



## Ronald Cz (Mar 23, 2020)

regidark said:


> Xaymar i did what you said but i don´t find the menus, once i add a source i don´t see the options of your plugin... do you have any idea on what can be the problem?
> thanks again


I also can not find the filters. I have the StreamFX-0.8.0.0a3-67016ccd.exe installed correctly but I don't see where the StreamFX-0.8.0.0a3-67016ccd.7z
file goes. I tried a few places in the obs plug in folder but nothing seems to work.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
update: I found I was missing the Redistributables Which you can find here


*Windows:*

Windows 10 64-bit or Windows 7 64-bit (with all updates).
Open Broadcaster Software Studio Version 24.0.3 or newer.
Microsoft Visual C++ 2019 Redistributables for x86_64/x64/64-bit.


----------



## Grumtastic (Mar 23, 2020)

Good morning,
My OBS keeps crashing with the following error using Alpha 3:
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2020-03-23, 09:49:10
Fault address: 7FFA1262EE63 (c:\program files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-stream-effects.dll)
libobs version: 25.0.1 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 18363 (revision: 720; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-9700K CPU @ 3.60GHz

I had not tried the other Alpha's, so I'm rolling back to the latest stable.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 24, 2020)

Grumtastic said:


> Good morning,
> My OBS keeps crashing with the following error using Alpha 3:
> Unhandled exception: c0000005
> Date/Time: 2020-03-23, 09:49:10
> ...



Please attach a log and crash log, that excerpt does not help me in any way to fix the issue.


----------



## Vashzaron (Mar 25, 2020)

Sorry I updated and now my 3D Transform filters are "reversed"?


----------



## Grumtastic (Mar 25, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Please attach a log and crash log, that excerpt does not help me in any way to fix the issue.


Apologies. Attached is the crash log and log.

Interestingly I tried to replicate the error as I thought the log was for the wrong time and I was unable. OBS loaded fine.
Then I remembered that when I installed A3 I also updated the nVidia driver (442.74) and I was having some issues with a game I was playing. I went to roll back that driver, but there was a newer one (445.75) so I tried installing that instead and the game worked fine.
My assumption is that the issue may have been the driver.

Also as @Vashzaron stated my 3D Transform has reversed. I had an image that was +3.00 Yaw and just amended it to -3.00 to get the effect I wanted.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumtastic said:


> Apologies. Attached is the crash log and log.



The log file you have there shows you using 0.7.1, which isn't the currently up-to-date version. Most of the bugs in 0.7.1 have been fixed by 0.8.0 versions, and even 0.7.2 fixed a lot of them. As for the 3D transform, see below.



Vashzaron said:


> Sorry I updated and now my 3D Transform filters are "reversed"?



Regression from 0.7.1 to 0.8.0, logged a bug here for tracking purposes.


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm on  Manjaro linux, how to I build it from source? There are no instructions on the wiki page.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 28, 2020)

CharlieCountryman said:


> I'm on  Manjaro linux, how to I build it from source? There are no instructions on the wiki page.



Are you sure? Are you absolutely sure that there are no instructions on the wiki page? None?


----------



## jdudetv (Mar 28, 2020)

Just wondering if theres any plans to add mp4 / gif / webm support for the displacement map to allow animated displacements.


----------



## sjdacruz (Mar 29, 2020)

jdudetv said:


> Just wondering if theres any plans to add mp4 / gif / webm support for the displacement map to allow animated displacements.


The last I heard from the dev is that's it's possible... but it's way down the line, and they have a lot to sort out beforehand, including fixes and bugs.


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Mar 29, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Are you sure? Are you absolutely sure that there are no instructions on the wiki page? None?



*Building **together** with OBS Studio*

I already have obs installed so there is no need to build it.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 29, 2020)

CharlieCountryman said:


> *Building **together** with OBS Studio*
> 
> I already have obs installed so there is no need to build it.



The only way to build on Linux is to build it together with OBS Studio. After all it is a plugin for OBS Studio.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 29, 2020)

sjdacruz said:


> The last I heard from the dev is that's it's possible... but it's way down the line, and they have a lot to sort out beforehand, including fixes and bugs.



Custom Shaders allow for this in the future.


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Mar 30, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> The only way to build on Linux is to build it together with OBS Studio. After all it is a plugin for OBS Studio.


And where in CmakeLists.txt do I put this 
	
	
    



```
add_subdirectory(StreamFX)
```

And below is the error I'm getting.


> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:20 (add_subdirectory):
> add_subdirectory given source "StreamFX" which is not an existing
> directory.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonat (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey Xaymar,
Really appreciate your amazing plugin. I found out that you commented out the filter-shader feature both in cmake file and in source code. I need that feature to write my own HLSL filters. Is that compatible with the latest 25.0.1(64 bit) OBS? Do you have any plan to bring it back in the future?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 30, 2020)

CharlieCountryman said:


> And where in CmakeLists.txt do I put this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please follow the *exact* steps outlined in the linked article, including the *exact* steps to build OBS Studio. If you follow them *exactly as they are written* you will end up with a OBS Studio build including the plugin.



jonat said:


> Hey Xaymar,
> Really appreciate your amazing plugin. I found out that you commented out the filter-shader feature both in cmake file and in source code. I need that feature to write my own HLSL filters. Is that compatible with the latest 25.0.1(64 bit) OBS? Do you have any plan to bring it back in the future?



Yes, as already shown in the current master branch and on my Twitch stream.


----------



## Vashzaron (Apr 1, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Regression from 0.7.1 to 0.8.0, logged a bug here for tracking purposes.



Thanks. Question though should I just fix these filters of mine in the meanwhile to be inverted or will some update in the future put it back in the old state (so I will have to invert them again?)


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 1, 2020)

Vashzaron said:


> Thanks. Question though should I just fix these filters of mine in the meanwhile to be inverted or will some update in the future put it back in the old state (so I will have to invert them again?)



The next release will have the fix applied that correctly converts an untagged settings object to the new format. So if you currently manually inverted them, they will flip again and be wrong, which requires you to change them back to the correct value.


----------



## Absinthe (Apr 2, 2020)

Just installed StreamFX with newly updated OBS (25.1 I think it is), and Source Mirror does not seem to be included. 3D Transform which is the other Filter I needed is working, so seems like Source Mirror just got left on the side of the road. Any fix for this?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 2, 2020)

Absinthe said:


> Just installed StreamFX with newly updated OBS (25.1 I think it is), and Source Mirror does not seem to be included. 3D Transform which is the other Filter I needed is working, so seems like Source Mirror just got left on the side of the road. Any fix for this?



You might have an old install of 'obs-stream-effects.dll' in your OBS Studio. Ensure that you've removed all older versions of the plugin from OBS Studio before installing a new version (the installer can only do this automatically if the old version was installed by an installer).


----------



## Absinthe (Apr 2, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> You might have an old install of 'obs-stream-effects.dll' in your OBS Studio. Ensure that you've removed all older versions of the plugin from OBS Studio before installing a new version (the installer can only do this automatically if the old version was installed by an installer).





Xaymar said:


> You might have an old install of 'obs-stream-effects.dll' in your OBS Studio. Ensure that you've removed all older versions of the plugin from OBS Studio before installing a new version (the installer can only do this automatically if the old version was installed by an installer).


It's this current build as it's the only one I've installed. Just found it today.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 2, 2020)

Absinthe said:


> It's this current build as it's the only one I've installed. Just found it today.


That's odd then, there's usually no other way to have only part of the plugin show up. Do you have a log file from an attempt where things went wrong?


----------



## Absinthe (Apr 3, 2020)

I think this is it.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 3, 2020)

Absinthe said:


> I think this is it.



StreamFX is not installed in that log.


----------



## Absinthe (Apr 3, 2020)

Der sorry, think this is the one.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 3, 2020)

Absinthe said:


> Der sorry, think this is the one.



Not sure what's causing the lack of sources, there's no reported errors for a failed registration of anything. Are you sure you didn't just overlook it at the time?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 3, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.0 Alpha 4



> With Alpha 3 being barely two weeks old now, and there being so many new things to finally release to the public, it is time for Alpha 4. Alpha 4 brings the much requested Custom Shaders back - but this time as Filters, Sources and Transitions - adds support for Ubuntu 18.04 and 19.10, and fixes various issues. Let's delve a bit more into the release itself.
> 
> Starting with Custom Shaders which allow you to load a HLSL file and use it directly in OBS Studio without having to delve into just...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Absinthe (Apr 3, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Not sure what's causing the lack of sources, there's no reported errors for a failed registration of anything. Are you sure you didn't just overlook it at the time?


I just installed it on a clean install of OBS, started setting up my overlay. One of the filters I needed from Stream FX was present, the other - Source Mirror - wasn't. Were additional scripts or something else required - what about hardware, is it possible my vid card is too ancient (it streams well enough - figured it was ok)? I'll get OBS 25.1 (clean install) on on my other PC and try Alpha 4 with it just to see if that works.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 3, 2020)

Absinthe said:


> I just installed it on a clean install of OBS, started setting up my overlay. One of the filters I needed from Stream FX was present, the other - Source Mirror - wasn't. Were additional scripts or something else required - what about hardware, is it possible my vid card is too ancient (it streams well enough - figured it was ok)? I'll get OBS 25.1 (clean install) on on my other PC and try Alpha 4 with it just to see if that works.



Source Mirror is a source, not a filter.


----------



## Absinthe (Apr 3, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Source Mirror is a source, not a filter.


Oh Jeez, sorry to have wasted your time. I'm a bit of a tech noob.


----------



## deetari (Apr 5, 2020)

After installing this, the only new encoder I see is "H.264/AVC NVidia NVENC". I assume I'm missing some dependencies for exposing other encoders (H.265 NVENC, additional FFmpeg encoders, etc.), but I'm unsure what.

Any chance I could get some guidance on that? :)


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 5, 2020)

deetari said:


> After installing this, the only new encoder I see is "H.264/AVC NVidia NVENC". I assume I'm missing some dependencies for exposing other encoders (H.265 NVENC, additional FFmpeg encoders, etc.), but I'm unsure what.
> 
> Any chance I could get some guidance on that? :)



Only H.264 is supported for streaming, this is a limitation of the current OBS implementation.For the other codecs, look at the Recording tab.


----------



## deetari (Apr 5, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Only H.264 is supported for streaming, this is a limitation of the current OBS implementation.For the other codecs, look at the Recording tab.


Makes sense, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BuildMineSurvive (Apr 6, 2020)

Current version of StreamFX seems to duplicate some scenes with the same name from one scene collection to another when you switch. Only seems to happen with identically named scenes. Also I'm having some of my scenes duplicated just opening up OBS. Uninstalling the plugin has fixed this issue. I use really large scene collections with scenes that have long names with symbols in them. Like "* iMei 2.0 Camera 3". But it seems to happen to random scenes regardless of their name. I also use scene collections that are very similar to each other. A lot of them have identical scenes with identical sources since they all came from one scene collection but just modified slightly.

All this messing up my scene collections have set me back to my most recent backup like 4 weeks ago.

I'm attaching some logs from before I tried downgrading OBS and uninstalling the plugin. I'm unsure as to which log when things happened, but maybe you'll find something in there that's useful.*


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 6, 2020)

BuildMineSurvive said:


> Current version of StreamFX seems to duplicate some scenes with the same name from one scene collection to another when you switch. Only seems to happen with identically named scenes. Also I'm having some of my scenes duplicated just opening up OBS. Uninstalling the plugin has fixed this issue. I use really large scene collections with scenes that have long names with symbols in them. Like "* iMei 2.0 Camera 3". But it seems to happen to random scenes regardless of their name. I also use scene collections that are very similar to each other. A lot of them have identical scenes with identical sources since they all came from one scene collection but just modified slightly.
> 
> All this messing up my scene collections have set me back to my most recent backup like 4 weeks ago.
> 
> I'm attaching some logs from before I tried downgrading OBS and uninstalling the plugin. I'm unsure as to which log when things happened, but maybe you'll find something in there that's useful.*



I've tried reproducing any duplication bugs that people have sent me live on stream. A lot of them are caused by an earlier version of the plugin corrupting scene collections, which effectively makes OBS Studio go haywire. In the current latest version I can't repro any of the duplication issues.

If you have exact steps to repro the issue, I'll be happy to try them out until something happens.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 8, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.0 Beta 1



> We're inching closer and closer to the full release of 0.8.0, and let's celebrate that with the first production ready beta release! This release fixes some major issues that were introduced in a refactor, further improves Linux support, and updated the translation files from Crowdin again. And that's not all, though the next part is not my own doing:
> 
> The Nvidia Face Tracking filter is finally available thanks to Nvidia releasing the...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cs9k (Apr 17, 2020)

Howdy Xaymar!  I'd like to give some feedback on the encoder-side of StreamFX 0.8.0 Beta 1!

Today I upgraded to OBS Studio 25.0.4 and installed StreamFX B1, to take advantage of OBS Studio 25's ability to game-capture Vulkan .  I came from OBS Studio 24.0.3 with Xaymar's ffmpeg 0.4.0.0.

Settings can be found here: https://imgur.com/a/oxGuPhZ

My setup is as follows: i7 3770k, 32gb ram, Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 SUPER XC Hybrid, Nvidia DCH driver 441.87, Windows 10 1909 18363.778.

All comments below are about OBS 25 streaming to twitch or recording locally using the Xaymar H.264 NVENC encoder
- The lookahead gui setting does nothing; to enable lookahead I had to input -rc-lookahead=32
- Even with lookahead showing enabled, "Adaptive I-Frames" still shows "Disabled <Default>".  In the encoder, if lookahead is set to greater than 0, Adaptive I-Frames should show as enabled.  Lookahead does appear to function properly when set with the command line.
- Setting Adaptive B-Frames to 'disabled 'in the gui does nothing, I had ot add -b_adapt=false to disable it
- Interestingly, B-frame setting and B-ref mode work fine for streaming H.264, but H.264 -and- H.265 both don't record properly using any B-ref.  In OBS Studio 24.0.3 with 0.4.0.0, recording with B-ref on both b/2 and every-b worked just fine.
- The listing for "Level" doesn't display what level the encoder chose, instead it shows "Level: <Unknown> <Default>" unless you manually specify a level (the encoder -does- choose the proper level in the end product).
- Rate Control shows "Rate Control: <Default>" when using CBR in the gui and command line, though it appears the setting is correct in recorded/streamed videos.
- "DPB Size: <Error: Operation not permitted>" shows regardless of gui setting.  This is a new setting for me; I had to look it up.

All comments below are about OBS 25 recording locally using Xaymar H.265 NVENC encoder
- The lookahead gui setting does nothing; to enable lookahead I had to input -rc-lookahead=32
- Even with lookahead showing enabled, "Adaptive I-Frames" still shows "Disabled <Default>".  In the encoder, if lookahead is set to greater than 0, Adaptive I-Frames should show as enabled
- Setting either B-ref setting stalls the encoder after 2 seconds with the following error:
-- "os_process_pipe_write for packet data failed"

It seems like a lot, but I feel like most of my issues are just disconnects between the gui and encoder.

If there's anything special you want me to try, I am available basically any time, just PM me and we can chat.

I want to thank you so much for what you've done with the ffmpeg encoders, and now ffmpeg built in to StreamFX.  I'm no programmer, so major props to you for what you do!  I've been using your encoders for about a year now and love the custom settings!  The hours of research I've nerded out on to understand how all of those settings interact has been an exciting trip exploring how encoders work and all. 

Keep being awesome!

-cs9k


----------



## cs9k (Apr 17, 2020)

Oop, too late to edit

I forgot to mention that I did see yall talking about recording with b-ref set to anything wouldn't work, it being a bug in ffmpeg itself?  264/265 on 24.0.3 using your encoders did work fine with b-ref settings, so take that data point for what it's worth


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 17, 2020)

cs9k said:


> 1. The lookahead gui setting does nothing; to enable lookahead I had to input -rc-lookahead=32
> 2. Even with lookahead showing enabled, "Adaptive I-Frames" still shows "Disabled <Default>". In the encoder, if lookahead is set to greater than 0, Adaptive I-Frames should show as enabled. Lookahead does appear to function properly when set with the command line.
> 3. Setting Adaptive B-Frames to 'disabled 'in the gui does nothing, I had ot add -b_adapt=false to disable it
> 4. Interestingly, B-frame setting and B-ref mode work fine for streaming H.264, but H.264 -and- H.265 both don't record properly using any B-ref.  In OBS Studio 24.0.3 with 0.4.0.0, recording with B-ref on both b/2 and every-b worked just fine.
> ...



1-3. Fixed, thanks for reporting that. Also made sure to set them to disa
4. Only "every" should cause problems, "b/2" should work fine. Known bug in FFmpeg - "every" shouldn't even start encoding.
5. Not a bug, since there is no way to know what level the encoder chose. It does not update the settings object.
6. Not a bug. CBR is the default setting.
7. Not a bug, but not sure of the cause. It's possible than OBS Studio ships with a seriously outdated FFmpeg, as I can see the option in the FFmpeg source code.
8. Not able to repro this on a RTX 2080 Ti. os_process_pipe_write is usually a problem with OBS's muxer, not with encoders.


----------



## cs9k (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for taking care of 1-3!  

I admit, I may not have been paying close enough attention to my OBS logs when things were 'working', which I think may have led to some confusion about my post.

You are correct that with OBS 25 and B1, recording with H.265 and any B-ref setting does not work.  "Middle" stalls the encoder after 2 seconds, and the encoder refuses to start when set to "Each".  With OBS 24 and 0.4.0.0, I had the gui set to middle (b/2) with H.265, and it "recorded just fine", though I don't have any logs left to see if the encoder just turned B-ref off before recording.


----------



## v.rtx:void (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey *Xaymar!*
First of all: BIG THX for all the effort you put into this project, I really appreciate it :)
I have an issue with the latest beta (0.8.0.0b1) on Windows 10 Pro with the latest Visual-Studio-Version and the Nvidia AR SDK installed.
It's all running on a Lenovo P53 with a Quadro RTX 3000, i7 9th Gen and 32MB RAM.

Somehow the Nvidia Face Tracking filter doesn't show up..I have the latest Version of OBS Studio running, and all the other filters of the StreamFX-package are available, but only this particular one, which interests me the most, is not showing up...
Did I do something wrong, like installing the necessary ressources in the wrong order?
Would really love to use the Nvidia Facetracking in OBS for Keying without Chroma-Key-Greenscreen :)


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 18, 2020)

v.rtx:void said:


> Would really love to use the Nvidia Facetracking in OBS for Keying without Chroma-Key-Greenscreen :)


StreamFX has no background removal.


----------



## v.rtx:void (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry for misunderstanding: I'd like to build a background-removal filter based on the face-detection in OBS myself, that's why I was so curious about the implementation of the Nvidia AR SDK in StreamFX


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 22, 2020)

v.rtx:void said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding: I'd like to build a background-removal filter based on the face-detection in OBS myself, that's why I was so curious about the implementation of the Nvidia AR SDK in StreamFX



It's quite simple, use CUDA to keep the frame on the GPU (zero-copy is important), send that to the AI SDK using Temporal tracking, and you get a box that most likely contains a face. The center of the box seems to be around the nose to eyes, but there's additional functionality in the SDK that allows tracking of landmarks of a face, and even reconstruction of a 3D mesh of the face.


----------



## v.rtx:void (Apr 23, 2020)

aweseome, thank you for that :)


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 24, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.0 Beta 2 (Hotfix 2)



> Two weeks have passed since Beta 1, and the list of remaining bugs shrunk to almost nothing, which means that it's time for another Beta release! This beta is full of fixes and improvements, and even has some fancy new Shaders for you to use without needing any Shader coding skills! Let's dig into the changes.
> 
> Immediately at the start of the changelog, there's the fancy new logo which is inspired...​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cs9k (Apr 24, 2020)

Alright, some feedback for beta 2!

1. GUI lookahead settings now pass correctly to the encoder.
2. When lookahead is set to > 0, the logs indicate that adaptive I-frames are enabled, as they should be.
2a. The script that runs before the encoder initializes, doesn't show that adaptive I-frames are enabled, but I'm not sure that it can read the encoder after the encoder initializes.
3. The GUI settings for Adaptive B-Frames and Adaptive I-Frames do not work for both 265 and 264.  I still have to pass -b_adapt=0 to 265, and -b_adapt=0 -no-scenecut=1 to 264, regardless of gui input.


Example (Adaptive I-Frames and B-Frames set to disabled in GUI)

14:47:14.168: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc]     Custom Settings: -no-scenecut=1 (Adapt I-frame off)






14:47:14.168: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc]       Adaptive I-Frames: Enabled
14:47:14.168: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc]       Adaptive B-Frames: Enabled <Default>
...
14:47:14.168: [ffmpeg] [h264_nvenc @ 000001eba5605fc0] Loaded Nvenc version 10.0
14:47:14.168: [ffmpeg] [h264_nvenc @ 000001eba5605fc0] Nvenc initialized successfully
14:47:14.169: [ffmpeg] [h264_nvenc @ 000001eba5605fc0] Defined rc_lookahead requires more surfaces, increasing used surfaces 40 -> 41
14:47:14.169: [ffmpeg] [h264_nvenc @ 000001eba5605fc0] AQ enabled.
14:47:14.169: [ffmpeg] [h264_nvenc @ 000001eba5605fc0] Lookahead enabled: depth 32, *scenecut disabled*, *B-adapt enabled*.

TL;DR: The encoder isn't listening to your script/gui inputs, only the custom arguments, for 264 and 265, for I and B adapt.

Best I can tell, everything else works right, though don't take that as a "I tested everything", for I did not.

Thank you again for all your hard work!


----------



## retroworldseries (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm having issues installing the latest version. I have downloaded the exe and zip files and tried both methods. I am using OBS version 24.0.3 (windows 10 64-bit). However, nothing is showing up in the tools or filters related to StreamFX. Are there any other methods I can try? I've looked under multiple types of sources and nothing shows up.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 26, 2020)

retroworldseries said:


> I'm having issues installing the latest version. I have downloaded the exe and zip files and tried both methods. I am using OBS version 24.0.3 (windows 10 64-bit). However, nothing is showing up in the tools or filters related to StreamFX. Are there any other methods I can try? I've looked under multiple types of sources and nothing shows up.



OBS 24.x and below require older plugin version. If you want to use the latest version of the plugin you will also have to be on the latest version of OBS Studio.


----------



## bins (Apr 26, 2020)

Hiya all,

like retroworldseries I have installed the latest version on a new install of OBS (1 week) and can't see the plugin.  I have installed another plugin, which is visible and working, but this does not appear.  

The .dll is in the right folder!

Any help for this noob appreciated.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 26, 2020)

bins said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> like retroworldseries I have installed the latest version on a new install of OBS (1 week) and can't see the plugin.  I have installed another plugin, which is visible and working, but this does not appear.
> 
> ...



Please follow the installation guide: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/wiki/Installation


----------



## retroworldseries (Apr 26, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> OBS 24.x and below require older plugin version. If you want to use the latest version of the plugin you will also have to be on the latest version of OBS Studio.


Thanks that worked. For some reason, the check for updates on that version didnt work so I manually installed the new version of OBS


----------



## sam_suite (Apr 26, 2020)

I think I'm having the same problem -- I reinstalled the latest version of OBS and I've tried running the exe (with admin privileges) and manually copying the plugin into the installation folder from the archive. I don't have antivirus running. I'm out of ideas... any tips?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 27, 2020)

sam_suite said:


> I think I'm having the same problem -- I reinstalled the latest version of OBS and I've tried running the exe (with admin privileges) and manually copying the plugin into the installation folder from the archive. I don't have antivirus running. I'm out of ideas... any tips?


See the link two posts above this for the installation guide.


----------



## sam_suite (Apr 27, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> See the link two posts above this for the installation guide.


Yep, that's what I followed! Did I do something incorrectly? Like I said, I've tried both the exe and the archive.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 27, 2020)

sam_suite said:


> Yep, that's what I followed! Did I do something incorrectly? Like I said, I've tried both the exe and the archive.



You're probably missing the Visual C++ Redistributables. You know, the part that it says is required.


----------



## sam_suite (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks, that worked. I thought I had that already but it must have been outdated.


----------



## cs9k (May 1, 2020)

Hey Xaymar!  I just wanted to pop in and let you know what I've dug up in regards to the "b_ref_mode=middle stalling an encode" issue.  

It's nothing you need to worry about right now, thankfully.  I believe it's an issue with the encoder itself.  ffmpeg in this thread have coded in a workaround, which OBS Studio doesn't particularly like.  OBS Studio devs are disinclined to change their own code until Nvidia and/or ffmpeg themselves get the issue sorted.  

When will that be?  Who is to know.  But knowing what the problem is helps with peace of mind, at least!


----------



## Xaymar (May 2, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.0 Beta 3



> Another week, another beta release! This weeks update brings much needed optimizations to StreamFX, and some additional fixes as always. Let's delve into the details:
> 
> *Performance Improvements*
> All filters and sources have received massive performance optimizations, which should help you reach your higher resolution or framerate goal - or maybe even both! Dual-Filtering Blur also now works as expected and outperforms Gaussian and Box blur in almost all cases. In testing...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## coolice (May 6, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:
> 
> StreamFX 0.8.0 Beta 3
> 
> ...



Hi,
May i ask your kind help, which shader could possible eliminate the fluorescent light flicker ?
(Normally you can eliminate this as: copy the video, set the copied video opacity to 50%, make sure it is delayed with 1 frame, and layer them onto each other.)

Big thanks for your help in advance,

Moore


----------



## Xaymar (May 6, 2020)

coolice said:


> Hi,
> May i ask your kind help, which shader could possible eliminate the fluorescent light flicker ?
> (Normally you can eliminate this as: copy the video, set the copied video opacity to 50%, make sure it is delayed with 1 frame, and layer them onto each other.)
> 
> ...



The one that you write could. Probably.


----------



## coolice (May 6, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> The one that you write could. Probably.


thanks...


----------



## natch (May 7, 2020)

Norton Antivirus gives me the following alert when attempting to install using the .exe

It says it contains a heuristic virus--what does this mean?


----------



## Xaymar (May 7, 2020)

natch said:


> Norton Antivirus gives me the following alert when attempting to install using the .exe
> 
> It says it contains a heuristic virus--what does this mean?



Since I don't use Norton AntiVirus, I have no idea. The github releases are directly pulled from CI and do not touch any intermediate systems at all - my best guess is that it doesn't like InnoSetup.


----------



## johntolen (May 7, 2020)

I have tried to install StreamFX.  It looks like it installed because the dll and pdb files are in the directory C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\32bit but the filter does not appear in the list when I try to add a filter to a video source.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Xaymar (May 9, 2020)

johntolen said:


> I have tried to install StreamFX.  It looks like it installed because the dll and pdb files are in the directory C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\32bit but the filter does not appear in the list when I try to add a filter to a video source.  Any suggestions?



You might need the VC Redist files that are linked in the installation guide. Also note that 32-bit has not been supported for over a year now.


----------



## retroworldseries (May 14, 2020)

Just installed StreamFX on my other PC using 25.0.8 64-bit but it wont load. I manually placed them in the right directory. Logs show this

18:35:24.271: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/StreamFX.dll': The specified module could not be found.
18:35:24.271:  (126)
18:35:24.271: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/StreamFX.dll' not loaded


----------



## Xaymar (May 14, 2020)

retroworldseries said:


> Just installed StreamFX on my other PC using 25.0.8 64-bit but it wont load. I manually placed them in the right directory. Logs show this
> 
> 18:35:24.271: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/StreamFX.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 18:35:24.271:  (126)
> 18:35:24.271: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/StreamFX.dll' not loaded



Please follow the Installation guide, including making sure you have all the requirements.


----------



## DSG87 (May 18, 2020)

AustinTripp58 said:


> I am having trouble using the plugin. I have installed everything in the right folders and it keeps on crashing when i try to add the filter. is there a way to fix this?


what was it that you did to fix the issue? i cant seem to figure it out. thanks


----------



## tutatux (May 18, 2020)

I installed Streamfx on OBS 25.0.8 64bit on windiws 10
I tried to install the
streamfx-windows2019-0.8.0.0b2hf2-c5cd855c
streamfx-windows2019-0.8.0.0b3-c0ee969e

I did in the two possibilities in each of them .zip and .exe
it simply didn't work
this is what is always in the log
" LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/StreamFX.dll': The specified module could not be found.
15:41:43.772:  (126)
15:41:43.772: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/StreamFX.dll' not loaded  "

can you help me?
thanks


----------



## Surn (May 18, 2020)

I just had a similar issue in my plugin for OBS. I had to recompile as "Release with Debug Info" against the current obs codebase.


----------



## tutatux (May 19, 2020)

tutatux said:


> I installed Streamfx on OBS 25.0.8 64bit on windiws 10
> I tried to install the
> streamfx-windows2019-0.8.0.0b2hf2-c5cd855c
> streamfx-windows2019-0.8.0.0b3-c0ee969e
> ...



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>    PROBLEM SOLVED <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

solved with the installation of >>> C ++ 2005 <<< and everything works fine


----------



## tutatux (May 19, 2020)

retroworldseries said:


> Just installed StreamFX on my other PC using 25.0.8 64-bit but it wont load. I manually placed them in the right directory. Logs show this
> 
> 18:35:24.271: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/StreamFX.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 18:35:24.271:  (126)
> 18:35:24.271: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/StreamFX.dll' not loaded


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PROBLEM SOLVED <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

solved with the installation of >>> C ++ 2005 <<< and everything works fine


----------



## gabriel martinez (May 19, 2020)

hola alguien puede ayudarme ?? ya he probado todos los pasos de instalación ... todas las formas .. pero a mi no me salen los filtros en el obs ...


----------



## Xaymar (May 20, 2020)

tutatux said:


> it simply didn't work





tutatux said:


> solved with the installation of >>> C ++ 2005 <<< and everything works fine


Please follow the Installation Guide, which actually show the requirements.



gabriel martinez said:


> hola alguien puede ayudarme ?? ya he probado todos los pasos de instalación ... todas las formas .. pero a mi no me salen los filtros en el obs ...


English please. Your issue can likely be fixed by just following the installation guide (see link a few lines up)



Surn said:


> I just had a similar issue in my plugin for OBS. I had to recompile as "Release with Debug Info" against the current obs codebase.


The plugin is built against 25.0.4 currently, which is the minimum required OBS Studio version, and requires the most recent MSVC 2019 redistributable.


----------



## Surn (May 21, 2020)

btw, I so love your hex shader!


----------



## Xaymar (May 21, 2020)

Surn said:


> btw, I so love your hex shader!


It's unfortunately not 100% correct. The "center" of the hexagon is slightly offset to the bottom of it, and I have no idea why. Mostly noticable at higher wall settings.


----------



## Xaymar (May 31, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.0



> It's finally time for the long awaited full and final release of StreamFX 0.8.0! As the new baseline version for future updates and improvements, 0.8.0 brings with it a lot of fixes, performance improvements, and even some new additions!
> 
> *Notable Changes (since 0.7)*
> *Support for 32-bit has been stopped!*
> With 0.8.0a1 I stopped officially supporting the use of the 32-bit plugin and OBS Studio, and with this release it is now set in stone. If you are...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Luminair (Jun 1, 2020)

Congratulations for the new release! I've tested the face tracking powered by the new Nvidia API and it's very smooth, even with the camera at an angle from the face. Very professional work Xaymar, thank you for your contributions to the world of streaming and recording! OBS is essential and so is StreamFX!


----------



## f2bacon (Jun 4, 2020)

updated to the newest version and when i stream call of duty my entire computer crashes. it took me hours of figuring it out, but when i narrowed it down to removing the streamfx plugin files, everything runs perfectly fine


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 4, 2020)

f2bacon said:


> updated to the newest version and when i stream call of duty my entire computer crashes. it took me hours of figuring it out, but when i narrowed it down to removing the streamfx plugin files, everything runs perfectly fine



This is the first report of this, and is incredibly unlikely. Update your GPU drivers to the latest Game-Ready ones if it persists.


----------



## lkco (Jun 4, 2020)

For those like me who installed and did not how to run !

You must add Source Mirror to the sorce list of screen  -> then go to the Preferences of this SourMirror and add filters.

No need to thank ;D 

Greets


----------



## f2bacon (Jun 6, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> This is the first report of this, and is incredibly unlikely. Update your GPU drivers to the latest Game-Ready ones if it persists.


i removed the .dll and .pbd files and it everything went back to normal. always running the latest game ready drivers. ive been too scared to put the files back in. i was blown away with the face tracking filter but honestly it brought the game down to 11fps and made my stream unwatchable. would obs logs be at all helpful?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 8, 2020)

f2bacon said:


> i removed the .dll and .pbd files and it everything went back to normal. always running the latest game ready drivers. ive been too scared to put the files back in. i was blown away with the face tracking filter but honestly it brought the game down to 11fps and made my stream unwatchable. would obs logs be at all helpful?



Probably not. It's not impossible that you've hit a rare driver bug that NVIDIA missed in their testing. It's best to contact NVIDIA over this.


----------



## Nyaako (Jun 14, 2020)

Just wondering, but what's the difference between using "Hardware" or "Software" encoders for NVENC?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 14, 2020)

Nyaako said:


> Just wondering, but what's the difference between using "Hardware" or "Software" encoders for NVENC?



While those terms haven't been used or shown at all for quite a while now, they used to mean the following:

*Hardware:* Does no cross-device copies or transfers, resulting in zero-copy encoding that can effectively use the raw performance of the encoder.
*Software:* Will make cross-device copies and transfers, _even if zero-copy encoding is possible_.
Since it can be automatically determined when to pick either mode, this decision has been fully automated in later versions of the plugin.


----------



## Zalanar (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello everyone ! 
I tried to install StreamFX, and everything seemed to work ok but when I launch OBS nothing happens, I don't have the filters, and I can't find it anywhere. I tried to use the installation wizard, then the zip file, that I moved to my obs file, it didn't work so I tried to extract it in the OBS file.
I tried to reboot OBS too, also uninstalled it and all the local files to reinstall it and StreamFX right after but I can't manage to make it work. Does anyone have any idea ? (and, as you can all guess when you read my english, if there is any french people over here who could help it would be even better !)


----------



## FB_Productions (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello!
Apologies if this isn't the place to ask, but I've imported your StreamFX plugin and I like it a lot,
but I have been having trouble getting a specific shader (that I found online) to work.
I have probably translated the code badly when trying to get it to work with StreamFX.
Here is the link to the Shader: https://www.shadertoy.com/view/MsK3WW 
When trying to translate the shader I was using the example shader toy shaders
that you included with the plugin as a reference, but I had no success.

Can someone please help me out?
And please can you share the process so I can do it myself in the future if necessary?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## f2bacon (Jun 17, 2020)

i can absolutely confirm streamfx is giving me issues while streaming call of duty. i added it back just to test. it works fine while streaming any other game but when i launch into a round of call of duty after under a minute it'l come down to around 20fps. i have an rtx 2070 and ryzen 5 2600x. the game runs fine until the streamfx.dll and streamfx.pdb are installed. even with nothing using any of it, the game and obs start freezing up for me. as soon as i pull those files out i have to exit and restart obs and all is well. is there anything i can do to help debug this?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 18, 2020)

f2bacon said:


> i can absolutely confirm streamfx is giving me issues while streaming call of duty. i added it back just to test. it works fine while streaming any other game but when i launch into a round of call of duty after under a minute it'l come down to around 20fps. i have an rtx 2070 and ryzen 5 2600x. the game runs fine until the streamfx.dll and streamfx.pdb are installed. even with nothing using any of it, the game and obs start freezing up for me. as soon as i pull those files out i have to exit and restart obs and all is well. is there anything i can do to help debug this?



If you have the AR SDK installed, contact Nvidia. Aside from that, there should be no way for StreamFX to interfere with anything if it's really not being used - after all, not being used means that nothing is happening.


----------



## radtrace (Jun 18, 2020)

ok, being a NON-programer, how do we convert hlsl shaders to ones obs and this awesome plugin can use? I have looked for tutorials on the changes to be made etc. supplied shaders work beautifully. i have found a lot of shaders out there, but none work with this as is. I know i have seen shadertoy filter and effect changed over, but dont know how to do the same for effects I want. does this make sense?


----------



## FB_Productions (Jun 18, 2020)

radtrace said:


> ok, being a NON-programer, how do we convert hlsl shaders to ones obs and this awesome plugin can use? I have looked for tutorials on the changes to be made etc. supplied shaders work beautifully. i have found a lot of shaders out there, but none work with this as is. I know i have seen shadertoy filter and effect changed over, but dont know how to do the same for effects I want. does this make sense?


Basically same question that I had above. Is there a good known method for converting shader toy shaders for use with this plugin?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 19, 2020)

This is outside of the domain of what StreamFX is about, so there is no guide from my end on how to do this. In order to learn how to do that, you will have to learn minimal programming skills (the basics of C, GLSL and HLSL), and do a lot of trial and error. Or pay someone to do it for you, whichever is to your liking.


----------



## lkco (Jun 19, 2020)

Zalanar said:


> Hello everyone !
> I tried to install StreamFX, and everything seemed to work ok but when I launch OBS nothing happens, I don't have the filters, and I can't find it anywhere. I tried to use the installation wizard, then the zip file, that I moved to my obs file, it didn't work so I tried to extract it in the OBS file.
> I tried to reboot OBS too, also uninstalled it and all the local files to reinstall it and StreamFX right after but I can't manage to make it work. Does anyone have any idea ? (and, as you can all guess when you read my english, if there is any french people over here who could help it would be even better !)



I have the same problem in windows 10.  Stream FX is not working here ? in windows 7 all plugs are active !


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 19, 2020)

lkco said:


> I have the same problem in windows 10.  Stream FX is not working here ? in windows 7 all plugs are active !


https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/wiki/Installation <- read that, including the requirements section


----------



## FB_Productions (Jun 19, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> This is outside of the domain of what StreamFX is about, so there is no guide from my end on how to do this. In order to learn how to do that, you will have to learn minimal programming skills (the basics of C, GLSL and HLSL), and do a lot of trial and error. Or pay someone to do it for you, whichever is to your liking.


In that case I have 2 questions:
- You mentioned in the wiki that only HLSL shaders are supported, so all GLSL shaders would need to be converted to HLSL?
- Does that also mean if I manage to come across any HLSL shaders online that they would be able to work with this plugin right out of the box OR would I need to tweak them for the plugin to be able to import them, even though hey are written in HLSL?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 19, 2020)

FB_Productions said:


> In that case I have 2 questions:
> - You mentioned in the wiki that only HLSL shaders are supported, so all GLSL shaders would need to be converted to HLSL?
> - Does that also mean if I manage to come across any HLSL shaders online that they would be able to work with this plugin right out of the box OR would I need to tweak them for the plugin to be able to import them, even though hey are written in HLSL?



1. GLSL is not supported due to the lack of annotations.
2. Some adjustments will have to be made to fit the parameter layout and inputs, and the necessary changes for OBS Studio's HLSL transpiler have to be made. The former is documented on the wiki, the latter largely matches XNA Fx and CGSL.


----------



## DavidBondy (Jun 20, 2020)

I know that this was asked a couple of years ago but is it possible to get a version which works on macOS?  If not, then is there somewhere where I can get a simple blur filter such as the one included in this package?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 20, 2020)

DavidBondy said:


> I know that this was asked a couple of years ago but is it possible to get a version which works on macOS?  If not, then is there somewhere where I can get a simple blur filter such as the one included in this package?  Thanks in advance!



MacOS is supported, however you will have to build the plugin yourself, or find someone who can do it for you. Alternatively, pay someone to implement the necessary Mac changes, as I will personally not do anything for Mac support - I don't have a Mac, and none of the offered machines come even close in value to their price, so I'm not buying one either. Since both Windows and Linux, my main operating systems, are supported, this is as far as I'll personally take it.


----------



## f2bacon (Jun 22, 2020)

i did more testing because i desperately want this to work. just having streamfx installed makes it so that obs has a constant 1.5% "frames missed due to rendering lag". im not playing a game or even streaming. i have a ryzen 5 2600x and rtx2070. ive tried removing all streamfx stuff and reinstalling, and also tried installing manually with the zip folder, and i keep having these issues. shit like this has me debating getting a 2080ti even though i doubt it would solve my issues


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 22, 2020)

f2bacon said:


> i did more testing because i desperately want this to work. just having streamfx installed makes it so that obs has a constant 1.5% "frames missed due to rendering lag". im not playing a game or even streaming. i have a ryzen 5 2600x and rtx2070. ive tried removing all streamfx stuff and reinstalling, and also tried installing manually with the zip folder, and i keep having these issues. shit like this has me debating getting a 2080ti even though i doubt it would solve my issues



Do you happen to have the Nvidia AR SDK installed? That is the only part that initializes by default in order to avoid hefty load cost and dangerous P-State switching caused by Tensor usage. All other parts of StreamFX do not work without being invoked, all the worker threads are fully asleep unless a part of StreamFX is being used.


----------



## f2bacon (Jun 22, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Do you happen to have the Nvidia AR SDK installed?


i do, version 0.5. also using the most recent game ready driver 446.14


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 22, 2020)

f2bacon said:


> i do, version 0.5. also using the most recent game ready driver 446.14



Figured as much. Unfortunately the AR SDK is Nvidias domain, and outside of my control. Most likely the performance impact comes from the reduced memory clock speed that is enforced by some Tensor usage that might otherwise cause thermal issues.


----------



## Meierhans (Jun 22, 2020)

@Xaymar First I like to thank your for your really amazing plugin pack.  So many useful tools, and Face Tracking --- It´s freaking smooth,  when setting Stability to around 95-97% is really behaves like a chilled cameraman (maybe like a bit sleepy one, as it can not foresee what comes next.. but I guess this would be a bit to much asked from AI... hopefully... ;.)

I started to build a small multicam greenscreen studio, and I am happy to say that once the tracker locked onto a face, it pans just wonderful over a 4K HDMI Stream from DSLR. (Before it does hickup sometimes, and also gets lost somewhere in corner pixelland, but I can absolutly live with that) I know, most people use it to just keep there face in frame, but it does a great job for full body as well. I just have two problems with it. Nr 1 is that the Offset range is simply to small for my task. I have to zoom in really far to get proper space above head, up to the point where I am running out of resolution. Like that: 



Could you double or tripple the range maybe? Or make the numbers relative to zoomed in state?

I also started to to use motion-effect to change values during runtime: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/motion-effect.668/
Most important is zoom, but if offset had more range, it would for sure also be great. Zoom basicly works smooth once the is going, just when triggering it there is a glitch. I guess this is what the tracker delivers to you, so you can´t do much about it, but maybe you could apply some additional kind of smoothing to the trackers output. Something like this maybe? http://cristal.univ-lille.fr/~casiez/1euro/


just my 2 cent. keep up the good work!


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 23, 2020)

Meierhans said:


> TEXT



The filter already uses a Kalman filter for position (X, Y), size (W, H), and velocity (X, Y), which can be controlled using the Stability setting. Velocity is currently only used to smooth over intermediate frames where no new data is available, but in theory it's possible to use it to enhance prediction of future movement at the cost of accuracy, however that is not a feature that is planned.

Note that the offset is relative to the detected face area, as not all faces are the same, and it works well for the purpose that it has. I'm not exactly sure what you are trying to do with the offset, but it seems that what you are trying to do is outside of the planned possibilities. However you can do the change yourself by forking the repository on Github and changing the values on these two lines: 1, 2. Once you commit that to a branch on your fork, Github Actions (on your fork) should automatically start building binaries with your own changes which you can download and install - just note that I can't offer support for custom builds.

I'm aware of the glitch where it just decides that the bottom left 1x1 square is really really important. Haven't figured out the reason for it yet, but I'm trying my best to find it. By the way, please use the StreamFX menu which has a feature request link to request features. I can't keep track of features requested here, and all development happens on Github anyway - best keep things in the same place.


----------



## kartashov (Jun 24, 2020)

*Xaymar hello! 

Thanks for your product! Help me please. I stream on YouTube (Nvidia 2080) I see "pixels and blur" there is no smoothness in movement, sometimes there is a drawdown of FPS on the stream - everything is OK in the game. Obs running with administrator rights, the game in the window. What do I need to fix? I play Destiny 2.



*


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 24, 2020)

kartashov said:


> *TEXT*



You seem to have an old version of the FFmpeg Encoder plugin installed, which has a lot of broken settings. Please remove it and install the most recent StreamFX version.


----------



## kartashov (Jun 24, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> You seem to have an old version of the FFmpeg Encoder plugin installed, which has a lot of broken settings. Please remove it and install the most recent StreamFX version.



Thanks for the quick response!

Please tell me, what settings do I need to stream fast games on YouTube? I am scaling from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440 to make the picture better. But I absolutely do not understand the encoder settings = (





Preset:

H264
Profile:
Level:

Rate Control Options
Mode:
Two pass:
Look Ahead:
Adaptive I-Frames:
Adaptive b-Frames:
Buffer Size:

Bitrate Limits
Target Bitrate:

Adaptive Quantization
Spatial Adaptive Quantization:
Temporal Adaptive Quantization:

Other Options
Maximum B-Frames:
B-Frame Refence Mode:
Zero Latency:
Weighted Prediction:
Non-reference P-Frames:
Access Unit Delimiter:
Decoded Picture Buffer Size:

Key Frames
Interval Type:
Interval:

FFmper Options
Custem Settings:
GPU:
Override Color Format:
Standart Compliance:

Thank! I will be very grateful if you take the time to answer my questions. I stream on YouTube, my pc i8700 + 32GB ram + nvidia 2080.


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 24, 2020)

kartashov said:


> TEXT



I've made a blog entry about this a few hours ago. I don't give any personalized help (aside from to supporters though the correct contact channels), and I recommend that everyone figures out their ideal settings either with scientific testing, or trial and error.


----------



## PowerX (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello this is a good plugin. But I'm using an old gpu 980ti. I only found the Turning Guide.
I'd like to know the streaming 980ti setting.


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 26, 2020)

PowerX said:


> Hello this is a good plugin. But I'm using an old gpu 980ti. I only found the Turning Guide.
> I'd like to know the streaming 980ti setting.



Maxwell is similar to Pascal, so apply settings for Pascal. Note that Pascal is significantly worse than Turing.


----------



## Meierhans (Jun 26, 2020)

@Xaymar Thank you for your reply. I fully understand that you can not give free support for everyone having special needs, nor give support for people´s forks. I will try to dig into the code - as far as I can without beeing a coder - and will see if I can a grip. Would not hurt in general, Maybe  - unless something speaks against this - you could raise the values from +-50% to +-100% in the next release? Dunno.

I will see about patreon anyways..

One more idea: It could be very useful if Face Tracker allowed to move and scale another Layer/Group/Scene instead of the one its eating. So you can f.e. hide a poster/screen with a face in the background on the layer that is tracked, making sure Tracker gets not confused, but in the final ouput picture the poster/screen will be visible again.


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 27, 2020)

Meierhans said:


> One more idea: It could be very useful if Face Tracker allowed to move and scale another Layer/Group/Scene instead of the one its eating. So you can f.e. hide a poster/screen with a face in the background on the layer that is tracked, making sure Tracker gets not confused, but in the final ouput picture the poster/screen will be visible again.



This sounds like something you should commission someone to do for you. It is far outside of the realm of generic use case, and way into the specific use cases.


----------



## kartashov (Jun 28, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> I've made a blog entry about this a few hours ago. I don't give any personalized help (aside from to supporters though the correct contact channels), and I recommend that everyone figures out their ideal settings either with scientific testing, or trial and error.



Good day! Please tell me, is it possible to stream and local recording on the 2080 card at the same time? Is it possible to apply your settings from the blog for this, simply increasing the bitrate from 6000 to 20,000?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 28, 2020)

kartashov said:


> Good day! Please tell me, is it possible to stream and local recording on the 2080 card at the same time? Is it possible to apply your settings from the blog for this, simply increasing the bitrate from 6000 to 20,000?



The settings on the blog are for streaming, not recording. Recording will require different settings to work right, and is usually less restricted by space than streaming is. Try around with CQP.


----------



## IDLT (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey there,

Quick suggestion. Could it be possible to have a 0 value on Blur Size?
Like "if size=0 don't do calculation"
Right now it default to 1 minimum. As I would like to transition the blur in and out without changing scenes with Exeldro's Move Value plugin but even the lowest setting (ie. 1) is blurry. Since there is no Hotkey way of disabling a filter within OBS I'm out of options. Add to that, that you can't increment decimals with the size in Dual Filtering when going over .5 to .9 and this fix would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## pookguy88 (Jul 4, 2020)

any word on if/when the Nvidia virtual green screen will make it into StreamFX?


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 6, 2020)

IDLT said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Quick suggestion. Could it be possible to have a 0 value on Blur Size?
> Like "if size=0 don't do calculation"



The current blur filter is still in the "unstable" phase, and undergoing a massive rework once I have time for it.



pookguy88 said:


> any word on if/when the Nvidia virtual green screen will make it into StreamFX?



This has never been announced or promised at all.


----------



## IDLT (Jul 7, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> The current blur filter is still in the "unstable" phase, and undergoing a massive rework once I have time for it.


 
Alright!
Thanks for the quick response and good luck on that rework! :)


----------



## pookguy88 (Jul 8, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> This has never been announced or promised at all.



...hence the 'if'


----------



## NickysHideout (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi all, just a question about the blur effect, I'm trying to use it on my camera but when I do it slows the computer down massively and begins to drop heavily on frames, and when I mean slow the computer down I don't just mean the video output I mean the whole pc that even the mouse lags when moving it and selecting things...
I've tried using it on a mirrored source, lowered the resolution right down etc..
I'm not using NVIDIA as I don't have a NVIDIA graphics card, could that be the issue? 
Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Nicky


----------



## NickysHideout (Jul 10, 2020)

Don't worry, found out my answer! Thanks anyway!


----------



## IDLT (Jul 12, 2020)

NickysHideout said:


> Don't worry, found out my answer! Thanks anyway!


And your answer was?


----------



## NickysHideout (Jul 13, 2020)

Use Dual Filtering instead as I have a low end GPU..


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 14, 2020)

pookguy88 said:


> ...hence the 'if'



The entire roadmap for the project is visible here: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/projects/3.


----------



## pookguy88 (Jul 14, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> The entire roadmap for the project is visible here: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/projects/3.



thanks, that's really helpful, didn't know that existed

so this may be a stupid question, but is there an easy way to just blur the background of a camera source without using a physical green screen? It seems like the only good way to do this is to use Xsplit or something


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 14, 2020)

pookguy88 said:


> thanks, that's really helpful, didn't know that existed
> 
> so this may be a stupid question, but is there an easy way to just blur the background of a camera source without using a physical green screen? It seems like the only good way to do this is to use Xsplit or something



There are third party tools to do so, but aside from that using a proper camera with a proper lens is the way to go if you don't want to use a Greenscreen. There are even mods for the popular Logitech cameras to get the lens effects that mostly are exclusive to camera lenses.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 19, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.9.0 Alpha 1



> *Do you like StreamFX? Consider supporting the project!*
> This plugin is only possible through the continuous support through Patreon, Github Sponsors and Twitch subscribers. If StreamFX has helped you achieve your ideal setup, consider supporting the project through one of the platforms. Even a 1$/mo support helps with the development of the...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Mario Mey (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi, there. I'm havin issues by trying to make it work. I'm using Debian 10, so the only file that maybe works was streamfx-ubuntu1804-gcc8-0.8.0.0-e343e4cb.7z. It runs with OBS, splash screen appears at startup, filters appears in list. But, when I click on Blur, there are no options. Also "Color grade" and some others... Console says:


```
error: [StreamFX] Unexpected exception in function '_create': basic_string::_M_construct null not valid.
error: Failed to create source 'Filter.Blur'!
info: User added filter 'Filter.Blur' (streamfx-filter-blur) to source 'Window Capture (Xcomposite)'
error: [StreamFX] Unexpected exception in function '_create': Missing file color-grade.effect..
error: Failed to create source 'Filter.ColorGrade'!
info: User added filter 'Filter.ColorGrade' (streamfx-filter-color-grade) to source 'Window Capture (Xcomposite)'
```

and other ones, like "Displacement", directly makes OBS to crash, segment fault.

I cloned source with git, I configure it well, compiled it. But it does the same.

I'm using a compiled version of OBS, with this Pull Request, but I have a version without that PR, and it does the same.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 23, 2020)

@Mario Mey You seem to be missing the necessary data files for the plugin.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 25, 2020)

The StreamFX project now has its own Discord! Consider joining it if you want to receive direct help, or show off your work made with StreamFX.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 27, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.1



> It has been just under two months, and it's time for a patch release! A number of critical bugs have been fixed, which should result in an improved user experience, OBS stability, and perhaps even higher performance.
> *Source Mirror sources and Shader filters should no longer turn invisible!*
> Scene collections which heavily relied on these should now no longer have any issues with them, and properly show them. While the underlying cause has not been fully fixed, it should...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pookguy88 (Jul 28, 2020)

how do you update the plugin? Just overwrite the existing files?


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 28, 2020)

On Windows: Use the installer or yes.
On other platforms: Yes.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 29, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.2



> This small patch fixes the two big problems discovered in version 0.8.1. The "About StreamFX" window should now remember that it was already shown before, and NVENC no longer writes incorrect values to the log file. Additionally the thank you entries in the about window were updated to match the current supporters.
> 
> *Do you like StreamFX? Consider supporting the project!*
> This plugin is only possible through the continuous support through...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 30, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.8.3



> An oversight in testing made a Windows-exclusive NVENC crash happen, which is fixed by this patch. If version 0.8.1 was working fine for you, updating is completely optional.
> 
> *Do you like StreamFX? Consider supporting the project!*
> This plugin is only possible through the continuous support through Patreon, Github Sponsors and Twitch subscribers...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Make Them Awesome (Aug 2, 2020)

Running into a rather odd thing with 0.8.3 and OBS 25.0.8 (x64-Win10). For some reason SDF Effects don't seem to do anything, either in preview or otherwise? Other effects in this package work fine so at the moment I'm not inclined to think it's an install problem of some sort. So... *shrug*?


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 2, 2020)

Make Them Awesome said:


> Running into a rather odd thing with 0.8.3 and OBS 25.0.8 (x64-Win10). For some reason SDF Effects don't seem to do anything, either in preview or otherwise? Other effects in this package work fine so at the moment I'm not inclined to think it's an install problem of some sort. So... *shrug*?



Is the source transparent? If not, then that's the problem. Add a Crop / Pad with all values set to -1 to see effects appear.


----------



## thirdvalve (Aug 3, 2020)

Just installed this plugin.  Got the credits/thank-you dialog when I relaunched OBS Studio.  Not seeing it in my list of filters?  How/where do we use this?


----------



## Make Them Awesome (Aug 3, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Is the source transparent? If not, then that's the problem. Add a Crop / Pad with all values set to -1 to see effects appear.



Yep, that was it. Any chance that could be added to the wiki in some way? I wasn't finding any sort of usage instructions (at least obvious ones anyway) specific to SDF Effects. And those steps wouldn't have came to mind.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 4, 2020)

thirdvalve said:


> Just installed this plugin.  Got the credits/thank-you dialog when I relaunched OBS Studio.  Not seeing it in my list of filters?  How/where do we use this?



Make sure that you are looking in the correct filters list. Blur, 3D Transform, etc are all video filters.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 4, 2020)

Make Them Awesome said:


> Yep, that was it. Any chance that could be added to the wiki in some way? I wasn't finding any sort of usage instructions (at least obvious ones anyway) specific to SDF Effects. And those steps wouldn't have came to mind.



SDF Effects are going to be deprecated soon, as they cost way too much GPU for the tiny effects they give. There's far more efficient ways to do the effects that I want to implement.


----------



## Mario Mey (Aug 4, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> @Mario Mey You seem to be missing the necessary data files for the plugin.



Hi, Xaymar, thanks for the reply. I compile a portable version of OBS in a particular path (_/home/mario/apps/obs-mediacontrols_). I compiled StreamFX as README.md says. I copied StreamFX.so to obs-plugins path (_/home/mario/apps/obs-mediacontrols/obs-plugins/64bit)_, so, splash screen appears at startup. I copied data path inside OBS data path (_/home/mario/apps/obs-mediacontrols/data)_. They are there... but error message still appears and filters don't work.

Could be StreamFX looking for data files in an another path?

Thanks again.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 4, 2020)

Mario Mey said:


> Hi, Xaymar, thanks for the reply. I compile a portable version of OBS in a particular path (_/home/mario/apps/obs-mediacontrols_). I compiled StreamFX as README.md says. I copied StreamFX.so to obs-plugins path (_/home/mario/apps/obs-mediacontrols/obs-plugins/64bit)_, so, splash screen appears at startup. I copied data path inside OBS data path (_/home/mario/apps/obs-mediacontrols/data)_. They are there... but error message still appears and filters don't work.
> 
> Could be StreamFX looking for data files in an another path?
> 
> Thanks again.



StreamFX does not look in any special path, and just uses the path given to it by OBS Studio, and which path exactly that is is up to the libOBS code for the platform. The steps outlined on the wiki work for the known supported platforms, for other platforms you can build the plugin together with OBS Studio with relative ease.


----------



## Mario Mey (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks again, @Xaymar, but it doesn't work. I  downloaded compiled versions, I compiled it myself, I put files in every possible path, and still get this error:

```
error: [StreamFX] Unexpected exception in function '_create': basic_string::_M_construct null not valid.
error: Failed to create source 'Filter.Blur'!
```
I don't expect you to help me, but maybe someone else can give a hand to me. Have a nice day.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 4, 2020)

Mario Mey said:


> Thanks again, @Xaymar, but it doesn't work. I  downloaded compiled versions, I compiled it myself, I put files in every possible path, and still get this error:
> 
> ```
> error: [StreamFX] Unexpected exception in function '_create': basic_string::_M_construct null not valid.
> ...



Putting the files into ~/.config/obs-studio/ works fine here on Ubuntu 20.04 with standard OBS Studio. Unfortunately I can't support all possible setups, so the exact setup necessary to make it work for you is something you have to figure out - especially given that you build a custom OBS Studio.


----------



## kartashov (Aug 4, 2020)

Xaymar!

Hi, please tell me. I took the broadcast settings from your blog. Broadcast to YouTube. I increased the bitrate to 14000. Do I need to change something else in the settings, or are they universal and only the bitrate changes for the broadcast area?


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 4, 2020)

kartashov said:


> Xaymar!
> 
> Hi, please tell me. I took the broadcast settings from your blog. Broadcast to YouTube. I increased the bitrate to 14000. Do I need to change something else in the settings, or are they universal and only the bitrate changes for the broadcast area?



This is not the place for that.


----------



## TheCommoner76 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Xaymar, 

I cannot see the plugin in the filters section of obs. I put the plugin in the right section of OBS plugins it just doesn't come up.

Best,
The Commoner


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 5, 2020)

TheCommoner76 said:


> Hi Xaymar,
> 
> I cannot see the plugin in the filters section of obs. I put the plugin in the right section of OBS plugins it just doesn't come up.
> 
> ...



Please follow the steps written on the wiki: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/wiki/Installation


----------



## TheCommoner76 (Aug 5, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Please follow the steps written on the wiki: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/wiki/Installation


Thanks for the reply. I did that and it doesn't show up


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 5, 2020)

TheCommoner76 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did that and it doesn't show up



Are you sure you did that? The Installer has a 0% failure rate when used on a clean system, and the most recent one even installs the MSVC 2019 Redist if it is missing. Please attach log files as my crystal ball doesn't seem to work since 2020 started.


----------



## pookguy88 (Aug 7, 2020)

on my webcam source I have the Nvidia Facetracking Filter but sometimes when I start up OBS the filter doesn't apply, but sometimes it does, it's like 50/50. When the filter doesn't start with OBS, I have to remove the filter and re-apply it before it starts working. Anyone know why this is? 

Thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 8, 2020)

pookguy88 said:


> on my webcam source I have the Nvidia Facetracking Filter but sometimes when I start up OBS the filter doesn't apply, but sometimes it does, it's like 50/50. When the filter doesn't start with OBS, I have to remove the filter and re-apply it before it starts working. Anyone know why this is?
> 
> Thanks



That would be because the filter is 100% experimental and not ready for production use.


----------



## starmanj (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi Xaymar-
I'm trying to get the additional ffmpeg options to work. Do I still need to delete the native ffmpeg plugin and install your ffmpeg executables? I tried that and still see no additional ffmpeg options. I'm trying to use H.265, either software or via RX480 VCE acceleration.
StreamFX is installed correctly, I see the StreamFX menu at the top and the filters appear fine. But I only see software x264 offered under encoder under Output.


----------



## f2bacon (Aug 11, 2020)

hey so having stream fx still crashes obs when i play call of duty modern warfare. it works fine pretty much any other time. it seems like call of duty is too resource intensive. i have the ryzen 5 3600. can anyone else test playing warzone and using the nvidia face tracking filter at the same time? i have a 2080 super


----------



## karlhoelscher (Aug 11, 2020)

ummm ok... Im not a coder/developer whatever But I installed the  StreamFX for OBS via this file (
streamfx-windows2019-0.8.3.0-ee225959.exe
) and other than seeing StreamFX at the top of the OBS window, nothing else..... I guess maybe this is all made for tech people not so much the 'average user'... Im trying to use nv_enc h.265 in OBS  - have it working now under Custom Output but  was hoping to set rate control to CQ


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 11, 2020)

karlhoelscher said:


> ummm ok... Im not a coder/developer whatever But I installed the  StreamFX for OBS via this file (
> streamfx-windows2019-0.8.3.0-ee225959.exe
> ) and other than seeing StreamFX at the top of the OBS window, nothing else..... I guess maybe this is all made for tech people not so much the 'average user'... Im trying to use nv_enc h.265 in OBS  - have it working now under Custom Output but  was hoping to set rate control to CQ



Set Type back to Standard & then set the Encoder as H.265/HEVC Nvidia NVENC









						High Quality Streaming with NVIDIA® NVENC (in OBS® Studio)
					

Streaming with more than one PC has been the leader in H.264 encoding for years, but NVIDIAs Turing and Ampere generation has put a significant dent into that lead. The new generation of GPUs with the brand new encoder brought comparable quality x264 medium – if you can find a GPU that is. Let’s...




					blog.xaymar.com
				












						Encoder FFmpeg NVENC · Xaymar/obs-StreamFX Wiki
					

StreamFX is a plugin for OBS® Studio which adds many new effects, filters, sources, transitions and encoders - all for free! Be it 3D Transform, Blur, complex Masking, or even custom shaders, you&#...




					github.com


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 11, 2020)

starmanj said:


> Hi Xaymar-
> I'm trying to get the additional ffmpeg options to work. Do I still need to delete the native ffmpeg plugin and install your ffmpeg executables? I tried that and still see no additional ffmpeg options. I'm trying to use H.265, either software or via RX480 VCE acceleration.
> StreamFX is installed correctly, I see the StreamFX menu at the top and the filters appear fine. But I only see software x264 offered under encoder under Output.



There is no need to delete the encoders that are included with OBS.









						Installation · Xaymar/obs-StreamFX Wiki
					

StreamFX is a plugin for OBS® Studio which adds many new effects, filters, sources, transitions and encoders - all for free! Be it 3D Transform, Blur, complex Masking, or even custom shaders, you&#...




					github.com


----------



## karlhoelscher (Aug 11, 2020)

ok thank you i didnt see that in the Standard section before, however, I still haven't a clue what to set all the options to inder all the sections even after reading through the blog


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 11, 2020)

karlhoelscher said:


> ok thank you i didnt see that in the Standard section before, however, I still haven't a clue what to set all the options to inder all the sections even after reading through the blog



These may or may not work for you, you'll need to test....


----------



## starmanj (Aug 11, 2020)

rockbottom said:


> There is no need to delete the encoders that are included with OBS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am an idiot. 
That is all.
I forgot to select "advanced" Output mode!


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 11, 2020)

Glad to hear you got it figured out!


----------



## karlhoelscher (Aug 11, 2020)

thanks! this helps... I honestly can't say other than file size I see a diff between 264 and 265 but I am also working un upscale in Resolve to 4k and rendering out as h.265 for youtubem and the file size diff there is massive, Also I noticed 265 scubs better on the time line over 264 so that saves me having to make optimized files as well


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 12, 2020)

YW!

Make sure to try different settings too, especially the B-Frame Reference Mode.  General rule, H265 will give roughly the same quality as H264 at half the bit-rate but at the same bit-rate, you should see significant improvement in quality.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 12, 2020)

starmanj said:


> <snip>





starmanj said:


> <snip>





karlhoelscher said:


> <snip>


The encoder is listed under Advanced output mode, just like any other third-party addition. For good settings, take a look at the blog post which outlines settings for Turing (1650S, 1660+, 20xx) and Pascal (10xx, 1650) series. If you don't know what a setting does, read up on the H.264 or H.265 spec, which explains what everything is and can do - or alternatively just leave it alone at the default value of 0, -1 or "Default".



f2bacon said:


> hey so having stream fx still crashes obs when i play call of duty modern warfare. it works fine pretty much any other time. it seems like call of duty is too resource intensive. i have the ryzen 5 3600. can anyone else test playing warzone and using the nvidia face tracking filter at the same time? i have a 2080 super


Have you contacted NVIDIA yet?



karlhoelscher said:


> <snip>





karlhoelscher said:


> <snip>


Enabling CQ mode is explained on the wiki page for the encoder. CQ follows the same rules as CBR and VBR, so you get better quality with the settings linked on the blog. For editing purposes though, I recommend CQP recording instead - it only needs a fraction of the video encoder time and can create better quality without having to rely on expensive settings.



rockbottom said:


> <snip>





rockbottom said:


> <snip>





rockbottom said:


> <snip>





rockbottom said:


> <snip>





rockbottom said:


> <snip>


Messing around with B-Frame Reference Mode is not recommended until OBS Studio updates FFmpeg to the latest version (likely happening with OBS Studio 26.x). Right now, only "Disabled" works for recording, the rest is broken and only works when streaming for some reason.


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 12, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Messing around with B-Frame Reference Mode is not recommended until OBS Studio updates FFmpeg to the latest version (likely happening with OBS Studio 26.x). Right now, only "Disabled" works for recording, the rest is broken and only works when streaming for some reason.



Thx for the info Michael!  When I was using the 0.4.0 Encoder I was able to set it at /2 without any issues.  Anyway, the encode quality is excellent even with it Disabled.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 12, 2020)

rockbottom said:


> Thx for the info Michael!  When I was using the 0.4.0 Encoder I was able to set it at /2 without any issues.  Anyway, the encode quality is excellent even with it Disabled.



The success rate with it is random. If you're lucky it works, but it randomly breaks and starts dropping frames from the written file. Unfortunately not something I can work around :(


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 12, 2020)

Yep, I remember you mentioned that the bug was random awhile back so when I updated from 0.4.0 to StreamFX & the bug popped up I knew it had to be disabled.  Thought some of the new users might get lucky & that's why I suggested they try different settings than what I posted above.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 14, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.9.0 Alpha 2



> ## Do you like StreamFX? Consider supporting the project!
> This plugin is only possible through the continuous support through [Patreon](https://patreon.com/Xaymar), [Github Sponsors](https://github.com/sponsors/Xaymar) and [Twitch subscribers](https://twitch.tv/xaymar). If StreamFX has helped you achieve your ideal setup, consider supporting the project through one of the platforms. Even a 1$/mo support helps with the development of the project so that I don't have to seek other means of...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Nomak (Aug 18, 2020)

Hello,
i like this plugin a lot. Many good functions in one plugin that helps you be creative with your stream. Big Thanks to the Developer.

Currently i have one really annoying problem. 
When i setup all my Scenes and everything is working fine. After restarting OBS the Source Mirrors wont show.
First i have to go into the Properties of the Source mirror, click "OK" and then it works normaly again.

Why doesnt Source Mirror load with the start of OBS.

Thanks

Regards
Nomak


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 18, 2020)

Nomak said:


> Hello,
> i like this plugin a lot. Many good functions in one plugin that helps you be creative with your stream. Big Thanks to the Developer.
> 
> Currently i have one really annoying problem.
> ...



This is an artifact of a fix that prevents OBS Studio from freezing. A partial fix has been applied in the current 0.9 versions, but it does not fix all the problems yet.


----------



## edba (Aug 19, 2020)

A-hem.. since I'm not a programmer and I don't understand shit when it comes to "obs custom build"... who do I have to pay and how much to get a dmg (yes, I need stream fx on Mac) that I can double click on and VOILA I have the latest version of obs with stream fx on it?


----------



## Nomak (Aug 20, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> This is an artifact of a fix that prevents OBS Studio from freezing. A partial fix has been applied in the current 0.9 versions, but it does not fix all the problems yet.


Thanks, i have the latest version 0.9.0.0a2.. 
Are they any others Options that i can set to prevent this from happening?

Otherwise i hope for future updates :-)


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 21, 2020)

Nomak said:


> Thanks, i have the latest version 0.9.0.0a2..
> Are they any others Options that i can set to prevent this from happening?
> 
> Otherwise i hope for future updates :-)



Alpha versions are not meant for production use. Use the latest stable as linked on the download page instead.


----------



## Nomak (Aug 21, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Alpha versions are not meant for production use. Use the latest stable as linked on the download page instead.


okay use the Version 8.3 now. but still have the same problem


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 22, 2020)

Nomak said:


> okay use the Version 8.3 now. but still have the same problem



"A partial fix has been applied in the current 0.9 versions, but it does not fix all the problems yet." - aka its partially fixed, as best as possible, without breaking OBS Studio again, in current master/pre-release 0.9. Note that all pre-release versions are two weeks delayed so that Supporters get to test them early.


----------



## DrCloud (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi Xaymar,

Thanks for releasing StreamFX, it's an awesome plugin. I am trying to write a barrel distortion correction, or anti-fisheye correction as a shader or effect. I've scoured through the forum but I can't seem to find anything that might have already been released. I'm reaching out if you could point me in the right direction to some documentation on syntax about the variables I need to get me started.

On this github page, you mention that it can be implemented in Shader filter 0.7.1. How?


```
float4 mainImage(VertData v_in) : TARGET
{
    float4 InputImg = image.Sample(textureSampler, v_in.uv);
    float4 CorrectedImg;
    
    //how do I get pixel (x1,y1) from img and move it to position (x2,y2) in CorrectedImg?
    //for example, pixel (0,0) moved to position (128,128) in output image
    
    //I'll take care of the actual algorithm itself, no problems there
    
    return corrected;
}
```

Looking forward to your response.


DrCloud


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 7, 2020)

DrCloud said:


> On this github page, you mention that it can be implemented in Shader filter 0.7.1. How?



You've already linked to the necessary resources to implement the the effect in your own request. All that's left is to follow a HLSL tutorial to get from A to B, and there is a ton of resources on that since HLSL is used by almost every major game out there. All you have to do is read them, and then apply the gained knowledge.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 10, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.9.0 Alpha 3



> *Please do not use pre-release builds in production! For production use, always use the latest stable release.*
> *Do you like StreamFX? Consider supporting the project!*
> This plugin is only possible through the continuous support through Patreon, Github Sponsors and Twitch...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## leon El (Sep 11, 2020)

He descargado StreamFX 0.9.0 y me dice en virus total, que tiene el Virus HEUR / QVM05.1.D86F.Malware.Gen ¿Qué saben del asunto?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2020)

leon El said:


> He descargado StreamFX 0.9.0 y me dice en virus total, que tiene el Virus HEUR / QVM05.1.D86F.Malware.Gen ¿Qué saben del asunto?



It's a false positive, the same "HEUR / QVM05.1.D86F.Malware.Gen" is assigned by "SecureAge APEX" (your antivirus software) to a large amount of other software, including Unreal Engine, Unreal Tournament, Epic Games Launcher, Steam, Origin, MSPaint, ... - you get the idea, it's a heuristic scan that should be fixed, but probably won't be. Here are the virus total results:

streamfx-windows2019-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.exe (Heuristic Scan found signatures for deleteing files as administrator, which is just how an Installer/Uninstaller works.)
streamfx-windows2019-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.7z
streamfx-windows2019-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.zip
streamfx-ubuntu-18.04-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.7z
streamfx-ubuntu-18.04-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.zip
streamfx-ubuntu-18.04-clang-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.7z
streamfx-ubuntu-18.04-clang-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.zip
streamfx-ubuntu-20.04-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.7z
streamfx-ubuntu-20.04-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.zip
streamfx-ubuntu-20.04-clang-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.7z
streamfx-ubuntu-20.04-clang-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.zip
TL;DR: False positive, get a better Anti-Virus. Windows Defender for example, or even ClamAV.


----------



## leon El (Sep 11, 2020)

Gracias Xaymar, por tu respuesta.


----------



## mattbatt (Sep 14, 2020)

What can you do with the StreamFX plugin? I have been searching for videos of what this plugin does and all I can find are people showing how to install it.  I don't want to just install every plugin to see what it does because most are a pain to uninstall. Perhaps someone could make a video and the developer could pin it to the plugin page.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 14, 2020)

mattbatt said:


> What can you do with the StreamFX plugin? I have been searching for videos of what this plugin does and all I can find are people showing how to install it.  I don't want to just install every plugin to see what it does because most are a pain to uninstall.


There's a ton of examples scattered all across the web, including the plugins own Wiki (though the images are currently 404). Such as this EposVox video, this showcase video, this tutorial video, or any of the ones linked in the tutorials channel on the Discord. Most of them can be found with "streamfx tutorial" as the search term (no doublequotes).



mattbatt said:


> Perhaps someone could make a video and the developer could pin it to the plugin page.



You mean like I already do on the wiki? Click the More information button to go to it.


----------



## mattbatt (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you Xaymar. My google results were turning up nothing.


----------



## Erick Smith (Sep 23, 2020)

My feedback:  I recommend changing the default values on the H264/AVC Nvidia Nvenc encoder:  
Max B-Frames to 1, Look Ahead to 1, Decoder Picture Buffer Size to 1, and GPU to 0.  The -1 values almost confused me as I understood that it means "Disabled."  Once I did this, I was able to record some real nice quality vids even at a lower bitrate.  Well done with this plugin!!!!!


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 23, 2020)

Erick Smith said:


> My feedback:  I recommend changing the default values on the H264/AVC Nvidia Nvenc encoder:
> Max B-Frames to 1, Look Ahead to 1, Decoder Picture Buffer Size to 1, and GPU to 0.  The -1 values almost confused me as I understood that it means "Disabled."  Once I did this, I was able to record some real nice quality vids even at a lower bitrate.  Well done with this plugin!!!!!



Rejected. -1 (and in extremely rare cases 0) are used to denote "Default", just like it is an industry standard to do so. 0 means "Disabled" and has always been that way. I recommend reading the documentation for the plugin, it usually covers all of it.


----------



## Erick Smith (Sep 24, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> It's a false positive, the same "HEUR / QVM05.1.D86F.Malware.Gen" is assigned by "SecureAge APEX" (your antivirus software) to a large amount of other software, including Unreal Engine, Unreal Tournament, Epic Games Launcher, Steam, Origin, MSPaint, ... - you get the idea, it's a heuristic scan that should be fixed, but probably won't be. Here are the virus total results:
> 
> streamfx-windows2019-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.exe (Heuristic Scan found signatures for deleteing files as administrator, which is just how an Installer/Uninstaller works.)
> streamfx-windows2019-0.9.0.1a3-99bf4542.7z
> ...



The updated Microsoft Defender didn't show this just to caveat.


Xaymar said:


> Rejected. -1 (and in extremely rare cases 0) are used to denote "Default", just like it is an industry standard to do so. 0 means "Disabled" and has always been that way. I recommend reading the documentation for the plugin, it usually covers all of it.


No worries.  Just a suggestion as I put it through testing.  I changed the GPU to 0 and it started recording.  The value of 0 means that it's the default or primary GPU, so that's not correct.  When it was at -1 (all defaults), I had a recording error and the quality was very bad and I couldn't understand why even after reading the documentation.  There's not much information on "Look Ahead" as an example in your documentation, so NVIDIA defined it.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 24, 2020)

Erick Smith said:


> No worries.  Just a suggestion as I put it through testing.  I changed the GPU to 0 and it started recording.  The value of 0 means that it's the default or primary GPU, so that's not correct.  When it was at -1 (all defaults), I had a recording error and the quality was very bad and I couldn't understand why even after reading the documentation.



The documentation is not your go to if you want to know your hardware capabilities, or options that increase quality. The former is something you should know by default (you bought the GPU - not my job), the latter is something that requires research. There are only a handful of options that are guaranteed to increase quality up to a certain point, such as B-Frames and Look Ahead - and even these are limited to a certain NVENC generation.

As for the GPU field, the FFmpeg documentation states that 0 is the first GPU, 1 is the next, and so on. The default value for it is, you guessed it, -1, which means to pick any available device for encoding. FWIW it may be possible to list GPUs, but right now I don't do it.



Erick Smith said:


> There's not much information on "Look Ahead" as an example in your documentation, so NVIDIA defined it.



There's not much to describe. It simply enabled look ahead, which enables other features to work depending on the hardware capabilities. Exact features can be extracted from the NVIDIA Video Codec SDK documentation. The only other thing I could add is how much delay you get with it, but that should be known by default anyway (Hint: (B-Frames + 1) + LookAhead + OBS Render Queue + Hardware Delay + Muxer Delay + Latency).


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 25, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.9.0



> Version 0.9 brings several much needed fixes as well as improvements, from user experience changes in NVENC to internal fixes to improve plugin and libOBS stability. Let's go over the major changes:
> 
> *Integrated update checking!*
> Tired of having to manually refresh the plugin page in the browser to find new updates? Well look no further than this new addition! The plugin now includes a manual and automated way to check for updates, entirely within OBS! You can even select...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pookguy88 (Oct 19, 2020)

I just upgraded my Nvidia GPU to an RTX 3080 and the face tracking no longer works... I tried reinstalling the SDK but no dice... anyone know why and/or how to fix?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 20, 2020)

pookguy88 said:


> I just upgraded my Nvidia GPU to an RTX 3080 and the face tracking no longer works... I tried reinstalling the SDK but no dice... anyone know why and/or how to fix?



Install the correct redistributable for your system: https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/geforce/broadcasting/broadcast-sdk/resources/


----------



## CHUnplugged (Oct 23, 2020)

Not sure if this has been asked before. Any chance of support for MacOS?


----------



## Diego X (Oct 27, 2020)

I have had problems with the NVIDIA Face Tracking filter since I made a clean install of my Windows and reinstalled OBS, StreamFX and the NVIDIA AR SDK. The fist time I access a scene with the filter, it works fine. But when I return to my Face traking scene after having been on other scenes, the Face Tracking scene takes longer and longer to load, first with a white screen and then an orange blur befor it finds the face. The second time i visit the scene it takes longer than the first, the third time longer than the second, the forth longer than the third, and so on. I had been used StreamFX with NVIDIA Face traking without any issue since NVIDIA's AR SDK first came out, and when eferything was right, the experience was the opposite for me (each time I returned to a Face traking scene the loading was faster because it seemed to remember where it left it the previous time). The current problem has only happened to me after the reinstall of my system, and I have thought that it might have been an update in the AR SDK in the meantime. Has anyone experienced anything similar? Is there an option to download previous versions of NVIDIAs SDK?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 2, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.9.1



> *Notable Changes and Information*
> *StreamFX v0.9 is safe to use with OBS Studio v26.0!*
> OBS Studio v26.0 has been extensively tested with StreamFX v0.9, and no notable problems could be found that did not already happen in earlier versions of OBS Studio or the plugin. You can safely upgrade both the plugin and OBS Studio, as long as you also upgrade all other plugins.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## sneaky4oe (Nov 8, 2020)

I wonder if it would be possible to use ffmpeg to interpolate frames of original stream to increase smoothness of video without extra cost?
We can use GPUs to encode videos with interpolated frames in realtime (take SVP for instance), and while having source stream of 30 fps, we could try to force GPU to fill in the gaps instead of grabbing all 60 frames. Could work well if streamer has low ingame framerate and wants to give better stream to their audiences - I used to watch low framerate streams with SVP for better smoothness of motion.


----------



## Oratorio (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey Xaymar keep going the wonderful work here!

Quick question, with the latest OBS version + the latest SteamFX (0.9.1) do you still recommand applying the settings from your screenshot on your website for encoding with NVENC FFmpeg for bests results or anything else ? The options changes order and I wonder if it is still relevant? 

Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 22, 2020)

sneaky4oe said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to use ffmpeg to interpolate frames of original stream to increase smoothness of video without extra cost?



"Without extra cost" is impossible, but it's theorethically possible to abuse the motion estimation in H.264 and H.265 to get an intermediate frame that isn't just frame blending. This is still a massive amount of work to do though. NVIDIA has a framerate and resolution upscaler in their SHIELD devices, which apparently is in alpha testing right now - so maybe it'll be available on desktop too.



Oratorio said:


> Quick question, with the latest OBS version + the latest SteamFX (0.9.1) do you still recommand applying the settings from your screenshot on your website for encoding with NVENC FFmpeg for bests results or anything else ? The options changes order and I wonder if it is still relevant?



Settings only moved, as long as FFmpeg isn't updated the recommendation is identical.


----------



## BluePeer (Nov 23, 2020)

have a "what" issue
after update from version 7 or 8 to the current 9
the first start stuck over 10 Minutes in OBS active but not starting the GUI then killed and restart OBS
launched default with the update streamfx window
now i have the filter 2x?








						Gyazo
					






					gyazo.com
				



remove and install still all 2x

i am not true currently but it can be true that i have still the "old" plugin that merged into streamfx and only forget that its alltime "doubled"
but forgot the name of the old to confirm if that double came from that

sorry for my "bad" and confused "english"

edit: OBS 26.0.2 64Bit Windows 10 up to date


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 23, 2020)

You most likely have the old obs-stream-effects.dll still installed.


----------



## sixdenk (Nov 25, 2020)

hey guys! love this plugin but I was wondering how to install it on Mac OBS? 

appreciate the help


----------



## rockbottom (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^
FYI, Page 15 Post 300



Xaymar said:


> MacOS is supported, however you will have to build the plugin yourself, or find someone who can do it for you. Alternatively, pay someone to implement the necessary Mac changes, as I will personally not do anything for Mac support - I don't have a Mac, and none of the offered machines come even close in value to their price, so I'm not buying one either. Since both Windows and Linux, my main operating systems, are supported, this is as far as I'll personally take it.


----------



## sixdenk (Nov 25, 2020)

rockbottom said:


> ^^^
> FYI, Page 15 Post 300


hey thanks. do you maybe have a working build for Mac? unfortunately I don't know how to build it for Mac :(


----------



## rockbottom (Nov 25, 2020)

You're Welcome!

No sorry, I run Windows 10


----------



## rockbottom (Dec 2, 2020)

B-Frame Reference Mode

As some of you may know & have experienced, B-Frame Reference Mode can be set to "Middle" for streaming but must be "Disabled" for recording due to a bug in the FFMPEG version that's included in the current version of OBS 26.0.2.  But, if you follow the directions below & replace FFMPEG in OBS you will be able to set it to "Middle" on your recordings too.  I ran an extended test yesterday without fail & there's a nice bump in encoding efficiency.

OS: Windows
- Install the current version of OBS (nov/2020 : 26.0.2)
- Download the current SHARED library build of ffmpeg (nov/2020 : 4.3.1) (https://www.gyan.dev/ffmpeg/builds/)
- Extract the contents of the ffmpeg zip file
- Navigate to the \bin folder of ffmpeg
- Copy all the .dll files
- Navigate to C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit folder (or where ever you have obs installed)
*optional* backup the original .dll files that have the same filename as the ones copied from ffmpeg (Rename and/or move the original .dll files)
- paste the .dll files extracted from the ffmpeg folder
You can delete the ffmpeg folder if you wish.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2020)

rockbottom said:


> <snip>



*Do not do this.* This has significant side effects, and you should wait for OBS Studio to ship updated FFmpeg binaries instead. The current Release Candidate has updated FFmpeg to 4.2.4+SRT changes, which fixes the b_ref_mode bug.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 4, 2020)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.9.2



> *Unicode Support*
> The majority of features in StreamFX now support Unicode paths, fixing the issues many people had with the Updater and About StreamFX dialog appearing every single time. This might also explain some odd crashes where users had correctly installed the plugin, but the plugin would crash anyway.
> 
> *Shader filters and Source Mirror sources now support duplication!*
> Both the Shader filter as well as the Source Mirror source used to ignore the settings given to it when...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## sixdenk (Dec 5, 2020)

amazing @Xaymar I hope someone can build this great plugin for Mac as well


----------



## mattbatt (Dec 5, 2020)

thanks this solved a problem for me.   I needed to blur some motion graphics behind song lyrics.  It wasn't much of  system hit at all.


----------



## rockbottom (Dec 15, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> *Do not do this.* This has significant side effects, and you should wait for OBS Studio to ship updated FFmpeg binaries instead. The current Release Candidate has updated FFmpeg to 4.2.4+SRT changes, which fixes the b_ref_mode bug.



Thx X!  I never had any issues but it's water under the bridge now.  Updated to 26.1 last night & as you said B Reference Mode (Middle) works perfectly now.


----------



## BCG (Dec 16, 2020)

So i just installed StreamFX but the Shadow option does not seem to work for me no matter what settings I use.  Anyone got an Idea why that could be.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 17, 2020)

BCG said:


> So i just installed StreamFX but the Shadow option does not seem to work for me no matter what settings I use.  Anyone got an Idea why that could be.



You need transparent pixels for it to do anything.


----------



## Iyokuu (Dec 18, 2020)

Recently discovered this plugin this morning and I've been trying to figure it out. All of the other effects work, but SDF (trying to put a drop shadow beneath my camera) refuses to work. I'm not sure what's going on after following the tutorials from other YouTubers and the written one linked here, but the effects literally won't show up. I can mess with the dialers, I've used nested scenes for the camera, and no matter what I've done nothing is changing. Can someone offer some help here?


----------



## levindeed (Dec 18, 2020)

Probably been asked before, but I don't really know how to phrase the search.
I use source mirrors to duplicate my camera in separate scenes to make various effects, like zero saturation or "disco" rainbow filter. All these scenes are then added to my camera scene as nested scene sources, that can be toggled on and off by my viewers to temporarily change how I look on stream.
When it does work, it's great, BUT for some reason, it doesn't work on its own, when I launch OBS. I have to manually go through all the scenes with source mirrors of my camera and double-click these source mirrors - then the plugin seems to choose the source that it didn't see before and the given scene starts working correctly - but I still have to repeat the same process on all other scenes with mirror sources.
Just updated both OBS and StreamFX to the latest versions, but the problem still stands. What did I set wrong?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 19, 2020)

Iyokuu said:


> <snip>


You need transparent pixels for it to work.


----------



## Iyokuu (Dec 19, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> You need transparent pixels for it to work.


What does this mean? Will it not work on a camera or does it need to be on some other type of layer?


----------



## Viserren (Dec 20, 2020)

I recently added a blur effect to one of my embedded scenes, and randomly it just puts like 90% load on my GPU and i get rendering lag in OBS, but when i fiddle with the scene, and hide, and show it a few times it sorts its self out. Is there a reason for this? or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 20, 2020)

Viserren said:


> <snip>



Gaussian Blur at that size easily brings a 3090 to its knees, and should be avoided. Use Dual Filtering.


----------



## Viserren (Dec 20, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> Gaussian Blur at that size easily brings a 3090 to its knees, and should be avoided. Use Dual Filtering.


Do you mean have 2 filters of blur?


----------



## Viserren (Dec 20, 2020)

Viserren said:


> Do you mean have 2 filters of blur?


I found the filter, thank you


----------



## Iyokuu (Dec 21, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> You need transparent pixels for it to work.


Can you explain this more for me? I'm not sure what this means and how I'm supposed to get that to work beneath my camera source.


----------



## BraulioBit (Dec 24, 2020)

I know this may sound dumb but, how do I even install this?

I searched and all I could find was "copy all the contents in the OBS installation folder". I did that but when I opened OBS nothing had changed. Am I doing something wrong? :(


----------



## BraulioBit (Dec 24, 2020)

Nevermind, I found out a page that redirected me to an exe installer which allowed me to install the plugin. :D









						Installation · Xaymar/obs-StreamFX Wiki
					

StreamFX is a plugin for OBS® Studio which adds many new effects, filters, sources, transitions and encoders - all for free! Be it 3D Transform, Blur, complex Masking, or even custom shaders, you&#...




					github.com


----------



## mighty (Dec 25, 2020)

Is there a tutorial how ti install it on a Mac??


----------



## 4Kane (Dec 25, 2020)

Will there be an update to newer version? Can't use sourcemirroring since 26.1. My OBS scenes are broken and ruined by this update


----------



## Jbuddtv (Dec 26, 2020)

Has anyone else noticed when a 3d transform is active it cause the black screen error with game capture / display capture anyone know a fix for this i had a pretty nice setup with the 3d transform but it's causing issues with game capture


----------



## eth100 (Jan 3, 2021)

with StreamFX -> Nvidia Facetracker, is there a way to move the background image (using greenscreen+chroma key)  to match the face tracking?  I'm thinking a basic panning would do it.  Worse case this could be done outside of OBS and inputed as a video if there is a way to get the offsets...


----------



## eth100 (Jan 3, 2021)

eth100 said:


> with StreamFX -> Nvidia Facetracker, is there a way to move the background image (using greenscreen+chroma key)  to match the face tracking?  I'm thinking a basic panning would do it.  Worse case this could be done outside of OBS and inputed as a video if there is a way to get the offsets...



figured it out.  Needed to put the filter on the scene instead of the source...


----------



## BCG (Jan 7, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> You need transparent pixels for it to do anything.


what does that mean_


----------



## BCG (Jan 7, 2021)

People keep saying, one needs  transparent pixels   for the shadow thing to work. Can someone explain to me what that means??


----------



## Milochrist (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi everyone! first of all, thank you for this amazing plugin!
So here's my problem:
I use the Mirror source feature quite a lot and my problem is that SOME of those sources don't work when I open OBS
So what I do, is go the properties of those sources (just a double click) and that's it, they work!
But I have a lot of those mirror sources, so sometimes I forget to double click one or two. 
Is there a way to fix this issue for good?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Milochrist (Jan 11, 2021)

Iyokuu said:


> Can you explain this more for me? I'm not sure what this means and how I'm supposed to get that to work beneath my camera source.




@BCG @*Iyokuu *
Look at this 



See the red border? that's limits anything you can add to a source, including drop shadow.
So, if you want to add a drop shadow to that yellow rectangle, you need to make it a little smaller.
How can you do that? adding a 3d transform filter to it:



(I have my obs in spanish, but that's the 3d transform filter)
Just change the camera to "Perspective" and add some field of view, that will make the source a little smaller while mantaining the red border. So now you just add the drop shadow and vualá!




Hope it works man, good luck!


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 11, 2021)

Milochrist said:


> Hi everyone! first of all, thank you for this amazing plugin!
> So here's my problem:
> I use the Mirror source feature quite a lot and my problem is that SOME of those sources don't work when I open OBS
> So what I do, is go the properties of those sources (just a double click) and that's it, they work!
> ...



Due to unexpected behavior in some parts of the UI, this is the way it is. Asynchronous sources (anything that doesn't immediately have a size) can't be instantly mirrored, and as far as I can tell there is no way around this.


----------



## Chedley1991 (Jan 14, 2021)

I would pay all the money and possibly sexual favours were this to become available on Mac.

Just saying.


----------



## Misdirected (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm unable to join the Discord, linked in the OP.




Please consider updating the link. Thank you.


----------



## Yurlyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Milochrist said:


> @BCG @*Iyokuu *
> Look at this View attachment 65731
> See the red border? that's limits anything you can add to a source, including drop shadow.
> So, if you want to add a drop shadow to that yellow rectangle, you need to make it a little smaller.
> ...


I'd like to add that instead of a 3D transformation filter you can also add a Crop/Pad filter with values in the negative which pads the source instead of cropping it. Then put the drop shadow under it. It'll keep your original source's size while adding padding around it.

I really do like the drop shadow filter but it gets a little heavy when using too much, I've noticed. The Blur filter seems a bit lighter than the drop shadow. So now I use a source mirror of the original source and on that I have:
- A color correction filter to make it fully black (set in color parameter) and sometimes I also use the opacity for the shadow here;
- A 3D transform with orthographic camera to offset the shadow from the original while still retaining the exact same transform parameters in the scene.
- A Blur filter.

Hope this also helps.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 14, 2021)

Chedley1991 said:


> I would pay all the money and possibly sexual favours were this to become available on Mac.
> 
> Just saying.


Press X to doubt. If you actually would do that, you'd already have put in a commission for it.



Misdirected said:


> I'm unable to join the Discord, linked in the OP.


Have you tried the link in the resource? This is a resource after all, the thread is just a way for people to comment on the resource.


----------



## Synergist (Jan 26, 2021)

I've noticed StreamFX exposes various FFmpeg options including ProRes, which is actually "Apple ProRes (prores_aw) (via FFmpeg)". For a few reasons I would prefer to use the "prores_ks" encoder, it would be useful if both were available.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 1, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.9.3



> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon!*
> The StreamFX project is only possible through your support, either as a translator or as a Supporter on either Patreon or Github. Your support helps keep StreamFX free from Ads, even if it's just translating a few lines per month, or 1$ per month. If continuous support isn't your thing, maybe a one-time donation via...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Egbertlive (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi! Just got my hands on a RTX card and was finally able to experiment with the Nvidia face tracking filter. I'm using an external program to animate OBS filter parameters - but because the ROI variables are nested in OBS parameter groups the software can't access the Zoom, Stability and Offset variables. Would it be possible to ungroup these? I'd try it myself but I'm a complete C++ noob and wouldn't know where to begin. Thanks for the great plugin!


----------



## thewitt (Feb 4, 2021)

What would it take to make this compatible on the Mac?


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 5, 2021)

thewitt said:


> What would it take to make this compatible on the Mac?



Mainly someone to take the time necessary to actually make StreamFX build on MacOS, and then to build the necessary packaging scripts. Or less people asking the same question, and more searching.



Egbertlive said:


> Hi! Just got my hands on a RTX card and was finally able to experiment with the Nvidia face tracking filter. I'm using an external program to animate OBS filter parameters - but because the ROI variables are nested in OBS parameter groups the software can't access the Zoom, Stability and Offset variables. Would it be possible to ungroup these? I'd try it myself but I'm a complete C++ noob and wouldn't know where to begin. Thanks for the great plugin!



Fix the external software then?


----------



## thewitt (Feb 5, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Mainly someone to take the time necessary to actually make StreamFX build on MacOS, and then to build the necessary packaging scripts. Or less people asking the same question, and more searching.


Sorry, I did quite a bit of searching before I asked, and started to set up a build environment on one of my Macs. Being brand new to OBS however, I thought it might help to ask the question.

Sorry.


----------



## Egbertlive (Feb 5, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Fix the external software then?



It's not my software, but I'll let them know. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 5, 2021)

thewitt said:


> Sorry, I did quite a bit of searching before I asked, and started to set up a build environment on one of my Macs. Being brand new to OBS however, I thought it might help to ask the question.
> 
> Sorry.



The wiki for the plugin has all information necessary. Only building the plugin with OBS Studio is currently supported.


----------



## thewitt (Feb 7, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Mainly someone to take the time necessary to actually make StreamFX build on MacOS, and then to build the necessary packaging scripts. Or less people asking the same question, and more searching.


I've now successfully built OBS itself on the Mac, though I'm still working through errors building StreamFX.  I'll let you know if I am successful.


----------



## thewitt (Feb 7, 2021)

I've run into a snag compiling this on a Mac. Not sure exactly what's missing yet.

obs-studio/UI/frontend-plugins/streamfx/third-party/nvidia-arsdk/nvar/include/nvAR.h:44:21: error: expected ';' after top level
      declarator
NvCV_Status NvAR_API NvAR_Create(NvAR_FeatureID featureID, NvAR_FeatureHandle *handle);

The error is flagged after NvAR_API in the line above.  It thinks there should be a ; there.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 7, 2021)

thewitt said:


> I've run into a snag compiling this on a Mac. Not sure exactly what's missing yet.
> 
> obs-studio/UI/frontend-plugins/streamfx/third-party/nvidia-arsdk/nvar/include/nvAR.h:44:21: error: expected ';' after top level
> declarator
> ...



Auto-Framing / Face Tracking is a Windows-exclusive feature. Mac devices do not have NVIDIA GPUs.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 7, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.10.0a1



> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon!*
> The StreamFX project is only possible through your support, either as a translator or as a Supporter on either Patreon or Github. Your support helps keep StreamFX free from Ads, even if it's just translating a few lines per month, or 1$ per month. If continuous support isn't your thing, maybe a one-time donation via...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Milochrist (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi everyone! I've been having a problem since the last update
Everything works perfectly, but after three or four hours of streaming, some sources just stop working, doesn't have an error alert or anything, they just stop working. Also, the only way to fix this is to close obs and open it again


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 7, 2021)

Milochrist said:


> Hi everyone! I've been having a problem since the last update
> Everything works perfectly, but after three or four hours of streaming, some sources just stop working, doesn't have an error alert or anything, they just stop working. Also, the only way to fix this is to close obs and open it again



0.9.3 has not changed anything related to other sources than Source Mirror. 0.10.0a1 has only changed Source Mirror and Color Grading.


----------



## thewitt (Feb 7, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Auto-Framing / Face Tracking is a Windows-exclusive feature. Mac devices do not have NVIDIA GPUs.


So do those features in that third-party directory need to be replaced for the Mac version to work, or do I just put in a conditional statement to skip those in the build file?


----------



## Milochrist (Feb 7, 2021)

I forgot to say that the Source mirrors stopped working, sorry


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Feb 8, 2021)

with this update Ive seemed to have lost 3d transform as you can see, it pre-existed. but now has no controls. and its no longer listed in the filter list. its not a grouped, or mirrored source or anything. and of course everything i had using that plugin has gone rogue.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Feb 8, 2021)

rolled back to 0930... its back


----------



## k4miy4 (Feb 8, 2021)

Djjoshuacarl said:


> rolled back to 0930... its back View attachment 67141


same here


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 8, 2021)

k4miy4 said:


> <snip>





Djjoshuacarl said:


> <snip>





Djjoshuacarl said:


> <snip>



0.10.0a1 is an Alpha version, as denoted by the "a" in it's name, and it clearly being marked as a prerelease on Github. Please do not use it for real production work, only for testing - the update branch is called testing for a good reason after all. For bug reports, please submit them on Github, any issues reported here will be ignored as they can't be tracked like issues.



thewitt said:


> So do those features in that third-party directory need to be replaced for the Mac version to work, or do I just put in a conditional statement to skip those in the build file?



You can simply disable the feature with -DENABLE_FILTER_NVIDIA_FACE_TRACKING=OFF in a cmake console build, or finding the option ENABLE_FILTER_NVIDIA_FACE_TRACKING in the CMake GUI build. It should normally automatically disable, but for some reason doesn't.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks mate, I didn’t even catch that.
It was the first link that the DL’ button here in the resources section leads to.


----------



## k4miy4 (Feb 10, 2021)

okay, thanks for the info @Xaymar


----------



## 4Kane (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey guys, for some reason the sdf effects don't work for me. I tried everything but nothing works. Does anyone know what's the cause for this?


----------



## itrends (Feb 15, 2021)

thewitt said:


> I've run into a snag compiling this on a Mac. Not sure exactly what's missing yet.
> 
> obs-studio/UI/frontend-plugins/streamfx/third-party/nvidia-arsdk/nvar/include/nvAR.h:44:21: error: expected ';' after top level
> declarator
> ...



Did you get any further with this by excluding the windows only features?


----------



## thewitt (Feb 15, 2021)

itrends said:


> Did you get any further with this by excluding the windows only features?


I had to shelve it for a little while - getting my financé set up for a live stream performance audition.  Probably look at it again this weekend.


----------



## FantaStreaming (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello, i've just installed this plugin but i can't find the filter "3d transformation", could you help me please?


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 17, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.10.0a2



> *This is a Testing release!*
> Testing releases are not meant for production use and should only be used for testing in isolated and controlled conditions. You can find the latest Production release here.
> 
> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon!*
> The StreamFX project is only possible through your support, either as a...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Niamor (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello, I'm using the custom encoder with nvenc and every so often it would crash and I have to force close obs


```
00:52:40.724: error:   Error mapping an input resource: invalid param (8)
00:52:40.724: [StreamFX] Failed to encode frame: Invalid argument (-22).
00:52:40.724: Error encoding with encoder 'streaming_h264'
00:52:40.725: [rtmp stream: 'adv_stream'] Encoder error, disconnecting
```


----------



## Niamor (Feb 17, 2021)

Niamor said:


> Hello, I'm using the custom encoder with nvenc and every so often it would crash and I have to force close obs
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Forgot to attach the whole log.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 17, 2021)

Niamor said:


> Forgot to attach the whole log.



Pausing is not supported.


----------



## Niamor (Feb 18, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Pausing is not supported.


But I'm pretty sure it happened without me recording before, also the pausing was like 10 mins before it crashing, I just did a stream of almost 12hours with most of it recording and pausing for like an hour without it ever crashing, is it really the pausing the issue?


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 18, 2021)

Niamor said:


> But I'm pretty sure it happened without me recording before, also the pausing was like 10 mins before it crashing, I just did a stream of almost 12hours with most of it recording and pausing for like an hour without it ever crashing, is it really the pausing the issue?




```
00:51:19.194: output adv_file_output unpaused
00:52:40.724: error:   Error mapping an input resource: invalid param (8)
00:52:40.724: [StreamFX] Failed to encode frame: Invalid argument (-22).
00:52:40.724: Error encoding with encoder 'streaming_h264'
00:52:40.725: [rtmp stream: 'adv_stream'] Encoder error, disconnecting
00:52:40.725: Output 'adv_stream': stopping
00:52:40.725: Output 'adv_stream': Total frames output: 1622907
00:52:40.725: Output 'adv_stream': Total drawn frames: 1622909 (1623051 attempted)
00:52:40.725: Output 'adv_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 142 (0.0%)
00:52:40.725: warning: 2 frames left in the queue on closing
00:52:40.736: Device Remove/Reset!  Rebuilding all assets...
```

According to your own log, you unpaused just a few seconds before the entire thing came crashing down. Since pausing is not supported, I can provide no further help.


----------



## Niamor (Feb 18, 2021)

I thought it was longer than that actually, I'll try without pausing and see if it happens again, thanks.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 21, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.10.0b1



> *This is a Testing release!*
> Testing releases are not meant for production use and should only be used for testing in isolated and controlled conditions. You can find the latest Production release here.
> 
> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon!*
> The StreamFX project is only possible through your support, either as a...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Niamor (Feb 25, 2021)

Niamor said:


> I thought it was longer than that actually, I'll try without pausing and see if it happens again, thanks.


It happened again, no pause, or recording involved at all.


----------



## lol87 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi all! Someone can give me optimal *AMD/FFmpeg* custom settings for twitch stream 720p/60fps ? Please


----------



## AuthenticZee (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey Guys! Anyone having a problem with Filter.Transform? For me, it says "No Properties Available". Anyone have a quick fix for this?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 3, 2021)

Niamor said:


> It happened again, no pause, or recording involved at all.


18:24:28.329: Device Remove/Reset!  Rebuilding all assets...

Device crash. Do you run any factory OC, manual OC, watercooling, etc?


----------



## Niamor (Mar 4, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> 18:24:28.329: Device Remove/Reset!  Rebuilding all assets...
> 
> Device crash. Do you run any factory OC, manual OC, watercooling, etc?



None of that, It's an EVGA RTX 2060, It happened again, only ever when I play Monster Hunter: World, I decided to use the default NVENC for now as I never crashed with it, I'm willing to do more testing if you want/need, especially if my GPU would be defective but it has been very random so far.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 4, 2021)

AuthenticZee said:


> Hey Guys! Anyone having a problem with Filter.Transform? For me, it says "No Properties Available". Anyone have a quick fix for this?


Please install the plugin properly as described in the installation guide on the Wiki. You can find the Wiki linked in the resource, or on the Github page.



Niamor said:


> None of that, It's an EVGA RTX 2060, It happened again, only ever when I play Monster Hunter: World, I decided to use the default NVENC for now as I never crashed with it, I'm willing to do more testing if you want/need, especially if my GPU would be defective but it has been very random so far.



Going by the specifications provided by Nvidia, the EVGA RTX 2060 comes with a factory overclock/undervolt for the core, while leaving memory the same. Also, your settings mismatch from the default NVENC, which probably explains why you never run into crashes with it. The crash is most likely related to a GPU that is either defective or degraded from prolonged stress.


----------



## Niamor (Mar 4, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Going by the specifications provided by Nvidia, the EVGA RTX 2060 comes with a factory overclock/undervolt for the core, while leaving memory the same. Also, your settings mismatch from the default NVENC, which probably explains why you never run into crashes with it. The crash is most likely related to a GPU that is either defective or degraded from prolonged stress.


Is there anything I can do to test it? I've played intensive games before without ever crashing or anything, I haven't had any issues other than here.
Default NVENC doesn't really have many options compare to StreamFX, I could try making them similar and see if it crashes still.
Thank you for helping.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 4, 2021)

Niamor said:


> Is there anything I can do to test it? I've played intensive games before without ever crashing or anything, I haven't had any issues other than here.
> Default NVENC doesn't really have many options compare to StreamFX, I could try making them similar and see if it crashes still.
> Thank you for helping.



The included NVENC only uses at most a look ahead of 8, but aside from that, there's not much testing you can do. The problem is unique to your system and/or the game you are playing.


----------



## ecastillo (Mar 5, 2021)

I installed the latest version a few days ago and the CPU usage goes from 12% to 56%, then many frames dropped, so, decided to back to the version I had installed and everything goes normal again... so WTF?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 5, 2021)

ecastillo said:


> I installed the latest version a few days ago and the CPU usage goes from 12% to 56%, then many frames dropped, so, decided to back to the version I had installed and everything goes normal again... so WTF?



More information is required to help you, which version to which other version? What about log files between the two tests?


----------



## Fokzik (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello.. So i have a problem. First of all im sorry for my english.
I tried to install streamfx with installer.. Everything installed to the right folders, but i dont see StreamFX options in OBS..
So i installed streamfx manually - i put all the folders manually, but i still dont have StreamFX options in OBS...

Can you help me? Do you have similiar problem anyone? I really have no idea where is the problem.. I think i can install plugins already, but i got problems with this one. (I installed voice changers before and everything works perfectly.)


----------



## Fokzik (Mar 8, 2021)

I updated OBS and everything is fine.. Im so stupid.. Sorry :D


----------



## seanman (Mar 9, 2021)

I installed  your plugin 0.10.0b1
*The FFmpeg AMD Encoder* going very good, using 45% gpu encoding, and its more powerful than before. Great job! Also i can input command ffmpeg too.


----------



## RichieTee (Mar 9, 2021)

@*Xaymar*
Has the 3D function in StreamFX been depreciated? Can't seem to find it in OBS Filters and I have the latest version of StreamFX Installed.


----------



## Enzephalon (Mar 15, 2021)

I am lost in how to install such plugins in the portable version of OBS. I did search for information in google and here. All I found is to copy files into your OBS folder (D:\Programs\PortableApps\PortableApps\OBSPortable). Unfortunately this doesn't do the trick and I have no clue why. Is there any additional step needed?
In this case the files are in:
D:\Programs\PortableApps\PortableApps\OBSPortable\Data\obs-plugins\StreamFX
and
D:\Programs\PortableApps\PortableApps\OBSPortable\obs-plugins\64bit


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 15, 2021)

RichieTee said:


> @*Xaymar*
> Has the 3D function in StreamFX been depreciated? Can't seem to find it in OBS Filters and I have the latest version of StreamFX Installed.


Testing versions occasionally contain bugs, if you intend to use StreamFX in a production environment, please use Stable/Production builds.



Enzephalon said:


> I am lost in how to install such plugins in the portable version of OBS. I did search for information in google and here. All I found is to copy files into your OBS folder (D:\Programs\PortableApps\PortableApps\OBSPortable). Unfortunately this doesn't do the trick and I have no clue why. Is there any additional step needed?
> In this case the files are in:
> D:\Programs\PortableApps\PortableApps\OBSPortable\Data\obs-plugins\StreamFX
> and
> D:\Programs\PortableApps\PortableApps\OBSPortable\obs-plugins\64bit


StreamFX only supports the official releases of OBS Studio. For info on how to install it there, please read the installation guide. https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/wiki/Installation


----------



## Enzephalon (Mar 15, 2021)

@Xaymar Thanks for your fast response. I read the page bevor and from my understanding it says I can extract to the OBS folder...Does this mean I need to put the portable version in exactly the mentioned folder (C:\Program Files\obs-studio)? I always appreciated that portable apps are idenpendent from file location.
Anyway, I'll give it a try tomorrow. For now I am testing it on my notebook with properly installed OBS. It works till now perfectly. Great job!
"Extract the archive to where you installed or extracted OBS Studio to, which by default is C:\Program Files\obs-studio"


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 15, 2021)

Enzephalon said:


> @Xaymar Thanks for your fast response. I read the page bevor and from my understanding it says I can extract to the OBS folder...Does this mean I need to put the portable version in exactly the mentioned folder (C:\Program Files\obs-studio)? I always appreciated that portable apps are idenpendent from file location.
> Anyway, I'll give it a try tomorrow. For now I am testing it on my notebook with properly installed OBS. It works till now perfectly. Great job!
> "Extract the archive to where you installed or extracted OBS Studio to, which by default is C:\Program Files\obs-studio"



I do not support non-official releases of OBS Studio, so you will have to ask the third-party release support on where to install StreamFX to.


----------



## Erick Smith (Mar 16, 2021)

I used the Radeon 5500 XT 8GB and have to say...with the latest test build, I didn't experience the slow encoding startups compared to the latest stable.  The recording quality was extremely good and stutter free when recording at 120hz.  When switching scene collections, the encoder was starting up very fast.  I have to say, kudos to getting the zero copy working.


----------



## Enzephalon (Mar 16, 2021)

@Xaymar I am fine with the feedback and as it runs perfectly on the installed OBS version I am very happy and will do same on my other notebook.
However, I read "non-official release" several times in this forum and I wonder what makes the portable version being "non-official". It is officially provided on this platform. Just curious about it:)


----------



## Deleted member 121471 (Mar 16, 2021)

Just found out about this plugin and it's much appreciated all the work that has gone into it.

Is there any StreamFX documentation or guides for AMD GPUs, specifically "Maximum B-frames", "B-frame References" and "Reference Frames" settings?

I wasn't even aware recent AMD hardware encoders even allowed setting B-frames.


----------



## Erick Smith (Mar 17, 2021)

Volfield said:


> Just found out about this plugin and it's much appreciated all the work that has gone into it.
> 
> Is there any StreamFX documentation or guides for AMD GPUs, specifically "Maximum B-frames", "B-frame References" and "Reference Frames" settings?
> 
> I wasn't even aware recent AMD hardware encoders even allowed setting B-frames.


 I honestly didn't change any settings other than the Quality and bitrate for now.  This is a milestone for AMD GPU's and the quality is amazing.  If you can't find any, I would just try some things out and go for it.


----------



## Dj barryo 83 (Mar 17, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> StreamFX is a plugin to libOBS (OBS Studio, StreamElements OBS Live) that adds new sources, filters and transitions to give you the ability to drastically improve your stream and recording setup past what was possible in OBS Studio until now. Whether it is blurring out a region, moving something in 3D, or just writing your own shaders as a new transition, source or filter - StreamFX has it all.
> 
> *More Information*​


Is this available for mac os?


----------



## Olivier J. (Mar 18, 2021)

Dj barryo 83 said:


> Is this available for mac os?



For Mac, i uploaded this version:








						Release StreamFX 0.10.0 Beta 1 (Testing) · Xaymar/obs-StreamFX
					

A newer version is available! Please use the latest available version which you can find here. Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon! The StreamFX project...




					github.com
				



it's in text but it works good !


----------



## BloodMan (Mar 21, 2021)

(StreamFX 0.9.3, OBS current)
Hm, SDF does not work for gfx / video sources (image, vlc, gstreamer, video capture, etc.).
btw. 4K video as VLC source and SDF outline ... = 100% cpu on my system ;p (yup ctrl+alt+del etc. works).

Someone can confirm?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 21, 2021)

BloodMan said:


> (StreamFX 0.9.3, OBS current)
> Hm, SDF does not work for gfx / video sources (image, vlc, gstreamer, video capture, etc.).
> btw. 4K video as VLC source and SDF outline ... = 100% cpu on my system ;p (yup ctrl+alt+del etc. works).
> 
> Someone can confirm?



Signed Distance Fields require something that counts as an "edge". An image/video with zero transparent pixels has no edges to calculate the distance to, so the effects will not work. Additionally, calculating Signed Distance Fields in real-time is an extremely expensive operation, especially when the geometry is undefined. CPU usage should be unaffected by this, unless you have an NVIDIA GPU where CPU usage will be affected.


----------



## fidelisoris (Mar 31, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Signed Distance Fields require something that counts as an "edge". An image/video with zero transparent pixels has no edges to calculate the distance to, so the effects will not work. Additionally, calculating Signed Distance Fields in real-time is an extremely expensive operation, especially when the geometry is undefined. CPU usage should be unaffected by this, unless you have an NVIDIA GPU where CPU usage will be affected.



Wouldn't the source bounding box be then the "edge" for calculations? And if so, this should be relatively cheap in cost due to the simple geometry involved?

I ran into the lack of output trying to put a border "inner glow" around my video source. Disappointed but I can wait for a proper decision.


----------



## fidelisoris (Mar 31, 2021)

fidelisoris said:


> Wouldn't the source bounding box be then the "edge" for calculations? And if so, this should be relatively cheap in cost due to the simple geometry involved?
> 
> I ran into the lack of output trying to put a border "inner glow" around my video source. Disappointed but I can wait for a proper decision.



For the time being I created mask assets in Photoshop and use those to define the frame of the objects. It's hacky but it works.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 31, 2021)

fidelisoris said:


> Wouldn't the source bounding box be then the "edge" for calculations? And if so, this should be relatively cheap in cost due to the simple geometry involved?
> 
> I ran into the lack of output trying to put a border "inner glow" around my video source. Disappointed but I can wait for a proper decision.



You seem to misunderstand what I've just said.

Signed Distance Fields show the distance to the nearest edge, either positive (outside) or negative (inside). The edges of a source are considered infinitely far away, otherwise you would not be able to get any of the effects. Additionally the "geometry" you see is not what's actually there, as SDF effects are meant for undefined geometry. For simple effects where the geometry is known, you should use Source Mirror + Blur + Color Grading instead.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 8, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.10.0 Beta 2 (Testing)



> *This is a Testing release!*
> Testing releases are not meant for production use and should only be used for testing in isolated and controlled conditions. You can find the latest Production release here.
> 
> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon!*
> The StreamFX project is only possible through your support, either as a...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## setsuna84 (Apr 11, 2021)

Olivier J. said:


> For Mac, i uploaded this version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't seem to make this work on my installation :(


----------



## G0MJW (Apr 15, 2021)

Excuse my stupidity but I am having a hard time finding any documentation on the very basic setting up of StreamFX to stream. I want to create a constant bitrate Mpeg2 transport stream and send it via UDP to a server. You can do this with OBS record but the quality leaves a lot to be desired and most ffmpeg options are ignored. StreamFX seems the ideal solution to this but after installing with the installer, there appears to be no options to use it in any of the record or streaming settings. I know it is installed as it appears on the menu bar.

Mike


----------



## obstrip (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi, Does StreamFX utilise the updated Nvidia optimized NVENC? Also, is two pass broken?

I ask this because when comparing GPU encoder usage between NVENC (new) and StreamFX I see 25% vs 17% respectively.

NVENC (new) OBS profile:
900p@60fps
Max Quality (Two Pass Enabled)
Key frames = 2
Look-Ahead = on
Psycho Visual Tuning = on
Max B-Frames = 4
Max Bitrate = 6000Kbps

I tried similar settings in StreamFX but it looked worse as well as using lower video encoder utilisation. I wonder if StreamFX is missing something to further utilise the NVENC encoder.

OBS: 26.1.1
StreamFX 0.9.3
Nvidia 2060


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 15, 2021)

obstrip said:


> Hi, Does StreamFX utilise the updated Nvidia optimized NVENC? Also, is two pass broken?
> 
> I ask this because when comparing GPU encoder usage between NVENC (new) and StreamFX I see 25% vs 17% respectively.
> 
> ...



Please read up on the wiki and guides on how to properly configure the encoder.


----------



## obstrip (Apr 15, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Please read up on the wiki and guides on how to properly configure the encoder.


Copying those settings seem to have worked. My bad. 25% video engine load now.


----------



## G0MJW (Apr 15, 2021)

OK - so thanks for the help so far. I see if I set the recording type to standard I can now see the options for ffmpeg but I can no longer send to UDP, it has to go to a file. This is not what I want. So I try streaming. This works but only in H264. I need to send H265. That is possible from record but not from stream. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 15, 2021)

G0MJW said:


> OK - so thanks for the help so far. I see if I set the recording type to standard I can now see the options for ffmpeg but I can no longer send to UDP, it has to go to a file. This is not what I want. So I try streaming. This works but only in H264. I need to send H265. That is possible from record but not from stream. What am I doing wrong here?



Aside from not understanding how OBS Studio works, nothing really.


----------



## G0MJW (Apr 15, 2021)

I had hoped you might try to be helpful but clearly with that attitude, I was mistaken.

I take it it is not possible to stream H265 from OBS. I also take it your plugin does not support sending to UDP rather than to a file. This is supported by standard mode so I had hoped it would work. I guess you design for your own requirement. No issue there, but perhaps explain what it can and can't do in the documents?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 16, 2021)

G0MJW said:


> I had hoped you might try to be helpful but clearly with that attitude, I was mistaken.
> 
> I take it it is not possible to stream H265 from OBS. I also take it your plugin does not support sending to UDP rather than to a file. This is supported by standard mode so I had hoped it would work. I guess you design for your own requirement. No issue there, but perhaps explain what it can and can't do in the documents?



Or you could learn how OBS Studio works, instead of blaming the lack of a feature in OBS Studio on an external plugin.

Edit: Just FYI, this is the section you should be posting in, not an unrelated plugin thread.
Edit 2: Oh and guess what, it's quite clearly explained what the plugin can and can't do on the Wiki.


----------



## Meierhans (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for newest beta 2. I found pretty much everything working fine, beside Colorgrading effect killing alpha channel. And I wonder how dynamic mask is exactly ment  to be used. I created a (modified) luma is alpha version of a scene, and I can apply it, but its rather hit and miss to get the settings right. Any info would be welcome.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 16, 2021)

Meierhans said:


> Thank you for newest beta 2. I found pretty much everything working fine, beside Colorgrading effect killing alpha channel. And I wonder how dynamic mask is exactly ment  to be used. I created a (modified) luma is alpha version of a scene, and I can apply it, but its rather hit and miss to get the settings right. Any info would be welcome.



The alpha bug of Color Grading will be fixed in 0.10.0b3, it's a slight bug with blending instead of clearing the buffers. It was discovered pretty early, but it's not yet made it into a full Testing release.

As for Dynamic Mask, think of it as an Image Mask but with the ability to take any other source in as the mask. You can control how much each individual mask channel affects other channels, but most people only use it to drive the alpha channel


----------



## G0MJW (Apr 16, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Or you could learn how OBS Studio works, instead of blaming the lack of a feature in OBS Studio on an external plugin.
> 
> Edit: Just FYI, this is the section you should be posting in, not an unrelated plugin thread.
> Edit 2: Oh and guess what, it's quite clearly explained what the plugin can and can't do on the Wiki.


Actually no. The Plugin was I thinough supposed to expose the codec options, and it does, but not if you want to send UDP rather than record to a file under the record tab. The standard OBS can do this but does do it, but it does not use the latest ffmpeg capabilities or options to encode well. The plugin can do this, and does it well, but somewhere it seems to have lost the functionality from under the record settings to output to URL - which you see under "Custom Output (ffmpeg)"  whence the plugin option no longer appear, so no it is not about OBS capability but about this very plugin, which is why I ask here. I don't think you understand what I am trying to do and have consequently taken an attitude that I am not asking in the right place. This seems to be a problem throughout OBS. I see it lots of times when less experienced ask questions they are asked to RFTM but not where to find the TFM or where to look in TFM.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 16, 2021)

G0MJW said:


> Actually no. The Plugin was I thinough supposed to expose the codec options, and it does, but not if you want to send UDP rather than record to a file under the record tab. The standard OBS can do this but does do it, but it does not use the latest ffmpeg capabilities or options to encode well. The plugin can do this, and does it well, but somewhere it seems to have lost the functionality from under the record settings to output to URL - which you see under "Custom Output (ffmpeg)"  whence the plugin option no longer appear, so no it is not about OBS capability but about this very plugin, which is why I ask here. I don't think you understand what I am trying to do and have consequently taken an attitude that I am not asking in the right place. This seems to be a problem throughout OBS. I see it lots of times when less experienced ask questions they are asked to RFTM but not where to find the TFM or where to look in TFM.



Actually yes, and you'd have known this if you had spent the basic minimum required reading the manual(s). The plugin only interfaces with the plugin API, and *can't affect anything else*. It's literally in the name that the "Custom Output" is done via FFmpeg and not via the standard recording method, which would allow plugins to be available.

You are asking in the wrong place entirely, go back to the support for your platform. I am not your one-stop support for issues completely unrelated to the plugin - no matter how many people think that I am.


----------



## G0MJW (Apr 16, 2021)

I give up. You are not prepared to listen. IT IS ABOUT THE PLUGIN. You can't expect even advanced users to understand interfaces. We are not all programmers you know. Well maybe you don't. Even if it is about the interface it could very easily do this even if it's not via some other interface. All it needs is an option to do the same as custom.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 16, 2021)

G0MJW said:


> I give up. You are not prepared to listen. IT IS ABOUT THE PLUGIN. You can't expect even advanced users to understand interfaces. We are not all programmers you know. Well maybe you don't. Even if it is about the interface it could very easily do this even if it's not via some other interface. All it needs is an option to do the same as custom.



This is not about the plugin, the plugin has no way to affect the OBS Studio UI.


----------



## G0MJW (Apr 16, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Actually yes, and you'd have known this if you had spent the basic minimum required reading the manual(s). The plugin only interfaces with the plugin API, and *can't affect anything else*. It's literally in the name that the "Custom Output" is done via FFmpeg and not via the standard recording method, which would allow plugins to be available.
> 
> You are asking in the wrong place entirely, go back to the support for your platform. I am not your one-stop support for issues completely unrelated to the plugin - no matter how many people think that I am.


And I did take the time to read quite a lot of the documentation and did search.  Now. If you can make a plugin that works so well for recording, is it possible to adapt it to do the same and save to a URL or is that for some reason not possible? Many people would find this useful.


----------



## G0MJW (Apr 16, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> This is not about the plugin, the plugin has no way to affect the OBS Studio UI.


OK. I see that now. Such a pity as it was very nearly exactly what was needed.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 17, 2021)

G0MJW said:


> And I did take the time to read quite a lot of the documentation and did search.  Now. If you can make a plugin that works so well for recording, is it possible to adapt it to do the same and save to a URL or is that for some reason not possible? Many people would find this useful.



It is possible but not within the scope of the plugin. This is a feature request for OBS Studio itself, which should go to OBS Project Ideas. There's a few identical requests for this already.


----------



## asher_the_thrasher (Apr 17, 2021)

G0MJW said:


> And I did take the time to read quite a lot of the documentation and did search.  Now. If you can make a plugin that works so well for recording, is it possible to adapt it to do the same and save to a URL or is that for some reason not possible? Many people would find this useful.


No, that is not possible to do using this plugin at all nor would be in the scope of this plugin


----------



## G0MJW (Apr 17, 2021)

Well it can at least record to a file in the right format with the encoder extensions with much better quality. I just need to figure out if I can use that file as a source to stream from. That ought to be possible externally with a little c++ and a ramdisk without violating any rules of scope.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 17, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.10.0 Beta 3 (Testing)



> *This is a Testing release!*
> Testing releases are not meant for production use and should only be used for testing in isolated and controlled conditions. You can find the latest Production release here.
> 
> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon!*
> The StreamFX project is only possible through your support, either as a...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 18, 2021)

Meierhans said:


> Thank you for newest beta 2. I found pretty much everything working fine, beside Colorgrading effect killing alpha channel. And I wonder how dynamic mask is exactly ment  to be used. I created a (modified) luma is alpha version of a scene, and I can apply it, but its rather hit and miss to get the settings right. Any info would be welcome.



Hello, have you been able to test 0.10.0 Beta 3 yet? If so, is the observed bug still present? Additionally please note that there are two underlying bugs in the OBS Scene/Group rendering code that prevent correct alpha blending from working. See this issue and this other issue.


----------



## Meierhans (Apr 18, 2021)

@Xaymar Thank you for your fast response. That second OBS issue explains alot of the pain I had in the last week...
I will investigate on your plugins asap and report back.

In general: Coming from compositing background (After Effects/Nuke) and done some VJing over the years as well (VVVV/Resolume), I found OBS to be *incredible *performant in handling multiple high resolution 2D layers, even with tons of effects on top. In my last project I ran a total of 25 chromakeys, 40 color corrections, multiple LUT´s, Blooms etcpp onto multiple 1080p/4K layers on a Nvidia 2070 without a single hickup. AFX would render this with at least 0,5 FPS I guess....

With the latest developments like OSC-for-OBS (https://github.com/jshea2/OSC-for-OBS) and MIDIcontrol (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/midicontrol-control-obs-and-soundboard-with-midi-devices.940/) which allow to touch values in realtime from outside, we are coming close to a point that OBS can kick even Resolume and the like out of the water - at least for some tasks and for those willing to go the extra mile. Yet, for me there are some corners to cut, layer transfer modes would be one of the most important in my opinion - in case OBS architecture allows for it. As keying is very much in focus for me itm, I would also love to see some more advanced chromakey pulgins, and some FX to further fix/refine matte. I know, asking for alot.. 

Anyhow, if you find the time, I would love to have a chat with you about this.


----------



## Meierhans (Apr 18, 2021)

I just tested with fresh alpha 3, looks like the bug is gone on my machine (Win 10, OBS 26.1.1). THX!


----------



## Chochklah (Apr 19, 2021)

why on Shaders the effects aint working its give me black screen?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 20, 2021)

Chochklah said:


> why on Shaders the effects aint working its give me black screen?



You will have to be a bit more descriptive than "doesn't work". What doesn't work? What have you tried? What Shader? What about an OBS Studio log file like all support forums ask you for?


----------



## tygoz (Apr 20, 2021)

is it posseble to get the render the blur more smoth for the pc becouse my pc is laging if i had the filter on


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 20, 2021)

tygoz said:


> is it posseble to get the render the blur more smoth for the pc becouse my pc is laging if i had the filter on



Change the Type to Dual Filtering.


----------



## greg.k (Apr 20, 2021)

For the 3D Transform filter, I have X Y co-ordinates of 4 points within a "virtual set" where I want to display an input. I unerstand your XYZ rotation principles. Has anyone done the math that will allow converting 4 XY co-ordinates into rotational settings that can be used with 3D Transform in StreamFX ???


----------



## TerrierDarts (Apr 22, 2021)

Good day, i had a friend copy and paste one of my scenes... This scene had many source mirrors and now on her obs the source mirrors arent showing and will say no properties available. does anyone know of a fix or solution to this....many thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2021)

TerrierDarts said:


> Good day, i had a friend copy and paste one of my scenes... This scene had many source mirrors and now on her obs the source mirrors arent showing and will say no properties available. does anyone know of a fix or solution to this....many thanks



As already explained on the Discord, have your friend install StreamFX.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 25, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.10.0



> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon!*
> The StreamFX project is only possible through your support, either as a translator or as a Supporter on either Patreon or Github. Your support helps keep StreamFX free from Ads, even if it's just translating a few lines per month, or 1$ per month. If continuous support isn't your thing, maybe a one-time donation via...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (Apr 26, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS Studio) with a new update entry:
> 
> StreamFX 0.10.0
> 
> ...


Hello sir! Thanks for the update.

Any plans on releasing the zip file for manual installation? I could not find it in the assets tab on your GitHub releases page...

Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 26, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello sir! Thanks for the update.
> 
> Any plans on releasing the zip file for manual installation? I could not find it in the assets tab on your GitHub releases page...
> 
> Thanks!



The stable releases no longer have Archives (.zip, .7z) due to an increase in support traffic, as users apparently refuse to read 10 lines of instructions and instead prefer to read >10 lines of support chat. The Installer on Windows in the future will offer an option to extract instead of install, however it did not make it into the 0.10 release.

This change was announced on 2021-03-27, a full month earlier, on Discord and Twitter.


----------



## ASchneider (Apr 26, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> The stable releases no longer have Archives (.zip, .7z) due to an increase in support traffic, as users apparently refuse to read 10 lines of instructions and instead prefer to read >10 lines of support chat. The Installer on Windows in the future will offer an option to extract instead of install, however it did not make it into the 0.10 release.
> 
> This change was announced on 2021-03-27, a full month earlier, on Discord and Twitter.


No worries! I'll join your Discord to keep in touch with the news :) I just need to figure out how to update all of mine 5 portable OBS instances haha Thanks!


----------



## AptiX1 (Apr 26, 2021)

I have error. How to fix this?


Spoiler: IMG


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 26, 2021)

AptiX1 said:


> I have error. How to fix this?



You have set `-refs=32` which is out of range for Profile Level 4.2 at 1280x720. As the nvenc streaming guide says, you should adjust the `-refs=##` part until it works.


----------



## ASchneider (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello again Xaymar! Sorry to bother you, again :)

I was wondering about something really useful that I could not find a solution and maybe your plugin could do it, since it has FFMPEG encoding, if I got it right: Since I live stream a lot, I would love to have a secondary recording of just my game source, without overlays, chat, and so on. Would that be a possibility for a future update on your plugin? To be able to add a filter on a game source and set it to record a separate video file just for that source when local recording starts?

Thank you very much for you time!


----------



## AptiX1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> You have set `-refs=32` which is out of range for Profile Level 4.2 at 1280x720. As the nvenc streaming guide says, you should adjust the `-refs=##` part until it works.


Thanks for clarifying. True, I then myself guessed before, but I did not quite understand. And what value "-refs = ##" can take on Pascal? I've tried different ones, but the coder just won't let me stream. I have a GTX 1080 (not Ti)


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 26, 2021)

AptiX1 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. True, I then myself guessed before, but I did not quite understand. And what value "-refs = ##" can take on Pascal? I've tried different ones, but the coder just won't let me stream. I have a GTX 1080 (not Ti)


Keep trying until you find one that works, or read the H.264 Annex A.3.1 section, or just leave it out - like the guide says, it is optional.



ASchneider said:


> Hello again Xaymar! Sorry to bother you, again :)
> 
> I was wondering about something really useful that I could not find a solution and maybe your plugin could do it, since it has FFMPEG encoding, if I got it right: Since I live stream a lot, I would love to have a secondary recording of just my game source, without overlays, chat, and so on. Would that be a possibility for a future update on your plugin? To be able to add a filter on a game source and set it to record a separate video file just for that source when local recording starts?
> 
> Thank you very much for you time!



Nope. While it is possible for a plugin to do so, StreamFX is - like the name suggests - focused on tools for streaming. Maybe Exeldro will make such a plugin, however I will not.


----------



## TheSyntox (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi Xaymar, I tried to use your plugin for AMD FFmpeg encoder and the restream says that my keyframe interval is 1 (the live site says it's even 0.5).
I have set 2 seconds in OBS but no matter what value I use, restream says the same. x264 and native AMD AMF is fine. I use the latest release on RX6800. Could you let me know how to set this perhaps with a custom setting or else point me out to the right documentation, please?


----------



## jefrychen (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi Xaymar, can you provide zip version of windows installer. i need it for install streamfx to obs portable


----------



## Niamor (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello, in my recordings I have sometime have the first keyframe with wrong colors (fully grey)
Does anyone have an idea what could be the issue? I can post a log if needed.
Thank you.


----------



## Chochklah (Apr 28, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> You will have to be a bit more descriptive than "doesn't work". What doesn't work? What have you tried? What Shader? What about an OBS Studio log file like all support forums ask you for?



Every shaders effect just aint working on my camara ive tried install again and still nothing of the effects working.. 
here the logflies


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 29, 2021)

TheSyntox said:


> <snip>


As StreamFX sets everything necessary to actually work, I'm unsure how to fix the problem. I can't ship a newer FFmpeg version as there's some HLS security problem in newer versions, so whatever we have now is what you get.



jefrychen said:


> <snip>


Archive releases have been discontinued as they were causing unusual bug reports, which usually were traced back to faulty video tutorials on YouTube. Therefore in order to reduce the time wasted on support, it was decided to only provide Installers for platforms where it is possible to do so. It was planned to have a portable installation method for v0.10, but it did not make it in due to time constraints - it will come at a later time.



Niamor said:


> <snip>


This is usually an encoder or muxing issue, which can often be resolved by removing any Overclocking profiles applied manually or by the vendor of the hardware.



Chochklah said:


> <snip>


The shader you are attempting to use has no technique called "Draw", and as such can't be drawn with the chosen technique. Select another technique from the drop down.


----------



## TaradinoC (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there a formula to convert settings from the previous version of Color Grading to the new one?

To keep my camera looking the same as it did before the update, I temporarily rolled back to the previous version of StreamFX and converted my color grading filters into LUTs (by applying them to an original.png image source), but it'd be nice to be able to edit them in the Color Grading UI again without having to remake them from scratch.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 29, 2021)

TaradinoC said:


> <snip>


As you deleted the information that made the original LUT, no.


----------



## TaradinoC (Apr 30, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> As you deleted the information that made the original LUT, no.


I mean, I still have the color grading filters (and backed up settings), they're just disabled. I'm using Apply LUT filters instead because the updated color grading filters no longer give the same output.


----------



## Lodey (Apr 30, 2021)

Can't seem to get an answer to this anywhere I go, but can StreamFX do this pinch/bulge effect seen in this video?








						Potion Seller
					

A knight and a man who sells potions.https://static.macmillan.com/static/holt/famous-people/My book, Famous People, is out now!




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 30, 2021)

TaradinoC said:


> <snip>


The "Lift" option was origiinally broken and not properly looked at, which led to the filter being marked as "Stable" before it was actually working. In 0.10, I added the ability to precalculate a LUT in real-time to save GPU rendering time for large (>256x256) sources, which also came with the actual implementation of the "Lift" option. If you were relying on the broken behavior before, there is no way to restore that as it was broken and incorrect behavior which resulted in truncated or incorrect values.



Lodey said:


> <snip>


Shaders definitely can do this if you put in the effort to write one.


----------



## HigherAcer (Apr 30, 2021)

Not seeing a  manual installation zip for for windows on version 0.10.0 on github


----------



## Xaymar (May 1, 2021)

HigherAcer said:


> Not seeing a  manual installation zip for for windows on version 0.10.0 on github


The Archive (.Zip, .7z) based releases have been removed and will be replaced by an "Extract" option in the Windows Installer. Users on MacOS should already be able to extract the .pkg file, as it's just a fancy .zip.


----------



## Zoli_G (May 2, 2021)

Hi, I have an issue with StreamFX Color Grading Filter in OBS Studio. I use my stream PC with RTX 2060 (using NVENC in OBS) to stream from my gaming PC and consoles. I have to use Color Grading to fix the slight green tint I have when I stream from my consoles, then it looks perfect. The problem is after 1 or 2 hours of streaming I get a black stream in OBS, audio is ok. All I have to do is to turn off the Color Grading filter in OBS, then everything is fine again. Only after restarting OBS the filter works again without giving me a black screen. For now I am not sure why it is happening.
I tried diferent render modes in the filter, like Direct rendering, 8-bit look up table, non of them seem to work for more then 2 hours of streaming.

Here is the OBS Studio log where the error happens:

21:29:34.624: ==== Streaming Start ===============================================
21:34:56.427: User switched to scene 'Console'
23:25:15.630: Device Remove/Reset!  Rebuilding all assets...
00:00:22.818: User switched to scene 'BRB with chat'
00:03:16.011: User switched to scene 'Console'
02:43:32.225: User switched to scene 'Outro'
02:46:12.131: [rtmp stream: 'adv_stream'] User stopped the stream
02:46:12.131: Output 'adv_stream': stopping
02:46:12.131: Output 'adv_stream': Total frames output: 1139750
02:46:12.131: Output 'adv_stream': Total drawn frames: 1139730 (1139924 attempted)
02:46:12.131: Output 'adv_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 194 (0.0%)
02:46:12.132: Video stopped, number of skipped frames due to encoding lag: 270/1139849 (0.0%)
02:46:12.133: ==== Streaming Stop ================================================

It happened at 23:25, error message is everytime the same. Anybody has a similar issue or any tips how to fix it ? Thanks.


----------



## Xaymar (May 2, 2021)

Zoli_G said:


> 23:25:15.630: Device Remove/Reset!  Rebuilding all assets...



The log snippet you pasted reveals that your GPU Driver crashed in response to one or multiple other causes. The most likely cause is insufficient cooling or poor power supply performance. Unfortunately this is not something that is related to StreamFX, so I can help no further - but you should be able to restore the Color Grading effect with a simple update to the settings of it.


----------



## Zoli_G (May 2, 2021)

Yes I know it seems like the video driver is crashing, its just weird it happens only in OBS with the filter activated. It happens with the newest driver, doesnt crash anywhere alse like during video editing or any other encoding situations. OBS itself doesnt crash nor the stream stops, so I have to dig further into it to find the cause for this behavior.


----------



## Lodey (May 14, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> The "Lift" option was origiinally broken and not properly looked at, which led to the filter being marked as "Stable" before it was actually working. In 0.10, I added the ability to precalculate a LUT in real-time to save GPU rendering time for large (>256x256) sources, which also came with the actual implementation of the "Lift" option. If you were relying on the broken behavior before, there is no way to restore that as it was broken and incorrect behavior which resulted in truncated or incorrect values.
> 
> 
> Shaders definitely can do this if you put in the effort to write one.











						Shadertoy
					






					www.shadertoy.com
				




Would it be able to use this?


----------



## Xaymar (May 14, 2021)

Lodey said:


> Shadertoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you rewrite it to HLSL with the OBS Studio syntax additions, yes.


----------



## GargDrake (May 16, 2021)

You can't install this, since it's being removed the second it is installed. this is due to "security risk", and it looks like the software hasnt been sent / reported to the different antivirus softwares enough to be seen as a safe software and is instead being treaded as a threat.. or at least something like that.

It won't be installed because both windows defender and other softwares now see it as a threat for some weird reason.


----------



## GargDrake (May 16, 2021)

also i'm not saying the software is a threat, just saying that's why some might have trouble installing it.


----------



## Xaymar (May 16, 2021)

GargDrake said:


> also i'm not saying the software is a threat, just saying that's why some might have trouble installing it.



See Installation Guide.


----------



## jinugc (May 16, 2021)

I am looking for a shader like the image below for a curved view .





From my search i got some script like below .
uniform float cylinder_factor = 0.1;
uniform float background_cut = 0.1;

float4 mainImage(VertData v_in) : TARGET
{
    float2 uv = v_in.uv;
    uv.x -= 0.5;
    float bend = sqrt(1.0 - uv.x*uv.x*4);
    uv.y = uv.y/(1.0 - cylinder_factor)-bend*cylinder_factor;
    uv.y-=cylinder_factor/2;
    uv.x /= 2;
    uv.x += 0.5;
    float4 front_color = image.Sample(textureSampler, uv);
    front_color.rgb *= bend/2+0.5;
    if(front_color.a >= 1.0)
        return front_color;

    uv = v_in.uv;
    uv.x -= 0.5;
    if(abs(uv.x) < background_cut)
        return front_color;
    uv.y = uv.y/(1.0 - cylinder_factor)+bend*cylinder_factor;
    uv.y-=cylinder_factor/2;
    uv.x /= 2;
    if(uv.x > 0){
        uv.x = 1.0 - uv.x;
    }else{
        uv.x = 0 - uv.x;
    }

    float4 back_color = image.Sample(textureSampler, uv);
    back_color.rgb *=  0.5-bend/2;
    front_color.rgb *= front_color.a;
    front_color.rgb += back_color.rgb * (1.0 - front_color.a) * back_color.a;
    front_color.a = back_color.a * (1.0 - front_color.a) + front_color.a;
    return front_color;
}


----------



## AptiX1 (May 16, 2021)

Have a nice day, everyone. Today I noticed that StreamFX has stopped streaming. Writes "Output error.", Although everything worked flawlessly before. I set everything to default, but it didn't help. Reinstalling the plugin didn't help either. Am I doing something wrong?



Ed. I will also add that with standard Nvenc(new) it works without problems.



Spoiler: Log



10:21:57.178: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Initializing...
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] FFmpeg:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Custom Settings:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Standard Compliance: Strict
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Threading: Slice & Frame (with 1 threads)
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Video:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Texture: 1920x1080 nv12 BT.709 tv
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Framerate: 60/1 (60.000000 FPS)
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Keyframes:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Distance: 120 frames
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Nvidia NVENC:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Preset: ldkfs
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Rate Control: cbr_hq
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Two Pass: Enabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Look-Ahead: 0 Frames <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Adaptive I-Frames: Enabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Adaptive B-Frames: Enabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Bitrate:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Target: 6000000 bits/sec
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Minimum: 0 bits/sec <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Maximum: 0 bits/sec <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Buffer: 12000000 bits
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Quality:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Target: 0 <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Minimum: -1
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Maximum: -1
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Quantization Parameters:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] I-Frame: -1 <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] P-Frame: -1 <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] B-Frame: -1 <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] B-Frames: -1 Frames
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Reference Mode: ldkfs <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Adaptive Quantization:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Spatial AQ: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Strength: 8 <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Temporal AQ: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Other:
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Zero Latency: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Weighted Prediction: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Non-reference P-Frames: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Strict GOP: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Access Unit Delimiters: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Bluray Compatibility: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] A53 Closed Captions: Enabled <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] DPB Size: 0 Frames <Default>
10:21:57.179: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] H.264/AVC:
10:21:57.180: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Profile: high
10:21:57.180: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Level: ldkfs <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Initializing...
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] FFmpeg:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Custom Settings:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Standard Compliance: Strict
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Threading: None (with 1 threads)
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Video:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Input: 1920x1080 nv12 BT.709 Partial
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Output: 1920x1080 nv12 BT.709 Partial
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] On GPU Index: -1
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Framerate: 60/1 (60.000000 FPS)
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Keyframes:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Distance: 120 frames
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Nvidia NVENC:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Preset: ldkfs
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Rate Control: cbr_hq
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Two Pass: Enabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Look-Ahead: 0 Frames <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Adaptive I-Frames: Enabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Adaptive B-Frames: Enabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Bitrate:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Target: 6000000 bits/sec
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Minimum: 0 bits/sec <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Maximum: 0 bits/sec <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Buffer: 12000000 bits
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Quality:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Target: 0 <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Minimum: -1
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Maximum: -1
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Quantization Parameters:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] I-Frame: -1 <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] P-Frame: -1 <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] B-Frame: -1 <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] B-Frames: -1 Frames
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Reference Mode: ldkfs <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Adaptive Quantization:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Spatial AQ: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Strength: 8 <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Temporal AQ: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Other:
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Zero Latency: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Weighted Prediction: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Non-reference P-Frames: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Strict GOP: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Access Unit Delimiters: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Bluray Compatibility: Disabled <Default>
10:21:57.190: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] A53 Closed Captions: Enabled <Default>
10:21:57.191: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] DPB Size: 0 Frames <Default>
10:21:57.191: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] H.264/AVC:
10:21:57.191: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Profile: high
10:21:57.191: [StreamFX] [h264_nvenc] Level: ldkfs <Default>
10:21:57.403: [StreamFX] Unexpected exception in function '_create': Invalid argument.
10:21:57.403: Stream output type 'rtmp_output' failed to start!


----------



## Xaymar (May 18, 2021)

AptiX1 said:


> <snip>



One or more of your settings are invalid and not supported by your GPU.


----------



## AptiX1 (May 19, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> One or more of your settings are invalid and not supported by your GPU.


I uninstalled the StreamFX plugin and completely reinstalled OBS Studio, set it up again, and it worked.


----------



## Gitago (May 19, 2021)

I am having trouble installing the new update onto a portable version of OBS Studios... I recall there being an option to download a zip file of StreamFX to manually install into any folder... but this time around I am only seeing an automatic install which picks the directory for you... which happens to be the wrong one in my case... 

Is there anywhere to find a zipped version of the plugin thats ready for manual install?


----------



## Xaymar (May 20, 2021)

Gitago said:


> <snip>



Please read the past 3-4 pages, it was already answered.


----------



## Spectre (May 21, 2021)

So I have tried using this using the settings EposVox had setup in his video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B19P7giUtWc and while it has been working I have gotten an ecoding error twice now after streaming for a couple hours.  Here is the lines from the log when it generates the error:

00:04:08.012: [StreamFX] Unexpected exception in function '_encode_texture': Failed to open shared texture resource..
00:04:08.012: Error encoding with encoder 'streaming_h264'
00:04:08.012: [rtmp stream: 'adv_stream'] Encoder error, disconnecting

Didn't get the log file from the first time but it was about the time time streaming before it crashed.  This happened after I changed from one scene to another but I had already done that previously during the stream with no issues.  I've gone back through the guide and reapplied the settings from there and will try again tonight.  Just curious if anything stands out that would cause this error.


----------



## Spectre (May 24, 2021)

Just as an update since I went through and redid all the settings from the guide and it hasn't crashed yet.  Did two streams and no issues.


----------



## DeeJay1972 (May 24, 2021)

how can I delete this absolutely cleanly on my Mac OS ?
I have Delete plugin folder Stream fx in Library section but when i Start the obs Studio the Stream fx is allways there


----------



## Xaymar (May 25, 2021)

DeeJay1972 said:


> <snip>



Same as you would uninstall any other plugin. They're simply extracted to the correct place by the .pkg file.


----------



## FabioCarpi (May 28, 2021)

Can anyone help me?
Im trying to use the encoder for my radeon, but i got the error:
[StreamFX] Unexpected exception in function '_create': Encoder not found.


----------



## Xaymar (May 28, 2021)

FabioCarpi said:


> <snip>



That means that the encoder was not found on your platform or installation. Install the correct drivers for it.


----------



## ALIEN_I_AM (May 30, 2021)

Awesome Tool Xaymar, good job.
I wanted to ask if there is a standalone Version/Plugin only for the Source Mirror Option ? Because thats all i really need from the StreamFX Package. Thanks in advance for the reply !!!


----------



## Xaymar (May 30, 2021)

ALIEN_I_AM said:


> <snip>


No, and I'm not sure why you wouldn't just use StreamFX in that case. If you don't use a feature, it has no impact.


----------



## FabioCarpi (Jun 2, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> That means that the encoder was not found on your platform or installation. Install the correct drivers for it.


i have the lasted drivers installed...
AMD Radeon R7 M260
Driver 2021.0511.0309.5687


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 2, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.10.1



> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on Github Sponsors or Patreon!*
> The StreamFX project is only possible through your support, either as a translator or as a Supporter on either Patreon or Github. Your support helps keep StreamFX free from Ads, even if it's just translating a few lines per month, or 1$ per month. If continuous support isn't your thing, maybe a one-time donation via...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## t2wave (Jun 4, 2021)

Hm, I'm noticing Dynamic Masks are not working and are not an option as a filter any longer. Has this been removed?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 5, 2021)

t2wave said:


> Hm, I'm noticing Dynamic Masks are not working and are not an option as a filter any longer. Has this been removed?



Update OBS Studio, as the update notes say - which aren't optional reading material - the minimum OBS version is now 27.0.0


----------



## t2wave (Jun 6, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Update OBS Studio, as the update notes say - which aren't optional reading material - the minimum OBS version is now 27.0.0


Oh, thank you. I missed that detail. Sorry about that.


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 9, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Alpha 1 (Testing)



> *This is a Testing release!*
> Testing releases should never be used in Production workflows and only be used for Testing, which is why it is called Testing. You will be on your own if you decide to use the Testing release in Production, and very limited support can be given. To get the latest Production-ready release, follow this link.
> 
> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tomani (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey! I'm trying to use custom commands in FFmpeg, but I'm not sure if that's right. I'm familiar with x264 only. Trying to use custom motion estimation and others commands to improve deblocking. Is this right? 



Searched a bit, but didn't find nothing really helpful. Could someone help me?
Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 12, 2021)

Tomani said:


> Hey! I'm trying to use custom commands in FFmpeg, but I'm not sure if that's right. I'm familiar with x264 only. Trying to use custom motion estimation and others commands to improve deblocking. Is this right? View attachment 72120
> Searched a bit, but didn't find nothing really helpful. Could someone help me?
> Thanks!



StreamFX uses FFmpeg-like parsing, which is -KEY=VALUE -KEY=VALUE. If you want VALUE to contain spaces, surround the VALUE with quotes, or the entire -KEY=VALUE with quotes. The options you try to set are not valid options for AMD anyway, which will be very obvious with even minimal knowledge of FFmpeg, as you can run ffmpeg -help encoder=amf_h264 and get the actually available options pretty quickly.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jun 12, 2021)

I installed the production release of StreamFX and used the AMD-accelerated ffmpeg encoder last night for the first time, which I'm very pleased with.  Granted, I'm using it in its out-of-the-box state.

However, I'd love to be able to install StreamFX into a "portable" install of OBS I use for testing purposes.  However, while using the installer with the "/dir=(pathname)" flag does seem to work, it doesn't show when I start the program.

Any recommendations? I'd like to have a test setup I can use without worrying about killing my main setup.

Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 13, 2021)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> I installed the production release of StreamFX and used the AMD-accelerated ffmpeg encoder last night for the first time, which I'm very pleased with.  Granted, I'm using it in its out-of-the-box state.
> 
> However, I'd love to be able to install StreamFX into a "portable" install of OBS I use for testing purposes.  However, while using the installer with the "/dir=(pathname)" flag does seem to work, it doesn't show when I start the program.
> 
> ...



The "/dir=(pathname)" overrides the default directory, which is only used if you do not already have an installation of StreamFX. At the current moment, portable installations are not supported by the installer for now. This will be resolved whenever I get around to it, for the time being you should either find the archives in the CI used for the release, or use alternative tools to extract the installer.


----------



## Christophe DROD (Jun 13, 2021)

La dernière version de StreamFX ne propose plus « Displacement Mapping ». Comment continuer à utiliser ce filtre sur une nouvelle scène ? Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jun 13, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> The "/dir=(pathname)" overrides the default directory, which is only used if you do not already have an installation of StreamFX. At the current moment, portable installations are not supported by the installer for now. This will be resolved whenever I get around to it, for the time being you should either find the archives in the CI used for the release, or use alternative tools to extract the installer.



I installed Innoextract, using it to pull the contents out of the installer.  Copied the tree of files needed into my portable installation and tried it.  Works a treat, including showing the new encoder I can use on my setup.

Thanks!

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 13, 2021)

Christophe DROD said:


> La dernière version de StreamFX ne propose plus « Displacement Mapping ». Comment continuer à utiliser ce filtre sur une nouvelle scène ? Merci de votre réponse.



Displacement Mapping was deprecated in 0.7, and will be fully removed in 0.11. Shaders are the replacement, as they can already handle this with far better control and quality.


----------



## Christophe DROD (Jun 13, 2021)

Merci Xaymar. Quels sont les shaders qui permettent cela ? J'utilise des fichiers .png configurés comme des LUT dans le filtre "Displacement Mapping". Est-il possible de les utiliser avec les shaders ?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 14, 2021)

Christophe DROD said:


> Merci Xaymar. Quels sont les shaders qui permettent cela ? J'utilise des fichiers .png configurés comme des LUT dans le filtre "Displacement Mapping". Est-il possible de les utiliser avec les shaders ?



The shader that allows for it, Dynamic Displacement, is currently available via Discord: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme.../805100836694523904/displace_by_normal.effect . This requires the shader filter to be applied to a group where the image and the normal map is vertically stacked, so as an example for a 1920x1080 image, the top half is the image, then at a 1080px vertical offset is the normal map.


----------



## Christophe DROD (Jun 14, 2021)

Super ! Je vais tester. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 23, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Alpha 2 (Testing)



> *This is a Testing release!*
> Testing releases should never be used in Production workflows and only be used for Testing, which is why it is called Testing. You will be on your own if you decide to use the Testing release in Production, and very limited support can be given. To get the latest Production-ready release, follow this link.
> 
> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## EnriquePlay (Jun 24, 2021)

It is an excellent complement but if your PC is very fair to stream, do not use it because it requires moderate graphics


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 24, 2021)

System Requirements are on the Wiki. The plugin was tested on a system as low as an i5-4690 with an Intel HD graphics card and worked fine, assuming you don't go overkill with the number of effects you use, and actually use the faster options in some effects.


----------



## hmeneses (Jun 24, 2021)

is my  4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Ti good enough for newest super resolution?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 24, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Alpha 3 (Testing)



> *This is a Testing release!*
> Testing releases should never be used in Production workflows and only be used for Testing, which is why it is called Testing. You will be on your own if you decide to use the Testing release in Production, and very limited support can be given. To get the latest Production-ready release, follow this link.
> 
> *Enjoying the benefits of StreamFX? Then support it on...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 24, 2021)

hmeneses said:


> is my  4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Ti good enough for newest super resolution?



The NVIDIA Video Effects Redistributables page can answer that for you, which is also linked on the Wiki


----------



## TomberWolf (Jun 25, 2021)

Does anybody know if there's a rainbow overlay shader or how to create one?


----------



## Barnsbury (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi, I am newbie so excuse any dumb questions.

I installed this plugin as I wanted to encode captured video in H265 but I still dont get that option. I only see x264 or Hardware NVENC in Simple.  Or in Advanced - the only options are Nvidea NVENC h264.  My graphics card is Nvidia GTX 1660 Super.  CPU is AMD Ryzen 5900x

Is HEVC encoding possible? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ecuven (Jul 8, 2021)

Amazing plugin Xaymar, I congrat you, it's a pitty I can't install it in linux mint, I even updated the Obs version to 27.0.1 and I can't make or work. If you can't help me I aprecciate it.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 17, 2021)

Barnsbury said:


> Hi, I am newbie so excuse any dumb questions.
> 
> I installed this plugin as I wanted to encode captured video in H265 but I still dont get that option. I only see x264 or Hardware NVENC in Simple.  Or in Advanced - the only options are Nvidea NVENC h264.  My graphics card is Nvidia GTX 1660 Super.  CPU is AMD Ryzen 5900x
> 
> Is HEVC encoding possible? Thanks for your help.



Same question.  (Well, mine shows VAAPI for h.264 instead of NVENC, and I'm still debating which codec to use, and different hardware, but otherwise, same question.)

Fresh install of Ubuntu 20.04 on a 16-core Mac Pro (because NDI 4K decoding stutters severely in macOS)
StreamFX version 0.10.1
OBS v27.0.1 (installed from the official ppa:obsproject/obs-studio repository)
fmpeg version 4.2.4-1ubuntu0.1

The plug-in seems to have loaded.  I got the splash screen and the request to auto-update (which I denied, because I don't want to have auto-*anything* enabled).  The StreamFX menu appears.  However, I'm not seeing any additional codecs at all, nor anything else except for the menu item.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 17, 2021)

Log:








						Log file from OBS
					

Log file from OBS. GitHub Gist: instantly share code, notes, and snippets.




					gist.github.com
				




Also, the clang version won't load at all.  Log file:








						Failure to load the clang binary
					

Failure to load the clang binary. GitHub Gist: instantly share code, notes, and snippets.




					gist.github.com


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 17, 2021)

I figured out the missing plug-in issue.  They only show up under the "Recording" tab, not the "Streaming" tab.  I'm so used to them being the same that I didn't think about the fact that you can't stream h.265 or ProRes.  :-D


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 17, 2021)

dgatwood said:


> I figured out the missing plug-in issue.  They only show up under the "Recording" tab, not the "Streaming" tab.  I'm so used to them being the same that I didn't think about the fact that you can't stream h.265 or ProRes.  :-D



This is a restriction in how OBS Studio currently works. The encoders are present in both, but only Recording shows all encoders currently.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 18, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> This is a restriction in how OBS Studio currently works. The encoders are present in both, but only Recording shows all encoders currently.



Yeah, it makes total sense once you realize what's going on.  (The way the rest of the OBS UI is organized, not so much, but... :-D )


----------



## Zaytri (Jul 19, 2021)

Is there a way to export the LUT created by the Color Grading filter?


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 19, 2021)

Zaytri said:


> Is there a way to export the LUT created by the Color Grading filter?



At the moment, no. You can put in a feature request for it through the GitHub issue tracker.


----------



## AboveZero (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi, Xaymar!

May be i found help here.
Im using AMD AMF H.264/AVC (via FFMPEG) for streaming at Twitch, but i have very blurry picture in FPS games at the bright scenes.
Samples you can see at my channel .
Also include log.

Please give me advice on how to set up stream for better quality.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 2, 2021)

AboveZero said:


> ...



This thread is not for asking how to improve your stream quality, that is entirely on you.


----------



## AboveZero (Aug 2, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> This thread is not for asking how to improve your stream quality, that is entirely on you.



I will try to rephrase. 

I don`t need to improve my own stream quality by your hands, i need advice where i can find correct solution to tune up your plugin for better quality, because yours Github Wiki Guide section of Encoder FFmpeg AMF are empty, and a search on the Internet does not give specific answers which settings need to be changed and what they affect. And that is why I am asking you as a developer to guide me and users like me on the right path.

Sorry if this is a very difficult question for you, I just want to understand how this codec works correctly.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 2, 2021)

AboveZero said:


> <snip>



The manual, linked with the Open Manual button, will guide you to what settings do in some way. Since I do not design, build or create AMD or NVIDIA hardware or drivers, that is all the information I can give you, as I am not the developer of said hardware. As stated before, it is entirely on you to figure out what improves or decreases quality.

For information about the H.264 or H.265 codec, search for the codec specifications, which will explain in detail what the codec can do and how it works.


----------



## Mrwaylander (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi, thank you for great plugin. I've some problems with h265amd ffmpeg recordings, recording in obs goes without probems, file plays nice, but when I try to rewind my file it takes around 15 sec to start play. I've noticed in hwinfo64 that my gpu video decode usage is 100% at this moment, and when it start to play its around 30% load. That appears in mpc-hc and vlc too. Haven't tried it in any other players. But other h265 mkv playing without probems and rewind is also doen't take 15 sec. What can cause such problem?


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 20, 2021)

Found a bug with source mirror, when selecting (Scene) it doesnt pull the audio thorugh. It does on the mixer but you dont hear it in the final mix which is odd - any ideas? (i have selected the check audio box)


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 21, 2021)

thegr812k said:


> Found a bug with source mirror, when selecting (Scene) it doesnt pull the audio thorugh. It does on the mixer but you dont hear it in the final mix which is odd - any ideas? (i have selected the check audio box)



Not a bug.


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 21, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Not a bug.


Are you able to help troubleshooot this with me? I created a band new profile and a new scene to test and still get the same issue


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 21, 2021)

thegr812k said:


> Are you able to help troubleshooot this with me? I created a band new profile and a new scene to test and still get the same issue



Unlike Sources, Scenes do not have their own audio, so there is nothing to mirror.


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 22, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Not a bug.


I could do screenshare and show you the issue if you have tim


Xaymar said:


> Unlike Sources, Scenes do not have their own audio, so there is nothing to mirror.


Why do i see  sources witchin that scene play in the mixer then? (i also hear it as i use a seperate plugin)


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 23, 2021)

thegr812k said:


> <snip>


Scenes do not have audio themselves. Source Mirror is behaving correctly by playing nothing, as Scenes themselves do not output any audio.


----------



## mickyayger (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello. I have an issue with StreamFX Mirror source. Mirror source works fine on everything- but for webcam mirrors nothing will show unless I open the mirror source settings first. 

Every stream I have to click on all my webcam mirrors to get them to show when I enable them - is there something I'm missing or is it just the way it is?


----------



## DigibitDK (Sep 7, 2021)

I have installed this plugin, but I see no difference at all? No errors or alerts when installing it, it went smooth. Do I need to enable it or something? I dont get it.


----------



## DigibitDK (Sep 7, 2021)

Uninstalling OBS and StreamFX, and installing all again did the trick. Strange ...


----------



## itsTyrion (Sep 13, 2021)

Greetings. I was wondering if it would be possible to add NVENC H.265 (HEVC) to the stream encoder list? It works great for recording, including replay buffer, but unfortunately it's missing in the Stream tab.

YouTube has supported H.265 (and VP9) stream ingest for a while now (source) so I would be happy to see it added/unlocked. 
(You need to select "Show all" in OBS and then YouTube - HLS)


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 14, 2021)

itsTyrion said:


> Greetings. I was wondering if it would be possible to add NVENC H.265 (HEVC) to the stream encoder list? It works great for recording, including replay buffer, but unfortunately it's missing in the Stream tab.
> 
> YouTube has supported H.265 (and VP9) stream ingest for a while now (source) so I would be happy to see it added/unlocked.
> (You need to select "Show all" in OBS and then YouTube - HLS)
> View attachment 75102


StreamFX has no control over what you can and can't stream with, it simply provides encoders, sources, filters and transitions to libOBS.


----------



## ClunkTheBand (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey, before I ask, just wanted to say thanks for making this.  StreamFX is super useful and what I've been working on would be impossible without it.  Really cool plugin

Anyway my question is about overriding color formats in h.265/HEVC NVENC. There's a lot of options including yuv444p16le (which I assume is the top of its class in the yuv format) but other than that the options listed seem sorta random and the one I need is missing. I'm looking for yuv422p10le. Any chance it will be added in a future update?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 16, 2021)

ClunkTheBand said:


> Hey, before I ask, just wanted to say thanks for making this.  StreamFX is super useful and what I've been working on would be impossible without it.  Really cool plugin
> 
> Anyway my question is about overriding color formats in h.265/HEVC NVENC. There's a lot of options including yuv444p16le (which I assume is the top of its class in the yuv format) but other than that the options listed seem sorta random and the one I need is missing. I'm looking for yuv422p10le. Any chance it will be added in a future update?



If you do not understand what the color formats actually are and what color formats OBS provides, leave it as Automatic.


----------



## ClunkTheBand (Sep 16, 2021)

I've been trying to record a 10-bit 4:2:2 camera which would optimally be recorded with the matching yuv422p10le.

I did figure out from testing though that yuv444p16le does record 10-bit, so I will probably use that even though it costs a little overkill in chroma subsambling.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 17, 2021)

ClunkTheBand said:


> I've been trying to record a 10-bit 4:2:2 camera which would optimally be recorded with the matching yuv422p10le.
> 
> I did figure out from testing though that yuv444p16le does record 10-bit, so I will probably use that even though it costs a little overkill in chroma subsambling.



OBS does not provide anything but 8-bit RGBX/YUVX. Changing the color format does nothing but add a lossy conversion step.


----------



## Bobby© (Oct 2, 2021)

Great plugin! And flexible that's the most appreciated)
I'm just stuck with one idea that should be quite simple to realize, but I can't figure out how to bind another source or at least a video file to a transition Shader. Is there any option to define it in the effect code? Any example is very welcome =)


----------



## Copain (Oct 3, 2021)

I am trying to reinstall all my setup on OBS and I realize that as soon as I install the last version of StreamFx, the change of scenes becomes much slower. I go from a fraction of a second to 2 or 3 seconds.

I do not see at all where it can come from. But I will have to do without this plugin unfortunately. Maybe there is something I can do to fix the problem?

Thx to your job


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 5, 2021)

Copain said:


> I am trying to reinstall all my setup on OBS and I realize that as soon as I install the last version of StreamFx, the change of scenes becomes much slower. I go from a fraction of a second to 2 or 3 seconds.
> 
> I do not see at all where it can come from. But I will have to do without this plugin unfortunately. Maybe there is something I can do to fix the problem?
> 
> Thx to your job


If you have added any of the StreamFX filters to a scene or source, the problem likely lies with that, not with the latest version of StreamFX.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 15, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Alpha 5 (Testing)



> *⚠ This is a Testing release! ⚠*
> These releases should _never_ be used in Production workflows, and you take all responsibility for what happens if you do! We can not guarantee functionality, performance or even stability in Testing releases, which is why they should only be used in Test environments. You can find the...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 17, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Alpha 6 (Testing)



> *⚠ This is a Testing release! ⚠*
> These releases should _never_ be used in Production workflows, and you take all responsibility for what happens if you do! We can not guarantee functionality, performance or even stability in Testing releases, which is why they should only be used in Test environments. You can find the latest Production-ready release here.
> 
> *Support StreamFX on Github...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Erick Smith (Oct 23, 2021)

I had issues leaving feedback, but....as positive feedback:  I didn't know where I could really use StreamFX until I attached my encoder to a portable instance of OBS with it as a preview (Program mode).  I can set a very high bandwidth and buffer to include use 1000 seconds for keyframes.  StreamFX can really go beyond limits that I never thought was possible, which allows me to capture very high quality recordings that can rival that of real equipment.  Kudos!

[edit]  I didn't know that you added this.  I'm using the testing release and will try it.
Added 'Portable' installation method to the Windows Installer


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 25, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Alpha 7 (Testing)



> *⚠ This is a Testing release! ⚠*
> These releases should _never_ be used in Production workflows, and you take all responsibility for what happens if you do! We can not guarantee functionality, performance or even stability in Testing releases, which is why they should only be used in Test environments. You can find the latest Production-ready release here.
> 
> *Please read the...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Olivier J. (Nov 3, 2021)

hello,
i update the plugin on my Mac ...with Alpha7
but the Corner Pin doesn't work ... when i set X or Y, nothing on the screen !
Have you problems with this or is it my computer ?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 8, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Alpha 8 (Testing)



> *⚠ This is a Testing release! ⚠*
> These releases should _never_ be used in Production workflows, and you take all responsibility for what happens if you do! We can not guarantee functionality, performance or even stability in Testing releases, which is why they should only be used in Test environments. You can find the latest Production-ready release here.
> 
> *Please read the...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Olivier J. (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello,

It's GREAT , Alpha 8works on my Mac !
Congratulations, it's fun to use it !

Thank you !


----------



## gamingop (Nov 8, 2021)

It would be nice to have a simple zoom option like the previous version for nvidia face tracking. :)


----------



## Olivier J. (Nov 8, 2021)

excuse me, i don't have the virtual greenscreen ..


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 8, 2021)

gamingop said:


> It would be nice to have a simple zoom option like the previous version for nvidia face tracking. :)



The old Zoom option simply controlled Padding in pixel amounts. This has now been replaced with separate padding fields that can take either pixels or percent relative to the tracked face size.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 8, 2021)

Olivier J. said:


> excuse me, i don't have the virtual greenscreen ..



Please read the wiki: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/wiki


----------



## Olivier J. (Nov 9, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> The old Zoom option simply controlled Padding in pixel amounts. This has now been replaced with separate padding fields that can take either pixels or percent relative to the tracked face size.



i'm stupid ..
As i work on Pc and on Mac .. Virtual Greenscreen is only for Windows, not for MacOS !
thank you !


----------



## phrostyphace (Nov 10, 2021)

hi, i apologize if i should be able to figure this out myself, but i configured the virtual background, and it works great.
how do i get the part that is black to be transparent, so the video shows up anywhere i do not. now it is just black all around me, or whatever color i choose.

i want it to be see through

thanks for this amazing work btw, will definitely be a supporter!


----------



## Kalgos (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello,

I have been using your plugin for a couple of days now. And I have to say I really like it. 
However, I seem to have run into a bit of a “bug”. Not sure if you already have got a report on it, or somehow, I’m the first one to experience it.

The “bug” is that if I set my bitrate to 6000, and I record/stream my game, and I then end the recording. BUT decide to start recording again right after. For some reason OBS says that I’m now recording with anywhere from 17k to 25k bitrate instead.

https://obsproject.com/logs/KCxzM6Blcz9weCMC

I don’t know how much a log will help, if at all. But here is one. The first recording is fine, however the second on is where the problem is.

Normally to fix this problem, I just restart OBS and it seems fine for a couple of recordings.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 16, 2021)

Kalgos said:


> ...



StreamFX does not implement any encoders, merely interfaces with them. Any problems with the encoder themselves are to be brought up with the creator of the encoder instead.


----------



## awrebels (Nov 18, 2021)

Is there any way to do a dynamic mask stinger? I've played around with the new stinger matte transition but the luma matte transitions A to B via black to white. It would be great if the black/white luma mask could be black for alpha and white for opaque, and the transition point is still in play. My reasoning for this is avi, mov, and even webm files which all can have alpha layers are resource hogs whether decoding or from just filesize. Having it all in an h.264 with a luma matte seems like it would be better for resource management. So is this an edge case or are there any plans to use dynamic mask for stingers?
thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 26, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Beta 1 (Testing)



> *⚠ This is a Testing release! ⚠*
> These releases should _never_ be used in Production workflows, and you take all responsibility for what happens if you do! We can not guarantee functionality, performance or even stability in Testing releases, which is why they should only be used in Test environments. You can find the latest Production-ready...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 27, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Beta 2 (Testing)



> *⚠ This is a Testing release! ⚠*
> These releases should _never_ be used in Production workflows, and you take all responsibility for what happens if you do! We can not guarantee functionality, performance or even stability in Testing releases, which is why they should only be used in Test environments. You can find the latest Production-ready release here...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Some1sm (Nov 28, 2021)

Will Upscaling filter suport AMD FSR anytime soon? From my understanding it's NVIDIA only right now. Might be the last thing needed to match NVENC with h265 haha


----------



## Nass86 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hey, I've got this for my Windows Laptop which is great, but I have an iMac 2011 stuck on IOS High Sierra 10.13 - I can't seem to navigate to a version of StreamFX that works on OSX 10.13 - would you be able to point me to the latest version?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 7, 2021)

Nass86 said:


> Hey, I've got this for my Windows Laptop which is great, but I have an iMac 2011 stuck on IOS High Sierra 10.13 - I can't seem to navigate to a version of StreamFX that works on OSX 10.13 - would you be able to point me to the latest version?



As stated on the System Requirements page, StreamFX _requires_ MacOS 10.15 or later. There is no gain for StreamFX to support anything older than 10.15, as most devices within the last 5 years actually capable of running the effects at reasonable performance have the ability to upgrade to 10.15 or later.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 12, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0 Release Candidate 1 (Testing)



> *⚠ This is a Testing release! ⚠*
> These releases should _never_ be used in Production workflows, and you take all responsibility for what happens if you do! We can not guarantee functionality, performance or even stability in Testing releases, which is why they should only be used in Test environments. You can find the latest Production-ready release here.
> 
> *Please read the...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Lilith_C (Dec 14, 2021)

Can you help me please?!!(( Why is my OBS  dont see this plugin?? Where i made a mistake?

1 pic.: downloaded here
2 pic.: this exe file
My OBS way is F:\OBS-studio, so I instaled this exe file in same way: F:\OBS-studio
3 pic. As you can see, plugin is ready, but i cant add it when i press on + because there are no any new options.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 14, 2021)

Lilith_C said:


> Can you help me please?!!(( Why is my OBS  dont see this plugin?? Where i made a mistake?
> 
> 1 pic.: downloaded here
> 2 pic.: this exe file
> ...



Provide a log file using the built-in log uploader in OBS Studio. See this guide on how to do that.


----------



## daniellangeplays (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi, love the Auto-framing feature, however, it seems like settings reset when you look away.
Any temporary solution for this?
I have set stability to 98%, but stability resets when looking away.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 15, 2021)

daniellangeplays said:


> Hi, love the Auto-framing feature, however, it seems like settings reset when you look away.
> Any temporary solution for this?
> I have set stability to 98%, but stability resets when looking away.



Settings don't reset if you look away, that is not functionality that has been included.


----------



## daniellangeplays (Dec 15, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Settings don't reset if you look away, that is not functionality that has been included.


I realize it's not a feature, but there seem to be an issue with the stability setting.
When I set it to 98, it's fine, but when I look away it seem to reset even if the setting is still 98, can post link


----------



## daniellangeplays (Dec 15, 2021)

Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					clips.twitch.tv


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 15, 2021)

daniellangeplays said:


> Twitch
> 
> 
> Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.
> ...



That looks like its working as intended. There is no face for it to track, so it reverts to the full frame.


----------



## daniellangeplays (Dec 15, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> That looks like its working as intended. There is no face for it to track, so it reverts to the full frame.


But that's not the issue. Again, the issue is the stability _after _it finds my face again.








						Auto-framing fail demonstration.
					






					youtu.be
				



Please watch the vid.


----------



## AssistMePlease (Dec 19, 2021)

I downloaded StreamFX and installed it in order to capture videos in ProRes within OBS however that option is not appearing for some reason. None of the options are appearing, in fact. I've uninstalled and reinstalled it twice...in addition to doing the same with OBS. Still not working. MacOC Catina 10.15.7. Any idea what I can do to correct this?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 27, 2021)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.0



> *Please read the Installation Guide!*
> The installation guide covers the required hardware and software to run the plugin, and how to install it through the various options. Please make sure that you have read it in it's entirety before asking for help, as most issues can simply be solved by reading it and actually following all the steps, including installing the necessary prerequisites...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## daniellangeplays (Dec 27, 2021)

Auto-framing stability still seem to be a bit bugged :/








						2021 12 27 19 35 31
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 28, 2021)

daniellangeplays said:


> Auto-framing stability still seem to be a bit bugged :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's still experimental, as shown on the wiki. If the feature is important to you, I recommend commissioning someone to fix it completely.


----------



## daniellangeplays (Dec 28, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> It's still experimental, as shown on the wiki. If the feature is important to you, I recommend commissioning someone to fix it completely.


So, there's nothing you can do? :/
It's my favourite part of StreamFX so far.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 5, 2022)

daniellangeplays said:


> So, there's nothing you can do? :/
> It's my favourite part of StreamFX so far.



I can do a lot, but that doesn't mean that I will do it. I've marked features as experimental for a good reason, and if you encounter problems with them: welp that sucks, they'll be fixed when I get to them.


----------



## falti (Jan 9, 2022)

Absolutely fantastic plugin!

I have a question: is there any trick to do something like this? I don't even know how to call it: "3D transform along a path" "bending around a circle" - or so?






Display Capture like this (yes, it's boring PowerPoint ;-)  :





Result (made quick and dirty with an image editor...)


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 9, 2022)

falti said:


> Absolutely fantastic plugin!
> 
> I have a question: is there any trick to do something like this? I don't even know how to call it: "3D transform along a path" "bending around a circle" - or so?



If you want it easy, things like UE4, Unity, vMix and TouchDesigner can do it with ease. If easy is not something you want to pay for or learn another software, then you'll be constrained to writing shaders or your own plugin that can do this.


----------



## falti (Jan 10, 2022)

@Xaymar Thanks for coming back to this. 
Not sure if I explained correctly what I was looking for: what I meant was not a one time change to a given image, but a filter that can be applied to a display capture that will bend it into this rounded form to fit the curved TV studio element - very much like 3D transform does, but with the additional _rounding._
I'm afraid my programming skills do not suffice to make such a shader or plugin


----------



## Sarana2 (Jan 13, 2022)

Since I installed StreamFX, my OBS has crashed. Only when I uninstall StreamFX can I use OBS again.


----------



## Agent_PK_1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi, trying to use the blur effect to blur out the background in my webcam and find the image mask is doing weird things.

I took a screenshot of my cam and opened it in photoshop. drew around myself, and made a black blob. i deleted all the other layers and saved as a transparent png.





i added this in the blur mask settings and it blurred me out whilst the background was clear.

i tried again with the image below and weirdly got the exact same result???? any idea what i did wrong?? Thanks you


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 19, 2022)

Masks are grayscale per channel from 0 (black) to 1 (white). By making something fully opaque, you told the masking function to fully blur it. The opposite happens probably because your image editor does not treat transparency as its own channel, but as a property of color.


----------



## Agent_PK_1 (Jan 20, 2022)

> "Xaymar, post: 557467, member: 19269"]
> Masks are grayscale per channel from 0 (black) to 1 (white). By making something fully opaque, you told the masking function to fully blur it. The opposite happens probably because your image editor does not treat transparency as its own channel, but as a property of color.




Thanks! I realise now that this is more of an issue about masks in general (and my lack of understanding of them) and not so much an issue with your plugin, so thank you for taking the time to explain that, really appreciated. I am using photoshop and am pretty new to anything beyond MS Paint lol.

The plugin is awesome btw it adds so much more functionality to obs


Thanks again
PK


----------



## daniellangeplays (Jan 23, 2022)

Agent_PK_1 said:


> Hi, trying to use the blur effect to blur out the background in my webcam and find the image mask is doing weird things.
> 
> I took a screenshot of my cam and opened it in photoshop. drew around myself, and made a black blob. i deleted all the other layers and saved as a transparent png.
> 
> ...


Use the bottom image and make a white layer underneath the black background.
Mask work like this: Black = removes, White = keeps


----------



## NikkiandBunty (Jan 25, 2022)

We've use StreamFX for so many things! Playing retro games and applying barrel distortion to the screen looks great :) Just one question: what is Source Mirror replaced by? Thank you!


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 3, 2022)

NikkiandBunty said:


> We've use StreamFX for so many things! Playing retro games and applying barrel distortion to the screen looks great :) Just one question: what is Source Mirror replaced by? Thank you!


It's still source mirror?


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 11, 2022)

Hi,
This plugin seems to be awesome! I just discovered it. However, I am going to have to go through hoops in order to upgrade to allow my Mac to be able to install it. I am loving it on my virtual Wn10 machine getting to know it, but is limited because a VM is limited in horsepower in comparisons to the host machine in this case a Mac. My question is does StreamFX  have the same capabilities in Mac as it does in Windows? Sometimes their are differences. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 11, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi,
> This plugin seems to be awesome! I just discovered it. However, I am going to have to go through hoops in order to upgrade to allow my Mac to be able to install it. I am loving it on my virtual Wn10 machine getting to know it, but is limited because a VM is limited in horsepower in comparisons to the host machine in this case a Mac. My question is does StreamFX  have the same capabilities in Mac as it does in Windows? Sometimes their are differences. Thanks in advance.



No, as shown on the wiki/manual. Mac is incapable of some of the things that Windows and Linux can do, so you'll either have to jump ship, or live with the reduction in features on Mac.


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 15, 2022)

I just wanted to THANK YOU Xaymar! I had to install OS 10.15 on an external in order to use it. I was worried that your plugin was going to have some limits as most software for a Mac is limited in comparisons to a PC, so I was worried about a letdown. I haven't done a side by side comparison, but whatever you installed for the Mac is truly incredible. It is a game changer for me in terms of OBS. I'm not a gamer. LOL., but I would like to make some instructional videos with a little it of creative awesomeness and StreamFX will help me to do that!  THANKS AGAIN TO YOU AND YOUR TEAM!


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 17, 2022)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.1 Alpha 1 (Testing)



> *⚠ This is a Testing release! ⚠*
> These releases should _never_ be used in Production workflows, and you take all responsibility for what happens if you do! We can not guarantee functionality, performance or even stability in Testing releases, which is why they should only be used in Test environments. You can find the latest Production-ready release here.
> 
> *Please read the...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## osimood (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi Everyone
I just got an RTX 2070, and tried to install StreamFX 0.11.0 in order to use the Virtual Greenscreen in OBS 27.2
I installed:

the latest drivers Studio Driver 511.65 
NVidia Video Effect 0.6.5
NVidia AR 0.7.9
Still when I try to access the filters in my logitech Brio, I do not see the virtual Greenscreen option in the filters, anything I am missing ?
Many thanks
O


----------



## housemusicasylum (Feb 22, 2022)

Anyone else receiving "Starting the output failed" after the latest OBS update with StreamFX?


----------



## anirudh109 (Feb 22, 2022)

housemusicasylum said:


> Anyone else receiving "Starting the output failed" after the latest OBS update with StreamFX?


made an account to help out, use the testing channel instead of releases channel, granted it might be buggy (I haven't faced any yet but can't cancel the possibility of it)
the direct link of it is here incase you don't want to update from inside OBS: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/releases/tag/0.11.1b1


----------



## 00hanny00 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hello all, i have installed the new Version OBS Flatpak (linux). Is it possible to install the plugin inside of the Flatpak?


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 23, 2022)

00hanny00 said:


> Hello all, i have installed the new Version OBS Flatpak (linux). Is it possible to install the plugin inside of the Flatpak?



There is no official support for Flatpak versions, unless the maintainers of Flatpak wish to maintain the Flatpak version of StreamFX. If Flatpak loads plugins from the usual location, you can still use the normal installation method for Linux.


----------



## Luminair (Feb 25, 2022)

Feature request for the NVENC guide: Mention that hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling must be enabled in Windows to allow OBS to prioritize encoding so it doesn't get slowed down by the game's own graphical rendering. The alternative is to run OBS in administrator mode.

Nvidia source: https://twitter.com/gerdelgado/status/1496657523700420608


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 25, 2022)

I read about Green Screen within FX for Windows (experimental now), but will it be available for Mac anytime soon? That would be awesome! You and your team seem to do everything to the Max! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 25, 2022)

Luminair said:


> Feature request for the NVENC guide: Mention that hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling must be enabled in Windows to allow OBS to prioritize encoding so it doesn't get slowed down by the game's own graphical rendering. The alternative is to run OBS in administrator mode.
> 
> Nvidia source: https://twitter.com/gerdelgado/status/1496657523700420608



This is not related to StreamFX at all.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 25, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> I read about Green Screen within FX for Windows (experimental now), but will it be available for Mac anytime soon? That would be awesome! You and your team seem to do everything to the Max! Looking forward to it!



If you have a Mac with an NVIDIA GPU, and can manage to convince NVIDIA to port their library to Mac, then sure! If not, well, good luck finding an alternative.


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 25, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> If you have a Mac with an NVIDIA GPU, and can manage to convince NVIDIA to port their library to Mac, then sure! If not, well, good luck finding an alternative.


I was afraid of that! LOL. However, I thought I just visited the Nvidia site and they said a VR green screen was available for "Big Sur" which I am purposely delaying on getting.  I might be wrong though. I've finally got Roy Shilkrot Background Remover to be stable on OS Catalina. It needs some updating or fixing some issues, but I am able to play around with it. I asked you because of the fantastic job you do with StreamFX. I can't believe all that it can do, but flawlessly! Thank You for your quick response!


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 26, 2022)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.11.1



> *Please read the Installation Guide!*
> The installation guide covers the required hardware and software to run the plugin, and how to install it through the various options. Please make sure that you have read it in it's entirety before asking for help, as most issues can simply be solved by reading it and actually following all the steps, including installing the necessary prerequisites...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Kir_Lucky (Feb 28, 2022)

Good afternoon. Who has faced complaints from viewers - decoding error 3000 ?


----------



## Want To Learn (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi Xaymar, I am super grateful for StreamFX. I am having a ball with it, but I have a question though. It seems like your plugin can do the impossible, but is their a coding reason why you and other plugin developers don't tackle circular or can make sources circular objects. I am just curious as I am not a programmer.  Thanks again!


----------



## Elizabeth McFife (Mar 5, 2022)

Kir_Lucky said:


> Good afternoon. Who has faced complaints from viewers - decoding error 3000 ?


Everyone I know using StreamFX is having this issue with their viewers. Error 3000 or 1000 on 1080p. Selecting 720p makes the stream watchable but it looks like 240p minecraft graphics and completely hot garbage. Making a clip of the VOD or stream comes out completely fine.

The fix for this is to disable hardware acceleration in your browser, and the stream will display fine.

Also someone earlier was having issues starting encoding, you can no longer have reference frames enabled, either via slider or the commandline arguments at the bottom. Remove reference frames, and you will be able to stream.


----------



## Elizabeth McFife (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh also forgot to mention, the stream is also exceeding the rate limit you set, by about 250k. Which is also weird AF


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 7, 2022)

Kir_Lucky said:


> Good afternoon. Who has faced complaints from viewers - decoding error 3000 ?





Elizabeth McFife said:


> <snip>


The error your viewers are seeing is due to the configuration of the encoder you've selected. Decoding errors with hardware decoding always mean that one or more of your settings is either breaking the specification itself, or the viewers hardware is unable to keep up with the requirements put on them. Note that at the current time, the majority of devices only guarantee support for Main 4.2, and exceeding it - either manually or automatically - will result in some viewers being unable to watch.



Want To Learn said:


> Hi Xaymar, I am super grateful for StreamFX. I am having a ball with it, but I have a question though. It seems like your plugin can do the impossible, but is their a coding reason why you and other plugin developers don't tackle circular or can make sources circular objects. I am just curious as I am not a programmer.  Thanks again!



In my case it's because I don't need it, and if I needed it I already know how to do it with the things that I already have.


----------



## Hrethgir (Mar 9, 2022)

Not sure where to post this question but I have checked the Log Viewer for OBS 27.2.3 and I cannot get StreamFX to update past version 0.10.1.0 to 0.11.1.  I've tried deleting the .dll file manually, unstalling StreamFX through windows, updating StreamFX with the Windows .exe file and restarting OBS.. 

There is something wrong with my OBS where it refuses to accept a new version of StreamFX and many times when I launch the program it shows the pop up to update StreamFX, I click the OK button and it brings me to the download page, where I install the latest version and go through the same process. 

It's been like this for several versions of StreamFX now ever since 0.10.1 and I'm not sure what's causing it.  Really at a loss because I've searched through so many forum posts but cannot find this exact issue.  

I also checked the FAQ which says How Can I Tell That StreamFX Has Been Successfully Installed? and I should have a StreamFX menu option at the top of the OBS window, which I do not.  Despite the Log Viewer stating 0.10.1 is installed (and I think I've seen a few of the filters in transitions or under scenes), I don't have this drop down menu at the top next to StreamElements, UI.Help, ETC


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 9, 2022)

Hrethgir said:


> Not sure where to post this question but I have checked the Log Viewer for OBS 27.2.3 and I cannot get StreamFX to update past version 0.10.1.0 to 0.11.1.  I've tried deleting the .dll file manually, unstalling StreamFX through windows, updating StreamFX with the Windows .exe file and restarting OBS..
> 
> There is something wrong with my OBS where it refuses to accept a new version of StreamFX and many times when I launch the program it shows the pop up to update StreamFX, I click the OK button and it brings me to the download page, where I install the latest version and go through the same process.
> 
> ...



Going by the information provided, it's probably best if you just reinstall OBS Studio/StreamElements.Live from scratch, and also reinstall StreamFX. Note that StreamFX officially only supports OBS Studio, and you're on your own if you use forks.


----------



## Hrethgir (Mar 9, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> Going by the information provided, it's probably best if you just reinstall OBS Studio/StreamElements.Live from scratch, and also reinstall StreamFX. Note that StreamFX officially only supports OBS Studio, and you're on your own if you use forks.



Okay, thank you!  I was assuming it might be the route I'd have to go because something in OBS is latching on to this older version of StreamFX and not updating no matter how many times I installed a newer version, I even found an old version of StreamFX.dll and it's plugin folders on another hard drive and deleted those, but no StreamFX files are on or in my Installation OBS folder and hard drive.. so that was very confusing.

I am using Stream scenes collection manager I think it's called, I'm not positive how to make sure my backups for everything keep working once I uninstall OBS but hoping they do so I don't have to redo my entire stream setup again.

It looks like I'm only using OBS Studio 64-bit running as admin, StreamElements plugin and a few others so I assume that's the correct version because I installed StreamFX before with no problems.


----------



## jtstrecker (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi there,

Sorry if this has already been addressed, but I've not come across it before.

Recently I created a scene collection for a friend to use for livestreams, which included the use of StreamFX's SDF Effects for an Outer Glow and the 3D Transform effect. Everything worked perfectly on my computer. However, after they installed StreamFX onto their computer and plopped everything else into OBS, the Outer Glow was on both the 3D Transformed shape AND the *actual* outer border of the source, like where you would click-and-drag to resize it. So there's just an extra glow around an "invisible" border. I had them just turn off that effect for now, but it was really helping to sell the effect we were going for.

I'm hoping someone else has experienced this and knows how to solve this issue. Does it make a difference that I designed the setup on a PC and they're using a Mac? (Aka, different installations of the StreamFX plugin, technically).

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Hrethgir (Mar 10, 2022)

So here's a continuation of my question of StreamFX not updating..

I looked in the log viewer and see this:
"16:37:30.186: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'StreamFX.dll'
16:37:30.186: [StreamFX] Loading Version 0.10.1.0-gc8484f65
16:37:30.206: [StreamFX] <NVIDIA Face Tracking Filter> Failed to load Nvidia AR SDK runtime.
16:37:30.206: [StreamFX] Loaded Version 0.10.1.0-gc8484f65"

I wonder if this is the reason why StreamFX is not updating, the failed to load 'en-US' text when I install version 0.11.1 from 0.10.1?  Any ideas on how one fixes this?  Or what is a good way to remove StreamFX plugin as an old version stuck on the PC, I see version 0.11.1 in the add or remove programs in Windows 10, but no idea on how to remove the old version or uninstall it besides just deleting the StreamFX.dll file in the OBS-studio plugins folder.

I will attempt uninstalling OBS studio as well to fix this but I'm trying all methods before resorting to that if there's a way.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 10, 2022)

jtstrecker said:


> <snip>


The plugin expects both the DirectX and OpenGL backends to behave identically, however currently it seems like the OpenGL backend ignores or sets its own border color. You also really shouldn't use Signed Distance Fields for large sources, at best use them for smaller text elements.



Hrethgir said:


> <snip>


Unfortunately without a full log file nobody here can help you.


----------



## Winsent59 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hello. I've been using "NVIDIA NVENC H.264/AVC (via FFmpeg)" for a long time, but after updating I ran into a problem, when I started broadcasting in OBS "failed to start broadcasting, output failed" when I enter -refs=3 or -refs=4, etc. this error crashes, does anyone know what is the reason and how to solve my problem? It's very important to me, thank you. P.S. Screen resolution is always set to 2293x960


----------



## jtstrecker (Mar 16, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> The plugin expects both the DirectX and OpenGL backends to behave identically, however currently it seems like the OpenGL backend ignores or sets its own border color. You also really shouldn't use Signed Distance Fields for large sources, at best use them for smaller text elements.



Interesting...it works just fine on my PC. I do have a lot of RAM and a great graphics card, so I'm not sure if that helps at all compared to my buddy.


----------



## Homer911 (Mar 24, 2022)

I was having issues with one of my video sources and as part of my debugging needed to uninstall StreamFX.  I used the default uninstall option (with OBS shutdown), but this resulted in OBS becoming corrupted  - every time I opened OBS subsequently, it reported an error and shut down (I'm on the current version).  I ended up having to uninstall OBS (keeping user settings) and reinstalling from a fresh download in order to get it working again


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 24, 2022)

Homer911 said:


> <snip>



The bundled uninstaller only touches StreamFX files, and should warn you if something is still using the files in question. In the event that it doesn't (a higher privileged process is using the files which is invisible to the uninstaller), some files may fail to be removed, and as such you end up with a partial StreamFX uninstallation. Normally you should get a prompt asking you to reboot your system if that happens.

Unfortunately without crash logs it is impossible to tell.


----------



## Homer911 (Mar 27, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> The bundled uninstaller only touches StreamFX files, and should warn you if something is still using the files in question. In the event that it doesn't (a higher privileged process is using the files which is invisible to the uninstaller), some files may fail to be removed, and as such you end up with a partial StreamFX uninstallation. Normally you should get a prompt asking you to reboot your system if that happens.
> 
> Unfortunately without crash logs it is impossible to tell.


Thanks, noted


----------



## programen (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello guys. Can you tell me best settings for nvenc h.264/avc (via ffmpeg)? I can't find it(((( Need settings for Stream and Dynamic Games (Escape From Tarkov) GPU : GTX 980ti (1664x936 48FPS 6KBs)


----------



## ifrank (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi,

I tried posting a while back on the Mac Support forum: hope it's OK to repeat here.

I recently found that for my main scene collection, the OBS interface cartwheels, with the log file filling up with StreamFX messages.
Example log file lines, plus full log attached.

> [StreamFX] Unexpected exception in function '_video_render_filter': std::exception.
> Last log entry repeated for 120 more lines

This is on a late 2019 Intel MacBook Pro, Big Sur 11.6.4, originally with OBS 27.2.2, the same with OBS 27.2.4.

There is no crash log, as OBS doesn't crash, just takes up >200% CPU. I can still use Touch Portal to change between some scenes, 
and some other scene collections seem to be unaffected, but this main one has become unusable. I tried re-installing StreamFX, 
following the install guide, but no change.

Since I'd like to salvage this scene collection, I am thinking of directly editing the .json file to selectively remove StreamFX filters. 
I suppose my questions would be:

  - does editing the .json file in this way stand a chance of succeeding, or there are other dependencies that make this unlikely?

  - which json editors are particularly suited for this purpose?

  - which filters to prioritise in editing? (I can't tell from the error messages what is likely to be the main problem)

  - tips for setup combinations to be careful of avoid to this kind of problem in the future?

Thanks much for any help from the knowledgeable folk here.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 2, 2022)

ifrank said:


> <snip>



This is the first time I've seen this behavior and the message suggests that the error is not originating from StreamFX itself, but a library it depends on. All StreamFX errors inherit from std::runtime_error, so they should always come with a message, but this appears to be an unknown exception not inheriting from std::runtime_error. There is a chance that the error originates from one of the Shader or Blur filters trying to load a file, and failing to do so.

Editing the scene collection JSON file would be one option. Just Search&Replace for "streamfx-" and replace it with "streamfx2-", which will turn the filters into dummies. Then you can undo that one by one (restarting OBS Studio each time) until the problem reappears. In the future, StreamFX will self-detect faulty sources and temporarily disable their functionality, as well as have the necessary source name information in the log.


----------



## fannypackdave (Apr 4, 2022)

I recently got a new computer and when i download streamfx there's no option to remove the backgrounds like on my previous computer using streamfx in obs


----------



## Bigshot0910 (Apr 7, 2022)

I've been using StreamFX for the Virtual Greenscreen filter powered by the Nvidia API. Every time I close and re-open OBS I have to go into my camera source and change the filter between quality and performance to get it to work again. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Deviaphan (Apr 9, 2022)

sometimes the browser blocks the download.


----------



## spooky84 (Apr 13, 2022)

guys i'm stuck on a problem that i can not resolve!

during my live broadcasts it's impossible not to notice a solarization of the color as a strong light during the scenes with light colors. i saw that on obs studio i had some filters (streamfx) activated but even removing them i can't solve anything. what do you suggest me to do?


----------



## Bar_be_que (Apr 17, 2022)

Wow this is great! Having fun tweaking the encoder via ffmpeg. I have learned a lot. Is the lookahead frames a single lookahead frame like x.264 rclookahead is in seconds? or a physical look ahead frame? I see also in your guide you recomend 16 or more for turning which i have turing on my 2070 rtx super that I am encoding with. Do we get better quality going more then 16 frames lookahead? Also can I use the p5 setting slow for better quailty as well as long as I don't over load the encoder? Where else should I read more about ffmpeg settings and such that will work with this plug in encoder. Thanks Xaymar for this, amazing!


----------



## ifrank (Apr 17, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> <...>
> Editing the scene collection JSON file would be one option. Just Search&Replace for "streamfx-" and replace it with "streamfx2-", which will turn the filters into dummies. Then you can undo that one by one (restarting OBS Studio each time) until the problem reappears. In the future, StreamFX will self-detect faulty sources and temporarily disable their functionality, as well as have the necessary source name information in the log.


Thanks much for the follow, and for this suggestion, which was far better than my original approach of trying to edit out
portions of the file. A very good tip to pick up.

Even with this, I was still finding the going a little tough, but I stumbled into a solution: close the log window (!)

On my system, this is a repeatable problem for this scene collection: without the log open, everything works fine, but using the menu  
Help --> Log files --> View current log 
starts the cartwheeling and CPU runaway.

This is the only scene collection I have that chokes on the log window in this way... I suppose the problem will be hard to
replicate, but maybe some clue to work with. Appreciate your positive follow on considering auto-detecting of faulty sources, etc.

Anyway, sorry for the slow report on this. Work crunch here with the start of financial year in April, but have have now
used this scene collection for live events a couple of times with no problems.

Finally, a big overall thanks for the work on this and on other OBS features. The people contributing to the development
of this project are doing amazing things.


----------



## Bar_be_que (Apr 20, 2022)

I have a question, Do i use lib commands that obs uses to add custom settings to this stream fx enoder or do i use ffmpeg commands in the custom settings? Thanks. I want to turn on some features but not sure what commands to use.


----------



## Bar_be_que (Apr 21, 2022)

Can you do a custom ffmpeg setting of rc-lookahead=60 vs using o to 32 in options?


----------



## Bar_be_que (Apr 24, 2022)

Trying to use dblock in ffmpeg with your plug in. Log says this attached in pick. Do not all ffmpeg commands work with nvec? Also does open manual not work for the button in OBS studio. Trying to tweak further then your guide with rtx2070 and having some troubles learning. Thanks.


----------



## rmanaka (Apr 24, 2022)

Bigshot0910 said:


> I've been using StreamFX for the Virtual Greenscreen filter powered by the Nvidia API. Every time I close and re-open OBS I have to go into my camera source and change the filter between quality and performance to get it to work again. Any idea how to fix this?


Same for me...RTX 2060 in Dell i9-9900 32GB RAM; WIN 11 Pro, 21H2, 22000.613; Windows Feature Experience Pack 1000.22000.613.0.  Virtual Green Screen works great after reinitialization through filter settings.  Thanks all!


----------



## Dapperstache (Apr 26, 2022)

Seems like running this plugin for me results in literally thousands of memory leaks, and ultimately, render delays. I love some of the features, but uninstalling this fixed the memory leak and rendering issues.


----------



## BrewskiHD (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi everybody, looking for some help.  I'm trying to setup the "Blur" effect on a hotkey.  I already have Filter Hotkeys installed and am currently using it for some other filters.  The "Blur" filter isn't showing up in the hotkeys section.  Any ideas as to why?


----------



## Bar_be_que (Apr 27, 2022)

This thread is dead, no one has reply to my question. I will un install this plug in for the encoder using ffmpeg since no info on the tune settings. Back to x.264.


----------



## Bar_be_que (Apr 27, 2022)

abrewer91 said:


> Hi everybody, looking for some help.  I'm trying to setup the "Blur" effect on a hotkey.  I already have Filter Hotkeys installed and am currently using it for some other filters.  The "Blur" filter isn't showing up in the hotkeys section.  Any ideas as to why?


Check out nutty on youtube. He has some good videos on this blur filter from streamfx


----------



## nullx8 (Apr 29, 2022)

when using the Blur filter over a browser source, the computer just crashes after a few minutes (randomly between 1 and 5 min max)
it crashes hard, meaning the computer is switching OFF instantly.

Does anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## Toxicgoob (May 4, 2022)

Installed, does not work


----------



## Bar_be_que (May 4, 2022)

Where can I find ffmpeg commands to control your nvec via ffmpeg. I am trying to set reference frames and deblock. x.264 command is ref= in obs studio but what is it for ffmpeg? This the open manual also doesn't work in obs.


----------



## nullx8 (May 17, 2022)

nullx8 said:


> when using the Blur filter over a browser source, the computer just crashes after a few minutes (randomly between 1 and 5 min max)
> it crashes hard, meaning the computer is switching OFF instantly.
> 
> Does anyone have similar experiences?


i figured it out, it appears like the network interface somehow messed with things, i noticed some network issues, installed another ethernet card, the crashes related with streamfx are gone as well


----------



## Want To Learn (May 28, 2022)

Hi Xaymar, 
I downloaded and installed the Mac version of the green screen filter and it doesn't show up at all. I am on Mac Monterey. Is it available for Monterey yet. Is their something I might be doing wrong?  Up until now all your other effects are working really well, so I appreciated it!  Any advice would also be appreciated.


----------



## Xaymar (May 28, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi Xaymar,
> I downloaded and installed the Mac version of the green screen filter and it doesn't show up at all. I am on Mac Monterey. Is it available for Monterey yet. Is their something I might be doing wrong?  Up until now all your other effects are working really well, so I appreciated it!  Any advice would also be appreciated.


StreamFX does not offer the Greenscreen filter for MacOS, and there is no Mac version of the green screen filter either. The filter is exclusive to Windows and maybe Linux in the future.


----------



## Metepic (Jun 12, 2022)

Would this plugin cause a decrease in performance? Normal OBS does a good job at making sure the game I'm playing or my PC overall does not lag when recording or streaming. (Similarly the recording itself doesn't lag). Is this a big plugin that would potentially affect this?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 12, 2022)

Metepic said:


> Would this plugin cause a decrease in performance? Normal OBS does a good job at making sure the game I'm playing or my PC overall does not lag when recording or streaming. (Similarly the recording itself doesn't lag). Is this a big plugin that would potentially affect this?


It uses as much CPU and GPU time as you tell it to use. Just installing it will have no effect.


----------



## Metepic (Jun 12, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> It uses as much CPU and GPU time as you tell it to use. Just installing it will have no effect.


Thanks for the reply. So if I'm just using a few outlines, shadows and 3d transform effects I should be fine?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 12, 2022)

Metepic said:


> Thanks for the reply. So if I'm just using a few outlines, shadows and 3d transform effects I should be fine?


If you're talking about SDF Effects, it depends on the size of the source, your hardware, and how the stars happen to align.


----------



## jnickel01 (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi! I love StreamFX but today I'm moving all of my OBS files to portable mode so I can back my installation up easier, and when I reinstalled streamFX (in portable mode VIA the installer) the options for the "move source" or "move value" are completely missing. I'm super confused and those filters are vital for some of the live effects that I have on my streams. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 29, 2022)

jnickel01 said:


> Hi! I love StreamFX but today I'm moving all of my OBS files to portable mode so I can back my installation up easier, and when I reinstalled streamFX (in portable mode VIA the installer) the options for the "move source" or "move value" are completely missing. I'm super confused and those filters are vital for some of the live effects that I have on my streams. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!


Those aren't StreamFX features. All StreamFX features are publicly documented on the wiki/manual.


----------



## S. Jefferspin (Jul 9, 2022)

Just looked at the wiki to reinstall this and noticed the windows links got changed. Are those links ok?


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 9, 2022)

S. Jefferspin said:


> Just looked at the wiki to reinstall this and noticed the windows links got changed. Are those links ok?


I've reverted the changes and blocked the user from interacting with the public wiki at all. The links now should be okay again, but the best/safest way to get to the downloads is clicking "Go to Download" here, or clicking the "Releases" section when on the "Code" tab. Sadly this wasn't the first time the wiki got a little vandalized, at some point in the past someone replaced every single page with a link to their minecraft youtube channel.

*Update:* Since the vandalizing didn't stop in the last 24h, the wiki is temporarily locked to Contributors only. It has also been reverted to the time just before the vandalizing started - hopefully Github will step in and fix this eventually.


----------



## rubstrol (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi Everyone
I've. installed StreamFX twice on a mac running Mojave. It doesn't show up. In which folder are the plugins supposed to land? Please.
Thanks
rubs


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 18, 2022)

rubstrol said:


> Hi Everyone
> I've. installed StreamFX twice on a mac running Mojave. It doesn't show up. In which folder are the plugins supposed to land? Please.
> Thanks
> rubs


The pkg installer will install to */Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins*.Plugins are not embedded into the OBS Studio application binary package.


----------



## rubstrol (Jul 19, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> The pkg installer will install to */Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins*.Plugins are not embedded into the OBS Studio application binary package.


Thanks Xaymar!


----------



## iamsam (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi,
Does anyone know when i try to blur game captures, and all my source mirrors they just disappear?


----------



## iamsam (Aug 14, 2022)

iamsam said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know when i try to blur game captures, and all my source mirrors they just disappear?


adding+ this happens after i ALT TAB


----------



## Wildstar (Aug 15, 2022)

Hey there. I installed streamfx on my M1 Mac using last version of production OBS, but I can’t find the “head tracking” option after I installed. Any help, guys? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 17, 2022)

Wildstar said:


> Hey there. I installed streamfx on my M1 Mac using last version of production OBS, but I can’t find the “head tracking” option after I installed. Any help, guys? Thanks a lot.


As per documentation, the Auto-Framing option is only available if the necessary providers for it are available. At the current time, only NVIDIA Broadcast is supported, which so far is Windows 10/11 with NVIDIA GPUs only.


----------



## dmitriy1976 (Aug 18, 2022)

Здравствуйте! OBS Studio 28 не поддерживается.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 18, 2022)

dmitriy1976 said:


> Здравствуйте! OBS Studio 28 не поддерживается.


OBS Studio 28 has not been released as Stable yet, and as such can't be supported. You can build from source if you require binaries which work for OBS Studio 28.0


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 20, 2022)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

OBS Studio 28.0 and you: What you need to know as a StreamFX user



> *Discuss this on Github*​As the release of OBS Studio 28.0(.0) is looming on the horizon, StreamFX has a lot of catching up to do. A lot of work happened over the last weeks to make sure that StreamFX can be used and built with the latest OBS Studio version, despite it not being out yet. Let's go over what exactly will change
> 
> For End-Users​OBS Studio 28.0 is now the...​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## zoeballz (Aug 24, 2022)

Hi there :)

Which is the latest version that will run on Win 7 please ? I have been googling to 30 mins now and cannot find a reference !

Many thanks

Zoe


----------



## zoeballz (Aug 25, 2022)

p.s. I have OBS v27.2.3


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 25, 2022)

zoeballz said:


> Hi there :)
> 
> Which is the latest version that will run on Win 7 please ? I have been googling to 30 mins now and cannot find a reference !
> 
> ...


StreamFX requires Windows 10 or newer. No releases of StreamFX support Windows 7.


----------



## zoeballz (Aug 25, 2022)

Ohhh - Ok then - Thanks


----------



## Talonis (Sep 1, 2022)

Hello,

The following list says StreamFX is now compatible with Mac ARM on OBS 28. Is this the case?






						OBS Studio 28 Plugin Compatibility | OBS
					

OBS Knowledge Base. This page tracks plugin compatibility with OBS Studio 28. This list is not exhaustive.




					obsproject.com
				




I couldn't seem to locate a suitable version of StreamFX.

Great plugin by the way. :-)


----------



## _AgentCobra (Sep 1, 2022)

Version for OBS 28 Coming?


----------



## PROGRAMMIST116 (Sep 1, 2022)

_AgentCobra said:


> Версия для OBS 28 идет?


Нет


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 1, 2022)

PROGRAMMIST116 said:


> ...





_AgentCobra said:


> ...


It will be available when it is available, and no earlier.



Talonis said:


> I couldn't seem to locate a suitable version of StreamFX.


OBS Studio 28.0 support is currently in Alpha, as there is a lot of old legacy code that I can finally throw out.


----------



## Talonis (Sep 1, 2022)

Excellent. Thank you for the update. I am happy to wait until it’s ready.

Thanks again for all your work on this plugin.


----------



## República Old Gamer (Sep 1, 2022)

Cannot record with ProRes or DNxHR with OBS Studio 28.0.0 + StreamFX 0.12.0 Alpha 106. The record starts, but no video file is generated, and recording cannot be stopped. Working fine in OBS Studio 27.2.4 + StreamFX 0.12.0 Alpha 45. Any sugestions?


----------



## Peppe73 (Sep 1, 2022)

When will the new version of FX for OBS 28 be available?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 1, 2022)

República Old Gamer said:


> Cannot record with ProRes or DNxHR with OBS Studio 28.0.0 + StreamFX 0.12.0 Alpha 106. The record starts, but no video file is generated, and recording cannot be stopped. Working fine in OBS Studio 27.2.4 + StreamFX 0.12.0 Alpha 45. Any sugestions?


Wait until stable OBS Studio 28.0.0 support is out. Alpha versions clearly warn that they are not to be used for production workflows.


Peppe73 said:


> When will the new version of FX for OBS 28 be available?


As said a few posts above yours, when its ready.


----------



## Cyfaic (Sep 2, 2022)

I installed the OBS 28 and the lastest StreamFX version (2019-0.11.1.0-g81a96998). It installed well (just dont have the window to choose the folder (it's the default for me)) but doesnt show on OBS after restart PC even.
How can I do ? Is there any solution ?

I have the same issue with the other plug in such as Streamdeck for OBS.
Thank you if someone can help me to fix the problem.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 2, 2022)

Cyfaic said:


> I installed the OBS 28 and the lastest StreamFX version (2019-0.11.1.0-g81a96998). It installed well (just dont have the window to choose the folder (it's the default for me)) but doesnt show on OBS after restart PC even.
> How can I do ? Is there any solution ?
> 
> I have the same issue with the other plug in such as Streamdeck for OBS.
> Thank you if someone can help me to fix the problem.


As stated twice on the last two pages, OBS Studio 28.0.0 support will be out when it is out. There are Alpha builds that support it, however they come with the usual Testing warnings of "stuff 's fucked? well sucks to be you"


----------



## Cyfaic (Sep 2, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> As stated twice on the last two pages, OBS Studio 28.0.0 support will be out when it is out. There are Alpha builds that support it, however they come with the usual Testing warnings of "stuff 's fucked? well sucks to be you"


Thank you for your answer. Ill try it. Thank you !!!


----------



## AlexnMikeGoesCoop (Sep 3, 2022)

When clicking "updates" the first couple of paragraphs really make it sound as if Stream FX has been updated to work with OBS 28. I think that is why people are getting confused. Several pieces of text actually make it sound like it. And it avoids saying that it doesn't work with 28 yet completely.


----------



## MKNRTV (Sep 3, 2022)

Hello when Comes an update for the new OBS Version 28?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 3, 2022)

AlexnMikeGoesCoop said:


> When clicking "updates" the first couple of paragraphs really make it sound as if Stream FX has been updated to work with OBS 28. I think that is why people are getting confused. Several pieces of text actually make it sound like it. And it avoids saying that it doesn't work with 28 yet completely.


There's nothing preventing the Alpha versions from working with OBS Studio 28.0. However as time appears to be linear and I lack the ability to modify things that happened in the past relative to me, v0.11.1 and earlier are unable to support anything that happened in the future relative to those versions. This is the same for every OBS Studio update. Sometimes things work. Sometimes they don't. That's just how time and age works.


MKNRTV said:


> Hello when Comes an update for the new OBS Version 28?


When it's done.


----------



## Rich Diamz (Sep 3, 2022)

Well this thread answered my question. Get it up and running when you can Xaymar really appreciate the hard work and love the plugin. I thought I was having an issue when I updated my obs and tried to reinstall but it wasn't working. This is a new chapter for obs and I hope you continue to support the program as it grows. Thanks Again...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 5, 2022)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.12.0 Alpha 117



> *Full Release Notes** | **Discussion*​
> ⚠ Preview Release not for Production! ⚠​This release is meant for testing in isolated conditions and early adopters only, and should never be used in production. If you use one of these releases, all promises of...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Peppe73 (Sep 5, 2022)

Downloaded and works perfectly thanks


----------



## samuvelram (Sep 6, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:
> 
> StreamFX 0.12.0 Alpha 117
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got this message


----------



## wgp123 (Sep 6, 2022)

samuvelram said:


> Hi,
> I got this messageView attachment 86265


As it’s just a fresh release, theres no surprise seeing that message. I trust the Dev and the program so I usually just go ahead and install. Although all files I download are virus checked by default. Hope that helps.


----------



## samuvelram (Sep 6, 2022)

wgp123 said:


> As it’s just a fresh release, theres no surprise seeing that message. I trust the Dev and the program so I usually just go ahead and install. Although all files I download are virus checked by default. Hope that helps.


Hi,
thanks. I will try.


----------



## seanchoi0519 (Sep 7, 2022)

Gian said:


> I have attached an image of an edit out of Premiere. As you can see I inserted a flat image into a 360 video (not 3D, just 360) and to make it look flat when viewed in 360 this needs to be distorted, otherwise it would look spherical as well. View attachment 33141


Hey Gian. I'm looking to achieve this very same task,
would you have any words of advice or update?

@Xaymar your insight would be greatly appreciated as well


----------



## NarniaBees (Sep 10, 2022)

To anyone who wants to further increase streaming quality using NVENC, here's something you can try:

In FFmpeg options, you can add these options:


> -qcomp=0.8 -trellis=2 -subq=10
> -pre_dia_size=768 -dia_size=1024 -me_range=32
> -precmp=sad -cmp=+chroma+rd -subcmp=+rd -ildctcmp=+rd -mbcmp=+chroma+rd -mbd=simple
> -dct=int -idct=int
> -flags=+loop -err_detect=+crccheck+bitstream+buffer -ec=+guess_mvs+deblock+favor_inter


These are FFmpeg global encoder options that can apply on top of native encoder options.

*-qcomp=0.8*
Standard qcomp option. 0.8 to give more headroom for temporal AQ.

*-trellis=2*
Good old trellis. RDO for DCT rounding.
   0: disabled
   1: enabled only on the final encode of a MB
   2: enabled on all mode decisions
*
-subq=10*
Subpixel motion estimation refinement, same as in x264. Higher the value better the quality (and encoding time). 1 to 11.

*-pre_dia_size=768 -dia_size=1024 *
motion estimation method:
   ‘(1024, INT_MAX)’
   full motion estimation(slowest)
   ‘(768, 1024]’
   umh motion estimation
   ‘(512, 768]’
   hex motion estimation
   ‘(256, 512]’
   l2s diamond motion estimation
   ‘[2,256]’
   var diamond motion estimation

*-me_range=32*
Motion search range. 16-24 for 720P. 24-32 for 1080p. Not much point going beyond.

*-precmp=sad -cmp=+chroma+rd -subcmp=+rd -ildctcmp=+rd -mbcmp=+chroma+rd -mbd=simple*
What metrics to use for finding the best vector or prediction mode:
    ‘sad’
    sum of absolute differences, fast (default)
    ‘sse’
    sum of squared errors
    ‘satd’
   sum of absolute Hadamard transformed differences
   ‘dct’
   sum of absolute DCT transformed differences
   ‘psnr’
   sum of squared quantization errors (avoid, low quality)
   ‘bit’
   number of bits needed for the block
   ‘rd’
   rate distortion optimal, slow 
So basically enable RDO for all decisions (except pre-pass, unnecessary), because NVENC is that fast. Try that, x264.
+chroma for motion estimation on chroma planes.

*-dct=int -idct=int*
H264 already by default uses integer DCT, just put these two here in case encoder uses fast integer for speed.

*-flags=+loop* 
Enable loop filter to increase motion estimation quality

*-err_detect=+crccheck+bitstream+buffer -ec=+guess_mvs+deblock+favor_inter*
Singal decoder to enable more error detection and correction functions. The cost is not on us so why not.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 10, 2022)

NarniaBees said:


> ...


As already explained on EposVox's Discord, these options do nothing for encoders that don't support them. Just because FFmpeg lists them does not mean that the implementation of the encoder actually reads them. For example:

AMD AMF will only respond to _-flags=+loop_ to enable loop deblocking.
NVIDIA NVENC will respond to none of the listed options
These options may do something with x264, but they do absolutely nothing with other enconders. You can verify this yourself by taking a look at the source code of FFmpeg.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 17, 2022)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.12.0 Alpha 134



> *Full Release Notes** | **Discussion*​
> ⚠ Preview Release not for Production! ⚠​This release is meant for testing in isolated conditions and early adopters only, and should never be used in production. If you use one of these releases, all promises of...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## levindeed (Sep 20, 2022)

For those who have issues like "the new version doesn't even show in obs" - don't be like me, delete the previous version of streamfx before installing the new one. I spent like 2 hours trying to understand why sourse mirroring wasn't working, and turned out I am just an idiot xd


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 20, 2022)

levindeed said:


> <snip>


I did try to warn you with several ⚠ in the release notes (imagine laughing emoji here)


----------



## ozzynotwood (Sep 21, 2022)

I used this with OBS v27 but I can't get this to work with OBS v28.

 OBS v27 & StreamFX were properly uninstalled in Add/Remove programs
 OBS v28 ad StreamFX were installed
 The default folders were used & any 'recommended' options was used.
 I haven't tired installing the portable version because if it also failed, it would have been harder to remove the individual files.

Running OBS v28 shows this error at startup:





What are the trounbleshooting steps I need to follow to fix this?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 22, 2022)

ozzynotwood said:


> I used this with OBS v27 but I can't get this to work with OBS v28.
> 
> OBS v27 & StreamFX were properly uninstalled in Add/Remove programs
> OBS v28 ad StreamFX were installed
> ...


V0.11.1 does not support 28.0.


----------



## Harry Fine (Sep 23, 2022)

Hello.  First post here.  I installed the newest Flatpak version of StreamFX 28.0.2 in Linux Mint 21, based on Ubuntu 22.04.

I know it's an alpha version.  It's not loading.  I get this in the logs:

16:51:25.476: os_dlopen(/home/harry1/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX/bin/64bit/StreamFX.so->/home/harry1/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX/bin/64bit/StreamFX.so): /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.34' not found (required by /home/harry1/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX/bin/64bit/StreamFX.so)
16:51:25.476: 
16:51:25.478: os_dlopen(/home/harry1/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX/bin/64bit/StreamFX.so->/home/harry1/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX/bin/64bit/StreamFX.so): /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.34' not found (required by /home/harry1/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX/bin/64bit/StreamFX.so)
16:51:25.478: 
16:51:25.478: Module '/home/harry1/.var/app/com.obsproject.Studio/config/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX/bin/64bit/StreamFX.so' not loaded

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 23, 2022)

Harry Fine said:


> <snip>


You probably want to contact the Flatpak maintainers for the release. StreamFX only provides Ubuntu 20.04 (Qt5) and Ubuntu 22.04 (Qt6) releases.


----------



## Harry Fine (Sep 23, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> You probably want to contact the Flatpak maintainers for the release. StreamFX only provides Ubuntu 20.04 (Qt5) and Ubuntu 22.04 (Qt6) releases.


Any idea how to contact the Flatpak maintainers?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 24, 2022)

Harry Fine said:


> Any idea how to contact the Flatpak maintainers?


They might have a contact url set in the flatpak package. The only flatpak release of StreamFX that I'm aware of hasn't been released yet to the public.


----------



## AriButOnTwitch (Sep 24, 2022)

I also got this error message when opening OBS Studio the other day as soon as I updated to the latest version (28.0.2)


----------



## Gundy613 (Sep 28, 2022)

Quick question regarding the source mirror. I have made a few scenes where I hold the main pieces of more complex scenes. Meaning, I have one scene that holds all browser sources, one scene with any media sources, and other things in similar fashion.

I have my main scenes that I use have mainly source mirrors of each asset in them, since most of these scenes use the same ones but different filters to change the perspective of them. Will this cause any major issues in calling up said assets or degrade the quality of the overall production of any scene when doing quick swaps between scenes?

I am still learning as much as I can about OBS and just dont want to bog down my overall production with the same asset over and over if I can just have one spanned throughout. And just in case, this is with OBS 27.


----------



## RicohLA (Sep 30, 2022)

Sorry for my ignorance. I installed the latest update via exe installer on OBS 28.2 (the latest) yet I couldn't find the blur FX. It must be somewhere or I just missing something out. 

Please clarify me, thx.


----------



## UNGAMEAD (Oct 1, 2022)

Plugin not loading. Help


----------



## Madcapthulhu (Oct 2, 2022)

Is there a way to save your current source mirrors and 3d transforms when updating? I seem to lose these every update.


----------



## Acey05 (Oct 8, 2022)

Heya, small question, do the StreamFX default settings of an Encoder equal to the "default cost" of said Encoder without any extra performance cost, or would I need to change them?

For example, I would like to record in NVENC, but at 1:1 as the default Nvidia Encoder "cost", since due to the workload I do, I can't spare an extra resources (such as my CUDAs) in Encoding the Video. I would also gladly take slightly larger file sizes if it meant avoiding any performance costs.

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Kib (Oct 8, 2022)

It stoped working after update


----------



## theprobo (Oct 10, 2022)

Kib said:


> It stoped working after update


Stick to OBS 27.2.4 and StreamFX 0.11

StreamFX for Obs 28.X.X is in Alpha release 0.12 you can find @ github but not recommended for production


----------



## theprobo (Oct 10, 2022)

UNGAMEAD said:


> Plugin not loading. Help


0.11 StreamFX nie zadziała z OBS 28.
Istnieje StreamFX 0.12 (znajdziesz go na githubie twórcy) ale jest w alfie, wszystko nie dziala jak powinno i nie jest polecany do produkcji (streamów, nagrywania gameplayow na YT czy innych profesjonalnych zastosowań), ale możesz go sobie sprawdzić jak zależy ci na nowym Obsie

Chcesz korzystać ze StreamFX w wersji stabilnej zostań przy OBS 27.2.4


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 12, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> <snip>


The default settings mostly match what FFmpeg defines the default to be for that encoder.


----------



## turtlebox (Oct 16, 2022)

Whenever I apply the blur filter, even at the lowest value it still applies a faint/minor blur to the source. 
Is there anyway to have it applied to a source and not appear with any effect? (trying to use it with Move Transition Override)


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 16, 2022)

turtlebox said:


> Whenever I apply the blur filter, even at the lowest value it still applies a faint/minor blur to the source.
> Is there anyway to have it applied to a source and not appear with any effect? (trying to use it with Move Transition Override)


Disable the filter.


----------



## turtlebox (Oct 17, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> Disable the filter.


I'm trying to use Move Transition Override to apply a blur effect on a source copied from another scene.
The source has to be duplicated to create a smooth transition.
Unfortunately, the Move Transition can only change the parameters/values of a filter, not turn it off and on.
To make this work, it would mean that the filter would always have to be active, and in it's current state the 0 value for blur is not effectively 'no blur'.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 17, 2022)

turtlebox said:


> I'm trying to use Move Transition Override to apply a blur effect on a source copied from another scene.
> The source has to be duplicated to create a smooth transition.
> Unfortunately, the Move Transition can only change the parameters/values of a filter, not turn it off and on.
> To make this work, it would mean that the filter would always have to be active, and in it's current state the 0 value for blur is not effectively 'no blur'.


That sounds like a feature request for the other plugin then.


----------



## IDLT (Oct 20, 2022)

Had the same issue as Turtlebox.
I indeed simply deactivated the Blur filter.

But I think what he wanted to ask was, "Can the blur filter be updated so that at the lowest setting the blur is imperceptible."
Right now the blur seems to go from 1% to 100%, and the desired effect would be 0% (most likely a 0.0001%) to 100%, so that you can smooth transition that 0 to 1 instead of a jump in blur level.

This issue would be considered fixed once you can set the blur at the lowest setting possible, and when you flip the filter ON and OFF you cannot perceive any difference.


----------



## 00hanny00 (Oct 23, 2022)

Harry Fine said:


> Hello.  First post here.  I installed the newest Flatpak version of StreamFX 28.0.2 in Linux Mint 21, based on Ubuntu 22.04.
> 
> I know it's an alpha version.  It's not loading.  I get this in the logs:
> 
> ...


What i found was, that GLIBC 2.34 is from 2021 and my distribution is on Version 2.36. I think the Streamfx should be update to the new Version.


----------



## MrAlphaTurkey (Oct 25, 2022)

Howdy,
Just updated to OBS 28.0.3 and installed StreamFx using the .exe version 0.12.0
It seems that 3D Transform isnt working, from some digging here in the forums it seems that i shouldn't of updated!

Am I wrong? Thanks


----------



## Marugawa (Oct 27, 2022)

MrAlphaTurkey said:


> Howdy,
> Just updated to OBS 28.0.3 and installed StreamFx using the .exe version 0.12.0
> It seems that 3D Transform isnt working, from some digging here in the forums it seems that i shouldn't of updated!
> 
> Am I wrong? Thanks


Yeah, StreamFX for OBS 28 is currently still in alpha, so you (probably) shouldn't use it for production yet. If you want to use StreamFX you should probably roll OBS back to 27.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2022)

00hanny00 said:


> What i found was, that GLIBC 2.34 is from 2021 and my distribution is on Version 2.36. I think the Streamfx should be update to the new Version.


StreamFX only supports Ubuntu and Debian-like. For other Operating Systems you will have to compile from source code, or wait for a third party maintainer to provide it. StreamFX links against the supported glibc on the given Ubuntu version.


----------



## Deviaphan (Oct 30, 2022)

It crashes when I exit OBS. When I delete the StreamFX, then there is no error. At the same time, there are no problems during operation, the filters I use works well.



Spoiler: log



Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2022-10-30, 11:49:12
Fault address: 7FFF75B92879 ((null))
libobs version: 28.0.3 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 19045 (release: 2009; revision: 2193; 64-bit)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D 8-Core Processor          


Thread 3818: (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000003ACBEFF438 00007FFF75B92879 000001FC09B7ADC0 000001FC09B7ADC0 00007FFF9CA47620 000000000000001F <unknown>!0x7fff75b92879
0000003ACBEFF440 00007FFF9CA01111 0000003A00000000 00007FFF9CA47620 0000003ACBEFF4D8 000001FC09B7ADC0 obs.dll!signal_handler_signal+0x101
0000003ACBEFF4A0 00007FFF9C9F0CB6 000001FC09B7ADC0 0000000000000000 000001FC09B7ADC0 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_source_filter_remove_refless+0x176
0000003ACBEFF5A0 00007FFF9C9EF650 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000001FC66661A40 0000000000000001 obs.dll!obs_source_destroy+0x160
0000003ACBEFF5D0 00007FFF9C9B2A88 0000003ACBEFFAE0 000001FC667874F0 0000000000000000 0000000000000170 obs.dll!obs_free_data+0xa8
0000003ACBEFF600 00007FFF9C9B76A3 0000000000000000 0000003ACBEFF8C0 0000003ACBEFFAE0 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_shutdown+0x3f3
0000003ACBEFF650 00007FF7DB0781AD 0000003ACBEFF728 00007FF700000000 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 000001FC68C66480 obs64.exe!OBSApp::~OBSApp+0x5d
0000003ACBEFF680 00007FF7DB0862DF 0000000000000000 000001FC6673F1E0 000001FC00000000 0000000000000001 obs64.exe!run_program+0xc4f
0000003ACBEFF9E0 00007FF7DB0889A0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!main+0x6d0
0000003ACBEFFBB0 00007FF7DB294B57 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x157
0000003ACBEFFC40 00007FF7DB2942E2 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
0000003ACBEFFC80 00007FFFC06A7034 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7fffc06a7034
0000003ACBEFFCB0 00007FFFC07E26A1 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7fffc07e26a1


----------



## Talonis (Oct 30, 2022)

I spent 18 months honing OBS 26/27 to work with a MacBook Air  M1 efficiently at 1080p60 streaming. Which it now does (c. 25% CPU), so I'm happy to wait until 2023 for the very few plugins I do use (such as StreamFX) to be officially released for v. 28.

It is such a good plugin it is worth the wait.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 30, 2022)

Deviaphan said:


> It crashes when I exit OBS. When I delete the StreamFX, then there is no error. At the same time, there are no problems during operation, the filters I use works well.


There are two known bugs that could cause this crash, both have a fix being tested at the moment.


----------



## enoc_vt (Nov 3, 2022)

Does anyone knows if Color Grading will work on OBS 28? That's the only StreamFX tool I use and don't want to wait for the stable release.


----------



## Quilombo3 (Nov 4, 2022)

enoc_vt said:


> Does anyone knows if Color Grading will work on OBS 28? That's the only StreamFX tool I use and don't want to wait for the stable release.


As far as I can tell, yes, it does work.
I'm currently using it on OBS v28 with this last beta release, and it's working ok.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 4, 2022)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.12.0 Alpha 151



> *Full Release Notes** | **Discussion*​
> ⚠ Preview Release not for Production! ⚠​This release is meant for testing in isolated conditions and early adopters only, and should never be used in production. If you use one of these releases, all promises of...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 5, 2022)

@Xaymar Thanks for the update but when trying to install it, F-Secure gave the following warning: Suspicious:W32/Malware!Deepguard.[variant] and aborted the installation. I reinstalled the version I used before (0.11.1.0-g81a96998) and got no such warning.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 5, 2022)

OpenFields said:


> @Xaymar Thanks for the update but when trying to install it, F-Secure gave the following warning: Suspicious:W32/Malware!Deepguard.[variant] and aborted the installation. I reinstalled the version I used before (0.11.1.0-g81a96998) and got no such warning.


All binaries are generated by GitHub Actions from the code you can publicly see on GitHub. Most likely this is a complaint about setting environment variables or installing Microsoft Visual C++ redistributables.


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 5, 2022)

Thanks. I'll add the executable to the exceptions.


----------



## chussy (Nov 14, 2022)

IDLT said:


> Hola.
> ¿Podría hacer un filtro de sombreado que recopile los colores rbg de una máscara de formato webm?
> Gracias.





IDLT said:


> Tenía el mismo problema que Turtlebox.
> De hecho, simplemente desactivé el filtro Blur.
> 
> Pero creo que lo que quería preguntar era: "¿Se puede actualizar el filtro de desenfoque para que, en la configuración más baja, el desenfoque sea imperceptible?".
> ...


----------



## Tormy (Nov 16, 2022)

Still Alpha Version?


----------



## Talonis (Nov 20, 2022)

I decided to pull the trigger and upgrade my OBS to 28 and Mac M1 native. The latest Mac alpha version of StreamFX seems to be working fine.


----------



## jarno527 (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm trying to install on Mac OS 13.1 and OBS 28.0.3 (64 bit on a M1). I've spent about 30 minutes and can't get it to go. I followed the installation guide laboriously, installing the latest production build (streamfx-macos-10.15-0.11.1.0-g81a96998.pkg). It goes through the install dialogue and states a successful install, but nothing appears in the plug ins folder.

I'd be glad to use this plug in if I can but I'm stuck. Thanks for any help anyone can give!


----------



## jarno527 (Nov 21, 2022)

jarno527 said:


> I'm trying to install on Mac OS 13.1 and OBS 28.0.3 (64 bit on a M1). I've spent about 30 minutes and can't get it to go. I followed the installation guide laboriously, installing the latest production build (streamfx-macos-10.15-0.11.1.0-g81a96998.pkg). It goes through the install dialogue and states a successful install, but nothing appears in the plug ins folder.
> 
> I'd be glad to use this plug in if I can but I'm stuck. Thanks for any help anyone can give!


Ok. I just installed the alpha (which I was trying to avoid) and it went great. That's my answer. Thanks!


----------



## circle (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm trying to install on macOS Catalina but there are no options on the Installation Type step where I'm supposed to click the Change Install Location... button. I went ahead and installed, but it's not showing up as an option in OBS.


----------



## circle (Nov 23, 2022)

circle said:


> I'm trying to install on macOS Catalina but there are no options on the Installation Type step where I'm supposed to click the Change Install Location... button. I went ahead and installed, but it's not showing up as an option in OBS.


Installing the alpha worked for me, wish I could install the stable version...


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 28, 2022)

For those encountering weird corruptions or crashes when using the NVENC or AMF hardware encoders available in StreamFX, please try the latest OBS Studio beta version. It appears to have been fixed by an update to the FFmpeg binaries shipped with OBS Studio.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2022)

Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:

StreamFX 0.12.0 Beta 164



> *Full Release Notes** | **Discussion*​
> ⚠ Preview Release not for Production! ⚠​This release is meant for testing in isolated conditions and early adopters only, and should never be used in production. If you use one of these releases, all promises of...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Talonis (Dec 2, 2022)

I know you say not to use this in a production environment - but I am. Seems OK so far and OBS 29 has appeared on the upcoming horizon already.

Thanks again for this excellent plug-in.


----------



## Gradus (Dec 2, 2022)

Hi all,

I have upgraded to OBS 28.1.2 from v27. Installled StreamFX 0.12.0b164, but 3D Transform filter is missing in the filter options. Any ideas?


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Dec 2, 2022)

Gradus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have upgraded to OBS 28.1.2 from v27. Installled StreamFX 0.12.0b164, but 3D Transform filter is missing in the filter options. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 89365


StreamFX 0.12.0b164 should be compatible only with obs 29. 
You need to download 0.12.0a151 version


----------



## Gradus (Dec 2, 2022)

THE R3Y3S said:


> StreamFX 0.12.0b164 should be compatible only with obs 29.
> You need to download 0.12.0a151 version


Thank you. Downgrading to 0.12.0a151 resolve the issue.


----------



## aquaaggron (Dec 2, 2022)

THE R3Y3S said:


> StreamFX 0.12.0b164 should be compatible only with obs 29.
> You need to download 0.12.0a151 version


Weird, it still says "minimum version: 28.0.0" but I guess either way, there's an error. Gonna downgrade for now and just keep an eye on it


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2022)

aquaaggron said:


> Weird, it still says "minimum version: 28.0.0" but I guess either way, there's an error. Gonna downgrade for now and just keep an eye on it


The release itself has the System Requirements. There's no way to attach such metadata to a release in the Xenforo resource system.


----------



## AJBee (Dec 4, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated StreamFX (for OBS® Studio) with a new update entry:
> 
> StreamFX 0.12.0 Beta 164
> 
> ...


If I'm running 28.1.2, which release should I be using live?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 4, 2022)

AJBee said:


> If I'm running 28.1.2, which release should I be using live?


None. You should be sticking with 27.2.4 and 0.11.1.


----------



## AJBee (Dec 4, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> None. You should be sticking with 27.2.4 and 0.11.1.


Ah, I already upgraded to 28, and I'm not really of a mind to roll back, so I'll stop using it until there's a stable version for 28/29. Thanks!


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Dec 4, 2022)

AJBee said:


> If I'm running 28.1.2, which release should I be using live?


You che use the 0.12.0a151 version. Is not stable but is compatible with your obs version


----------



## Dani1423 (Dec 4, 2022)

Buenos días,
Soy nuevo en OBS y he querido instalar STREAMFX en la versión 28.1.2 sobre un Mac Intel y cuando abro OBS no me aparece nada.
Puede ser por no haberlo instalado correctamente?.
He descargado el archivo.pkg, hay que hacerlo de alguna forma en concreto?, o solo seguir las indicaciones al ejecutar el .pkg.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Talonis (Dec 4, 2022)

Yes, I’m not rolling back to 27 now either, so I’m just using the alpha for Live production, regardless.


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Dec 4, 2022)

Dani1423 said:


> Buenos días,
> Soy nuevo en OBS y he querido instalar STREAMFX en la versión 28.1.2 sobre un Mac Intel y cuando abro OBS no me aparece nada.
> Puede ser por no haberlo instalado correctamente?.
> He descargado el archivo.pkg, hay que hacerlo de alguna forma en concreto?, o solo seguir las indicaciones al ejecutar el .pkg.
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Version 0.12.0a151 is compatible with obs 28.1.2; version 0.12.0b164 is compatible with obs 29. So make sure you install the right version


----------



## Dani1423 (Dec 4, 2022)

THE R3Y3S said:


> La versión 0.12.0a151 es compatible con obs 28.1.2; la versión 0.12.0b164 es compatible con obs 29. Así que asegúrese de instalar la versión correcta.


Muy buenas  
Solo tengo que descargar y seguir los pasos de la instalación verdad?, no es necesario instalar el .pkg en la carpeta de OBS plugins del Mac verdad 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Dec 4, 2022)

Dani1423 said:


> Muy buenas
> Solo tengo que descargar y seguir los pasos de la instalación verdad?, no es necesario instalar el .pkg en la carpeta de OBS plugins del Mac verdad
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda


i don't have a mac, btw if there's an insaller for mac that means you need only to use it. The installer will do all for you, so you don't need to put files into the obs folder


----------



## alexander55 (Dec 5, 2022)

hola muy buenas no logro intalarlo en mi macbook una ves que lo intalo no me sale en fuentes alguin me ayuda obs28 y iso 13.00


----------



## KibaKitsune (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm trying to install this plugin on a Windows machine. The Production version is marked as 'Out of Date' and the latest Beta version I can't get to show up. I install it, and the filters don't show up as expected. Please let me know when this plugin is working again since it seems like the effects would be very helpful to have!


----------



## KibaKitsune (Dec 11, 2022)

Since I can't edit my above message...I found the comment above about using version 151alpha for OBS Studio 28.1.2 and that helped solve the issue. I'm sure it would be helpful for others if that information was more easily found.


----------



## SkeletonBow (Dec 11, 2022)

KibaKitsune said:


> I'm trying to install this plugin on a Windows machine. The Production version is marked as 'Out of Date' and the latest Beta version I can't get to show up. I install it, and the filters don't show up as expected. Please let me know when this plugin is working again since it seems like the effects would be very helpful to have!


StreamFX stable is only available for OBS 27.2.4, there is no official stable release for OBS 28.  The next version of StreamFX is in development but there is no planned timeframe for it to become available.  The author has stated that it will probably reach stable in the OBS 29 or 30 timeframe, and will also be dropping support for Windows 10 in the future as well.  The best thing to do for now is to use OBS 27.2.4 with StreamFX 0.11.1 for stable production setups.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 12, 2022)

SkeletonBow said:


> The author has stated that it will probably reach stable in the OBS 29 or 30 timeframe, and will also be dropping support for Windows 10 in the future as well.


To be exact, once Windows 10 falls below 30% in steam hardware surveys, that's when I'll drop it. No point in keeping something around that less than 1/3 of people use. I went prevent people from building from source, but official binaries will eventually cease to support Windows 10.


----------



## guillemcostas (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello, I'm on OBS 28.1.2 and StreamFX 0.12.0b164 doesn't seem to work. It doesn't even show up in the menu bar at the top. Any ideas of what could be happening? I'm on Windows 11, i7-12700H, RXT3060.

When I was in OBS 28.0.3 I was using 0.12.0a151 perfectly fine.

Thank you very much.
​


----------



## SkeletonBow (Dec 15, 2022)

guillemcostas said:


> Hello, I'm on OBS 28.1.2 and StreamFX 0.12.0b164 doesn't seem to work. It doesn't even show up in the menu bar at the top. Any ideas of what could be happening? I'm on Windows 11, i7-12700H, RXT3060.
> 
> When I was in OBS 28.0.3 I was using 0.12.0a151 perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


The release notes for that release of StreamFX indicate that OBS 28.x is incompatible.  I've made a spreadsheet to document the compatibility of various plugins across different OBS releases:








						SkeletonBow's OBS Studio Plugin Compatibility Chart (Unofficial)
					

OBSPluginCompat  SkeletonBow's OBS Studio Plugin Compatibility Chart 1.0.5 Last updated:  Dec 15, 2022 4:30pm EST This chart tracks the compatibility of various OBS plugins, scripts, and tools with OBS releases over time.  Stable releases are preferred over alpha/beta/prerelease/development relea...




					docs.google.com


----------



## LucLands (Dec 16, 2022)

Unfortunately i can´t install it, i dont change the phat to C:\Program Files\obs-studio to install :(


----------



## Reaperz (Dec 18, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> To be exact, once Windows 10 falls below 30% in steam hardware surveys, that's when I'll drop it. No point in keeping something around that less than 1/3 of people use. I went prevent people from building from source, but official binaries will eventually cease to support Windows 10.


oof thats gunna suck.... my PC cant run windows 11


----------



## Marugawa (Dec 20, 2022)

Reaperz said:


> oof thats gunna suck.... my PC cant run windows 11



I doubt that you'll have to worry too much about it right now. Since Microsoft will be supporting Windows 10 until some time 2025, and it still has 65% marketshare. It's still going to be a while before it drops below 30%.

Also, no one is forcing you to upgrade any time soon, you will be able to run the older versions of OBS and StreamFX for some time to come.

That being said, if you still haven't upgraded your computer by the time Windows 10 support ends. You could always switch to Linux, or check out and build the project yourself.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 21, 2022)

Marugawa said:


> <snip>


This, it's basically the same as the Win7/Win8 situation. Eventually Microsoft stops pushing non-critical updates to the older OS, and then it becomes a game of "work around the bugs, or drop support for the platform". And it's much easier to just drop the platform, especially with next to no funding - contrary to a weirdly popular belief, StreamFX is not made by or affiliated with the OBS Project.


----------



## eikic1 (Dec 25, 2022)

how to use on OBS mac? already sinstall but not show on filter
maybe anyone can help to fix its

thanks


----------



## Maurici (Dec 29, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> StreamFX is a plugin to libOBS (OBS Studio, StreamElements OBS Live) that adds new sources, filters and transitions to give you the ability to drastically improve your stream and recording setup past what was possible in OBS Studio until now. Whether it is blurring out a region, moving something in 3D, or just writing your own shaders as a new transition, source or filter - StreamFX has it all.
> 
> *More Information*​


Hello, I need help, the latest version of streamFX, it does not appear in the OBS plugins folder. I installed the 11.1 alpha version, it installs, it appears in the plugins folder but it is not in OBS


----------



## Marugawa (Dec 29, 2022)

Maurici said:


> Hello, I need help, the latest version of streamFX, it does not appear in the OBS plugins folder. I installed the 11.1 alpha version, it installs, it appears in the plugins folder but it is not in OBS



11.1 alpha? You don't need to use the alpha version. Perhaps you just mean the latest version of 11.1?
Otherwise, you should probably try the non-alpha version of 11.1

Then again, it's probably just your version of OBS. Since 11.1 is not compatible with the newest version of OBS (28 and up).
(11.1 only supports up to version 27.2.4 of OBS)


----------



## Marugawa (Dec 29, 2022)

eikic1 said:


> how to use on OBS mac? already sinstall but not show on filter
> maybe anyone can help to fix its
> 
> thanks



Which versions of OBS and StreamFX did you use? I don't know much about mac, but If you want to be able to use StreamFX you should stick with version 27.2.4 of OBS. (and 11.1 of StreamFX)


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 3, 2023)

Sorry for the silly question, but by any chance, does HEVC have a greater cost compared to H264 on NENVC on P1 or are they roughly the same in terms of performance (ei: pretty much free from GPU stress).

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 4, 2023)

Acey05 said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but by any chance, does HEVC have a greater cost compared to H264 on NENVC on P1 or are they roughly the same in terms of performance (ei: pretty much free from GPU stress).
> 
> Cheers in advance.


That's something you'll have to ask NVIDIA, but generally HEVC is more complex than H264, so the logical conclusion is that at the same settings, HEVC will require more work to encode.


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 4, 2023)

Xaymar said:


> That's something you'll have to ask NVIDIA, but generally HEVC is more complex than H264, so the logical conclusion is that at the same settings, HEVC will require more work to encode.


Cheers, sadly I did try to search up nvidia documents, but there are no details about HEVC from them (your guides are the closest thing to even showing some info). 

The best I can say is that at least on a 1060 (Pascal), HEVC is impossible to run reliably in OBS, even if everything is almost dumped to low, indie Unity games that don't have a specific type of Vsync capped frames are pretty much stuttering messes (especially if they "stream" assets during gameplay). Anytime a "new thing" loads in the GPU when it's topped out, HEVC will miserably stutter (H264 doesn't do that).

The only closest thing I found about HEVC is some random Advix site back in 2016 or something, claiming you need 2 NVENC chips to run HEVC without issues due to Frame Split. I don't know what it means, but oh well, cheers for the answer.


----------



## Suplink (Jan 4, 2023)

Hey ! I've just updated obs to v28 and most of my plugins are working BUT StreamFX. I've updated it with the installer found on github but none of that is working. i've tried installing it with the portable option and putting all files in the plugin folder where the old streamFX plugin was installed but it did not work. any idea ?


----------



## krztoff (Saturday at 8:47 AM)

I wanted to update my StreamFX install, so I removed the old a117 version and installed the a151 build for OBS 28.1.2.  This caused OBS to crash on load.  I then uninstalled StreamFX completely, and OBS still crashes.  Any ideas as to why?  The crash report seems to indicate that StreamFX is loaded or trying to load even though I've deleted it.


----------



## bimo2512 (Saturday at 11:11 AM)

Thread 'problem when selecting one of multi audio source at PIP' https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/problem-when-selecting-one-of-multi-audio-source-at-pip.162774/

Hi all,
My name Bimo just newbie from indonesia
I have problem when selecting one of multi audio source at PIP

Just try to make scene (scene name PIP):
picture in picture with 3 mirorred video (stream FX plugin)
source name ( video 1, video 2, video 3)

Duplicate scene PIP to make move transisition (scene name PIP2)
Have Same video and audio source between them

Unfortunatelly failed when try to switch audio source

Scene PIP with  audio from video 1 active
and muted audio from video 2

Scene PIP 2 with audio from video 2 active
And muteb audio from video 1

Please give me solution for this condition..
Thanks..


----------



## Peach4Hour (Sunday at 10:02 AM)

Any updates ? The plugin doesn't work in obs v29, but works perfectly in obs v29 beta 3


----------



## Talonis (Sunday at 5:18 PM)

Just updated to the official release of OBS 29 (Mac Apple Silicon).

StreamFX working fine for me.


----------



## Peach4Hour (Sunday at 7:01 PM)

Talonis said:


> Just updated to the official release of OBS 29 (Mac Apple Silicon).
> 
> StreamFX working fine for me.


on PC not a single plug in works. Reinstall do nothing


----------



## MackOcktor (Sunday at 11:37 PM)

I do confirm that on OBS v29 StreamFX does not work.


----------



## Talonis (Monday at 11:03 AM)

Peach4Hour said:


> on PC not a single plug in works



That's a pity. Seems to be one of the cases where Mac is doing better with OBS.


----------



## Mishasama (Monday at 11:38 AM)

Peach4Hour said:


> on PC not a single plug in works. Reinstall do nothing





MackOcktor said:


> I do confirm that on OBS v29 StreamFX does not work.


Same here. Windows do not work. Need update.

And seems OBS no longer support other rate control except CBR. It is necessary to enable FFmpeg support for streaming to use all encoder settings.


----------



## SteveMagruder (Monday at 3:06 PM)

Greetings all. First, I have completely read the Release Notes (although it's always possible I missed something). :) Second, my system meets or exceeds all Recommendeds, except CPU, where it falls between Minimum and Recommended (AMD Zen+). I'm on Windows 11 Home 22H2 Build 22621.963. I completely uninstalled the last alpha before installing the beta. Despite all this, StreamFX 0.12.0b164 doesn't load in OBS 29.0.0. I do have other plugins, but they didn't interfere with loading of the last alpha. In the OBS log, there's only a single line that refers to this: "Module 'C:\ProgramData\obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX/bin/64bit/StreamFX.dll' not loaded". I checked and the DLL is indeed at that location. There was no obvious crash.
Any ideas welcome from the user community. Development has stated they don't wish to receive feedback.


----------



## Xaymar (Monday at 3:10 PM)

SteveMagruder said:


> Greetings all. First, I have completely read the Release Notes (although it's always possible I missed something).


As per first paragraph in the Release Notes, Alpha/Beta/Candidate versions are completely unsupported.


----------



## SteveMagruder (Monday at 3:46 PM)

Xaymar said:


> As per first paragraph in the Release Notes, Alpha/Beta/Candidate versions are completely unsupported.


I am already aware that Development isn't supporting the Alpha/Beta releases. I said "Any ideas welcome from the user community."


----------



## SteveMagruder (Monday at 3:49 PM)

Never mind. I'm uninstalling this plugin permanently. I've never had to deal with such unprofessional developers before. Not worth it.


----------



## Talonis (Monday at 5:30 PM)

The plugin is free.

Complaining about free things and deriding people who give their time and efforts for your enjoyment (and sometimes your profit) seems to be the nature of the internet these days. :-/


----------



## Marugawa (Monday at 6:04 PM)

SteveMagruder said:


> Never mind. I'm uninstalling this plugin permanently. I've never had to deal with such unprofessional developers before. Not worth it.



Considering that the plugin is being developed by one person. And is literally free (and also invaluable to OBS, IMO).
I would say that both the quality and level of professionalism is above and beyond what can reasonably be expected.


----------



## SteveMagruder (Monday at 8:28 PM)

Marugawa said:


> Considering that the plugin is being developed by one person. And is literally free (and also invaluable to OBS, IMO).
> I would say that both the quality and level of professionalism is above and beyond what can reasonably be expected.


After a former software developer, and someone who has worked with a great number of software developers, including FOSS developers, I can only say you're misreading my position.
I clearly asked a question of the community, realizing that the developer isn't interested in providing support or even receiving feedback during alpha/beta - which is unusual, but OK...whatever, sincerely. But he has a habit of intervening with a reply insinuating I (and others) are necessarily asking him of his precious time. No, we're not doing that. And if you would look at many of his replies particularly on github in this regard, they are clearly negative and unprofessional in nature. Don't take my word for it. Go there and see for yourself.
I'm just saying I don't have to deal with this, and I won't. I don't get anywhere near this kind of grief from any other free or paid software I use.
Poof, StreamFX is gone.


----------



## Talonis (Monday at 9:27 PM)

So, StreamFX is gone from your machine. Hey ho.

The world moves on doesn't it? :-D


----------



## SteveMagruder (Monday at 9:29 PM)

It sure does. But my testing and reporting of a catastrophic bug will be forever unpaid for. :-D  Users' time has value too. And this developer doesn't have any respect for it.


----------



## Xaymar (Monday at 11:10 PM)

You were told to use Stable versions repeatedly and ignored it every single time. Now you complain about versions clearly marked unstable being unstable. If you value time so much, why did you waste mine by ignoring the first paragraph telling you not to use it? I didn't ask you to do so, and neither did anyone else involved in the project.


----------



## ottawafro (Tuesday at 1:11 AM)

SteveMagruder said:


> After a former software developer, and someone who has worked with a great number of software developers, including FOSS developers, I can only say you're misreading my position.
> I clearly asked a question of the community, realizing that the developer isn't interested in providing support or even receiving feedback during alpha/beta - which is unusual, but OK...whatever, sincerely. But he has a habit of intervening with a reply insinuating I (and others) are necessarily asking him of his precious time. No, we're not doing that. And if you would look at many of his replies particularly on github in this regard, they are clearly negative and unprofessional in nature. Don't take my word for it. Go there and see for yourself.
> I'm just saying I don't have to deal with this, and I won't. I don't get anywhere near this kind of grief from any other free or paid software I use.
> Poof, StreamFX is gone.


Honestly no one cares who you are or what you did in the past. I stayed on OBS 27.2.4 because i depend on StreamFX and I can read and follow instructions . Simple .


----------



## Mishasama (Tuesday at 11:27 PM)

SteveMagruder said:


> It sure does. But my testing and reporting of a catastrophic bug will be forever unpaid for. :-D  Users' time has value too. And this developer doesn't have any respect for it.


I believe he was just tired of his humor. It's not really practical for one person to maintain several versions at the same time, so let's just understand his difficulties. These are tough times for everyone, aren't they?

Perhaps you can help him to speed up the adaptation to the new version. 
In this way, he may be able to relieve his great pressure and let him show his sense of humor as much as he can.


----------



## Talonis (Yesterday at 10:27 AM)

Got to say I used to run a site that had a giant amount of free and well-used resources. It cost thousands to run but I still got complaints. I stopped that. You can't win.

It gave me a little more sympathy for the likes of fb, reddit etc. where the easiest way is just to silently monetise you (to your own detriment but users are proven not to care, so win-win for the big boys I s'pose). Track-and-monetize, track-and-monetize...


----------



## EarthToThien (Today at 3:30 PM)

Currently on Windows 10. Recently updated to OBS v29.0.0, and StreamFX v0.12.0a151 is still working for me. Just did a check of my scenes with blur, source mirror, face tracking, and SDF effect, and everything is functioning as intended.


----------



## Peach4Hour (Today at 6:52 PM)

Can confirm, OBS v29.0.0 and StreamFX v0.12.0a151 works just fine


----------

